#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-20
<dpm> morning all
<jo-erlend> hey dpm. :)
<dpm> hey, morning jo-erlend, how are things going?
<jo-erlend> dpm, I'm fine, thanks. I made a prototype of HUD support for Quickly and it was seriously awesome, so today I'll start implementing it for real. :)
<dpm> jo-erlend, oh wow!
<jo-erlend> yes, I'm really looking forward to getting it out there. It's very cool.
<dpm> cool
<jo-erlend> there's a few things I don't know how to do yet, though. Switching between windows, etc. But that's not critical so I'll postpone it and do the basic stuff first.
<dpm> jo-erlend, yeah, that makes sense. You might want to have a chat with ted for the more advanced stuff
<jo-erlend> who's ted?
<dpm> Ted Gould
<jo-erlend> ah.
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~ted
<jo-erlend> there's not really that much advanced stuff for this application to do. I reuse bzr and quickly for all the actual work. So this just ties it together.
<dpm> jo-erlend, actually, mhall119 and I are currently putting together some Unity integration documentation in developer.ubuntu.com. One area where we are lacking is the HUD, so your experience as an app developer providing this integration will actually be very valuable. Once you're done, would you be happy to work with us to add some documentation to d.u.c?
<jo-erlend> sure. I cheat now, though. There's nothing really HUD about what I do. It's just designed for the HUD. I just use normal menus which just happens to not be displayed.
<jo-erlend> but I'm very interested in helping out with Unity documentation in general. I just need some API docs I can read and understand first, then I can expand on it and make it more reader friendly, providing examples, etc.
<jo-erlend> I've learned some interesting things along the way, though. In the first prototype, I modeled the menus the same way I would if they were to be used as menus. In the second, I do it the opposite way, and that works much better. Guess that's why experimentation is good.
<dpm> cool
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-21
<dpm> good morning all
<mr_ubuntu_12> HELP PLZ:  command "quickly edit" opens one file in vi instead of all files gedit
<mr_ubuntu_12> i want to be able to develop apps using ubuntu , is quickly the best platform?
<mr_ubuntu_12> HELP PLZ:  command "quickly edit" opens one file in vi instead of all files gedit
<mr_ubuntu_12> any1?
<mr_ubuntu_12> QUESTION : what is the BEST platform for developing applications using ubuntu .. quickly only has ubuntu templates
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-22
<achuni> morning everybody
<dpm> hey achuni, good morning :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-24
<pavolzetor> Hi, can anybody look at this?
<pavolzetor> http://askubuntu.com/questions/115611/dbus-nested-dictionary-in-python
<pavolzetor> I used to use Key: JSON strng
<pavolzetor> but then I need to bind jason to client
<pavolzetor> json
<pavolzetor> I would prefer to send rather nested dicts
<pavolzetor> nope?
<jo-erlend_> pavolzetor, what kind of keys do you use?
<jo-erlend_> perhaps the issue is that the value of key2 is a list of dicts and not a string?
<pavolzetor> yep
<pavolzetor> but I do not know how to do ti
<pavolzetor> it
<pavolzetor> last key is list of dicts
<pavolzetor> others are just strings
<jo-erlend_> but.. Have you seen the answer from James Henstridge?
<pavolzetor> I can do it as key and json strng
<pavolzetor> but I would like to use structure
<pavolzetor> yep
<pavolzetor> not helping
<pavolzetor> I get same error
<jo-erlend_> can you provide some more details about the code? Might be easier to understand.
<pavolzetor> I haven;t uploaded it to lp, coz it is not even in alpha
<pavolzetor> but I will psot it on pastebin
<jo-erlend_> better on AskUbuntu... :)
<jo-erlend_> or if you link there at least.
<pavolzetor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898291/
<pavolzetor> is it clearer?
<jo-erlend_> it fails on line 18 in that example?
<pavolzetor> nono
<pavolzetor> this is just structure
<pavolzetor> @dbus.service.method(interface,
<pavolzetor>         in_signature='', out_signature='a{sv}')
<pavolzetor>     def GetFeeds(self):
<jo-erlend_> I meant real code. The structure looks good.
<pavolzetor>         return return self.rss.get_feeds()
<pavolzetor> this is method called
<pavolzetor> it is quite big
<pavolzetor> I can post it
<pavolzetor> hold sec
<jo-erlend_> post it on AskUbuntu?
<pavolzetor> http://ubuntuone.com/1os0eMHfnQgrB6kUnxfRZk
<pavolzetor> key point start at line 87
<jo-erlend_> return return?
<jo-erlend_> line 90. That looks a little suspicious.
<pavolzetor> sorry
<pavolzetor> it is just typo
<pavolzetor> not problem reported
<pavolzetor> when I run my automated tests
<pavolzetor> I always get error
<pavolzetor>  to message with signature a{sv}: <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: Expected a string or unicode object
<pavolzetor> but I have no lcue what signature to use
<pavolzetor> I have googled, but no result
<pavolzetor> I will supply it as strng and fix it later, thanks anyways
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-18
<LyzardKing> I need help with ubuntu-sdk. When I run the tutorial  I get errors regarding like file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Toolbar.qml:112: TypeError: Cannot read property 'visible' of null
<LyzardKing> and other similar ones
<LyzardKing> I really need help and launchpad isn't helping much this time
<Mirv> news flash: Qt Creator is being updated to RC1 with a new version of Ubuntu plugin. updates via SDK PPA in about 20-30mins.
<qwertzui11> Mirv: great! :)
<aquarius> gah, who does design consultancy when ckpringle isn't around? :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-19
<aquarius> OK, am I going crazy? See http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627774/ which I would have thought is the simplest example imaginable of a PageStack inside a MainView. And I get all the pages visible on top of one another. What's that all about?  Totally baffled. Anyone from the sdk team around? :) t1mp? :)
<adam_b> aquarius: seems that you need to set the visibility of pages to false (they get set visible on push)
<aquarius> hrm.
<aquarius> that's flagrantly undocumented if it's the case ;)
<adam_b> isn't all this stuff mostly undocumented as yet
<aquarius> ok, now it works.
<aquarius> also, thank you :0
<adam_b> presume you found qmltestrunner too after your TTD question
<aquarius> adam_b, I found that qmltestrunner exists, indeed. It is even more undocumented. :)
<aquarius> like, I can't even work out how to do the equivalent of setUp and tearDown :)
<adam_b> I didn't need them yet, so I've not tried it, but I think they are they called initTestCase and cleanupTestCase?
<surgemcge> What up Ubu-cats! Hey uh, what is the current plans regarding Local Storage? Are we still using QtQuick.LocalStorage?
<jono> hi everyone
<jono> please reload the ubuntu on air page
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-20
<steuersatz> hi, after upgrade to ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins_2.7.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~precise1~test4_amd64, qtcreator fails, when change to design on a qml. "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50000) with this library (version 0x50001)". Howto fix this ?
<surgemcgee> Had any incounderd this error with the ppa? Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-11 - System error)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-22
<thenoob> Hello!
<thenoob> Someone here speak Brazilian Portuguese?
<Kernal> hello
<Kernal> i just pulished my app.. can someone help me find it in the software center?
<Kernal> the games name is Ghosts Of Quabbin
<qwertzui11> hi
<qwertzui11> Kernal: ah the one for 2.99? :)
<qwertzui11> conrats
<Kernal> yes where is it
<Kernal> why cant i find it when i look for it in the software center?
<Kernal> its still in beta...
<Kernal> can someone post a link for me?
<Kernal> if u wanna check out the beta for free qwertz go to http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/ghostsofquabbin/
<odraencode> O__O
<odraencode> OMG I can't edit a menu in glade D:
<odraencode> This is just to cumbersome
<odraencode> Quickly is too difficult for me to use :|
<stqn> Is Quickly just Qt Designer renamed?
<stqn> or…err…
<stqn> The screenshots looked like it but maybe I’m mistaken :)
<tsimpson> they are completely different things
<tsimpson> not related in any way actually
<stqn> Ok, I had this in my head… But I see it’s using Gtk+.
<odraencode> :/
<odraencode> This is troublesome
<odraencode> How do people usually go about using the FHS while in development
<odraencode> ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-23
<greg_25> ello folks, is there any tutorial how to integrate my c++/qt app into unity/gnome? (Desktop application)
<Phoenix87> hallo
<Phoenix87> so my app needs to create a database, say using sqlite, therefore it has to create a folder somewhere, like .appname inside the current user's home directory. Is there a canonical way of achieving this target (at least in python)?
<commandoline> Phoenix87: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692936&s=cec8ebd4901be0135d2bbfefc4b92bac&p=10483071#post10483071 works for Ubuntu.
<commandoline> cross platform, there isn't anything as far as I know.
<Phoenix87> commandoline, cheers! I presume the database should be stored in the data diractory?
<commandoline> config I'd say. Data is for, say, some image icons as far as I know.
<Phoenix87> hmm
<Phoenix87> even if the db is not intended for app configuration?
<Phoenix87> in my case the db is to hold data about some documents in local folders
<commandoline> Seems like you're right. Based on: http://ploum.net/post/207-modify-your-application-to-use-xdg-folders
<Phoenix87> commandoline, thank you very much! :D
<JanC> Phoenix87: I suggest you use a subdirectory under XDG_DATA_HOME
<JanC> also, use an existing (and preferably often-used) library/module to find that directory, to make sure your application follows the spec correctly
<JanC> Phoenix87: also, does that database contain information that is also included in those documents (so that it can be regenerated from the documents) or is it additional information?
<Phoenix87> JanC, thank you! I think I managed to solve this by following commandoline suggestion of using the xdg python library. And of course I'm using xdg_data_home :). As for the info in the database, it is extra info coming from the internet, so I really need to store that for future use.
<JanC> if your application is based on a framework like Gtk or Qt, those probable also have some functions to find those dirs, but I assume the framework-independent Python library should work as well
<stqn> hey, do you know if commercial applications submitted to the ubuntu software center can have their price changed at will? and description… and if the updates need to be validated by canonical?
<stqn> (just wondering if I’ll be able to submit an update + price change and this be taken into account quickly)
<JanC> good question... (I don't know the answer)
<JanC> I think changes to the description would require re-packaging?
<stqn> hm I don’t know
<JanC> depends on where the USC pulls its descriptions from
<stqn> I’ll be submitting as a .tar.gz, so someone will indeed have to convert it to .deb anyway…
<JanC> I suppose it's something that could be done to make things easier for app developers
<JanC> certainly, changing the price shouldn't hurt
<stqn> I thought of something crazy like starting at $1 and increasing the price every day … ;)
<stqn> not sure of which price to choose for my game.
<JanC> allowing to change the description might have certain security implications
<stqn> (ok, $2.99 is the minimum price)
<JanC> well, it could be useful to have a Christmas sale (or more appropriate this time of year: an Easter sale) or something like that too
<stqn> yeah
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-24
<stqn> bye
<jo-erlend> thought I'd start playing with QML and Qt development. Following the CurrencyConverter guide precisely, I get an error when trying to run the UI; Starting /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene /home/jo-erlend/devel/qml_learning/CurrencyConverter/CurrencyConverter.qml
<jo-erlend> QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<jo-erlend> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 0
<jo-erlend> I'm on 12.04 btw. Any ideas?
<jo-erlend> wow. And now Qt Creator crashed. Not a very good start. :/
<notgary> I was wondering if anyone here could help me with this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/271873/unable-to-assign-qstring-to-qquickitem-with-qt-resolvedurl
<qwertzui11> notgary: u may wanna visit #qt-qml
<greg_25> Hello, is there any way to integrate my qt application into gnome/unity (gtk)?
<saiarcot895> hi
<saiarcot895> can an upstream version of a game go under Stable Release Updates, or does it have to be considered a backport?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> dholbach: so does that mean an app won't be allowed in store if its using the WebView?
<ogra_> what ?
<nik90> dholbach: you got a moment to discuss click and deb packaging?
<dholbach> nik90, sure
<dholbach> mzanetti, http://askubuntu.com/questions/417342/what-does-functional-qml-application-uses-qtwebkit-mean/417343
<dholbach> mzanetti, that's the best answer I have
<nik90> dholbach: I am trying to create a debian package of my app Flashback which is currently in the ubuntu touch store.
<nik90> dholbach: I managed to create the correct debian folder which basically installs to /usr/share/flashback, usr/share/applications and usr/bin
<dholbach> ok
<mzanetti> dholbach: "This should not block app approval, but it is highly recommended that app developers use UbuntuWebview whenever possible."
<mzanetti> well, it kinda did block my app approval
<dholbach> mzanetti, yes - I thought I bring it up for discussion - I wanted to make sure that you're aware of it and have a good reason
<nik90> dholbach: However I am not exactly sure how to set the .desktop file's EXEC and ICON file
<mzanetti> dholbach: yeah. my reason is that I want to keep my apps as close as possible to upstream Qt
<mzanetti> for portability
<dholbach> mzanetti, hum - in that case I think it'd make sense if we discuss this with jdstrand to see if it's a more general discussion we should have
<dholbach> nik90, I have a call coming up in a couple of minutes - do you think you can put up the branch of the packaging somewhere so I review it and give feedback?
<nik90> dholbach: sure
<nik90> dholbach: will do that
<dholbach> nik90, basically if the icon you have is in /usr/share/icons/*/*/bla.png you should be able to say "Icon=bla"
<nik90> dholbach: ah ok...what about the Exec line?
<nik90> since in the click package i say EXEC= qmlscene @ Flashback.qml
<nik90> but this isnt true in the debian packaging
<dholbach> nik90, so... music-app (for example) ships a script in /usr/bin/ which does the following:
<dholbach> #!/bin/bash
<dholbach> export QT_SELECT=qt5
<dholbach> qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml
<dholbach> so in the .desktop file it says "Exec=music-app"
<mzanetti> dholbach: just tried to switch to the UbuntuViewBiew. Doesn't really work as good as the Qt one in my use case, besides it crashes when I destroy it
<mzanetti> so, please approve my app with the WebView
<dholbach> jdstrand, ^ JFYI - maybe we should discuss this again?
<dholbach> mzanetti, can you file a bug about the crash?
<mzanetti> ok... when I do something on my apps next time I'll dig deeper.
<mzanetti> now it's unity time tho
<nik90> dholbach: I created a branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/cliffhanger/debian-packaging/+merge/211272
<dholbach> thanks nik90
<nik90> dholbach: so my deb package works as expected. It installs to the correct place and I am able to install and run the app :). However when I run the click lint, it complains that the desktop EXEC line is incorrect. That's the only issue I have
<dholbach> I'll have a look in a  bit
<nik90> dholbach: thnx.
<dholbach> nik90, commented again
<dholbach> thanks
<nik90> dholbach: thnx. I merged your branch and fixed the stuff you mentioned. Going to install the click package on phone to ensure it still works as expected
<nik90> dholbach: on installing the click package, flashback doesn't open on the phone. I just get a white screen.
<nik90> dholbach: I think the issue there is that I call /usr/share/flashback/Flashback.qml which doesn't exist on the phone.
<nik90> dholbach: on the desktop, that works because the debian/install moves the file into that location.
<nik90> dholbach: I fixed it. It now works on the desktop and phone properly. I am going to go ahead and merge my branch
<dholbach> nik90, awesome!
<nik90> dholbach: thnx for your help
<dholbach> anytime
<nik90> dholbach: my last question, I promise :)..I set the architecture as *all*. However in the PPA, I notice that launchpad only built it for i386 and not for amd64. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/+archive/ppa/+packages
<nik90> dholbach: Did I do something wrong? Or is that okay?
<dholbach> nik90, no, that's OK
<nik90> dholbach: awesome
<dholbach> nik90, "all" means: contents in the .deb packages are the same for all the architectures
<dholbach> nik90, so no compiled code
<dholbach> in that case you just need to build the package on one arch (ie i386)
<nik90> dholbach: true. yeah that makes sense
<jdstrand> dholbach: re what-does-functional-qml-application-uses-qtwebkit-mean> not sure what there is to discuss. there is no security support for qtwebkit (from us or upstream qt). people should use UbuntuWebView instead. if it doesn't work right, people can file bugs against webbrowser-app. if people want more, they can use import Oxide instead (when it is in the store). if they insist on using qtwebkit, they still can
<jdstrand> s/when it is in the store/when it is in the archive/
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<dholbach> mzanetti, ^
<jdstrand> dholbach: perhaps the answer should say: s/This should not block app approval/This should not block app approval (but may slow the review process)/
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<jdstrand> dholbach: it might be useful to hyperlink one of the Oxide references to point to http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=196
<dholbach> will do
<mzanetti> ok. well, I'll update it at some point for sure. but right now I want to get the app back into the store for Qt 5.2 and for this use case wt webview is definitely good enough for now
<sergiusens> jdstrand, dholbach any updates on removing the email and package name cross check?
<dholbach> sergiusens, hum, I can't quite remember - what was it about?
<sergiusens> dholbach, email domains not matching the package name
<dholbach> sergiusens, that's for core apps?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: are you talking about bug #1277137?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1277137 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Email address length check seems too short" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277137
<dholbach> sergiusens, I can't remember us having had a discussion about removing the cross check altogether?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: that is the only open bug regarding the email checks atm. If this isn't it, can you file a new bug with what if failing? (as opposed to saying the checks should be removed)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00656.html
<dholbach> jdstrand, I updated the answer in askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/417342/what-does-functional-qml-application-uses-qtwebkit-mean/417343#417343
<sergiusens> jdstrand, a more followed up part of the thread https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00659.html
<jdstrand> sergiusens: right, we didn't stop verifying them. there is some utility left
<dholbach> the store makes it a lot easier nowadays to update the namespace and everything
<dholbach> do you know if the namespace problem is still a big issue?
<sergiusens> dholbach, if you update the namespace; will updates be made against it?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: it could change, but in practice hasn't been a problem for the common case. if you have a problem with the current checks, please file a bug and we'll look into it
<sergiusens> I admit it's only a problem for me
<dholbach> sergiusens, that's a question for beuno - I don't know
<sergiusens> as I have com.ubuntu.calculator and such
<jdstrand> sergiusens: we have some other checks that are special-cased; I'm open to special casing this for you
<beuno> sergiusens, if you change the namespace (which you can't), it'll be seen as a different app
<jdstrand> but I would like to see the issue and think about it
<sergiusens> beuno, yeah, I thought that too
<dholbach> beuno, but folks can change it before the app is approved for the first time, right?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, sure
<dpm> sergiusens, now that I've got you here, I had a work item from UDS to check on Go cross-compilation support with you. So we're looking at creating a local scopes template in C++, but we'd like to have it available for the other languages we're looking to support (Go, JS). bzoltan mentioned that there were some issues with Go cross-compilation, and either him or others in the session said you'd be the man to ask. So do you happen to have more context
<dpm>  on whether there are any issues with Go cross-compilation or whether it's already possible?
<sergiusens> dpm, cross compilation is fine as long as you don't use cgo; I'm cross compiling our stuff with just GOARCH=arm go build
<sergiusens> dpm, if you bind to any c/c++ cross compilation is not supported; but should with gcc (haven't checked)
<dpm> sergiusens, ok. Sorry if I'm asking something obvious, but what is cgo and what is the recommended compiler for go long-term, to do cross-compilation?
 * dpm is not too familiar with Go yet
<sergiusens> dpm, we are all using the standard golang compiler here
<sergiusens> dpm, the security team I think is the biggest stakeholder for using the gcc one
<dpm> ok, I see, so there are two options being considered
<sergiusens> dpm Cgo enables the creation of Go packages that call C code.
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<sergiusens> dpm, as long as you don't call c code you're fine with crosscompilation
<dpm> sergiusens, ok, thanks, give me a few minutes to wrap my head around it and I'll probably have more questions in a bit
<sergiusens> sure
<dpm> sergiusens, ok, so I'm told that the Go scope template uses the scopes C++ lib, so in that case I guess we'd need to cross-compile with either gcc (works in theory, but not tested) or cgo (does not work). Is that correct?
<sergiusens> dpm, to my knowledge yes; I'd ask niemeyer though to confirm
<dpm> sergiusens, ok cool, I'll send an e-mail and ask him, thanks!
<SimonK1> does anyone know how to start his ".click" app via "upstart-app-launch" on a pc? It says "** (process:6799): WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'KeePuntu'" everytime.
<netcurli> Ubuntu now using qt 5.2 together with QTBUG-36874 makes WorkerScript basically unusable for me
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: when you have a second, can you try to build and run gallery-app trunk on desktop and tell me if you can click on a photo to open it ?
<nerochiaro> bfiller_afk: looks like the mainline kernel doesn't have the magicmouse bug, so i switched to that for now
<nerochiaro> bfiller_afk: if you get there before oSoMoN, can you also please check the problem i mention two lines above ? thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes, running latest trunk, I can open a photo by clicking it
<nik90> mzanetti: btw I finally used the Expandable listitem in my app. Would you like to hear the feedback?
<mzanetti> given how you started the conversation I should probably say no :P
<mzanetti> sure, tell me :)
<nik90> mzanetti: no no it was really nice to use it. I meant that I waited a long time to finally use it in my app.
<mzanetti> :) sounded a bit like the feedback would: Man, you did total crap!
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> glad to hear it works out well
<nik90> mzanetti: totally the opposite (atleast that was the intention ;) )
<nik90> mzanetti: I liked the flexibility of putting anything widget inside the expandable.
<nik90> mzanetti: However I noticed that everytime I wanted to give the expandable a header text, I had to use -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108917/
<mzanetti> yeah, that was really the rule I set to myself in the beginning. it needs to be able to hold anything, not just some predefined stuff
<nik90> mzanetti: It would be nice if you could provide a property "Header" where I could just give it a text
<mzanetti> yeah. true... I remember doing the same in the examples for the gallery
<nik90> mzanetti: I took that code from the gallery :)
<mzanetti> hmm... let me think
<mzanetti> nik90: reall just a text? or should the header have that header Item {} and allow the developer to place any other item in there?
<mzanetti> so that the header would basically just define the size, but not the content
<nik90> mzanetti: your idea sounds better
<nik90> mzanetti: this way if it is text, all I need to do is define a label and its positioning and then I am done.
<mzanetti> yeah, something like that
<nik90> mzanetti: would you like me to file a bug for this in the toolkit?
<SimonK1> mzanetti that would be great, i then could include an icon in the header. that would be fantastic
<nik90> SimonK1: +1
<mzanetti> nik90: please do. I'm not part of the SDK team and just did that UbuntuListView because I had some time left in December
<mzanetti> not sure when I will get to do more on it. but maybe zsombi picks it up in the meantime
<nik90> mzanetti: in light of the icon suggestion by SimonK1, we need to ensure that the icon still maintains consistency similar to other listitems. So for instance the icon should be inside a UbuntuShape placed on the left and so on.
<nik90> mzanetti: sure, np
<mzanetti> nik90: well, again, I'd say the header shouldn't define the content, just the size
<mzanetti> so you would use something like this:
<mzanetti> header: Row { Icon {} Label {} }
<mzanetti> but need to think more about it, and esp. talk with zsombi as he's the boss (in this regard)
<nik90> mzanetti: One other thing was that I was unable to appreciate the difference between using a ExpandableColumn, a normal Column and a UbuntuListView and so on.
<nik90> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> nik90: sorry. didn't fully understand. Whats with the difference of those?
<mzanetti> you don't understand why that is needed?
<SimonK1> has anyone recently run the ubuntu-emulator?
<nik90> mzanetti: yes..I didnt understand why I should one over the other. or rather which one to use.
<nik90> SimonK1: I did 3 weeks ago, but since my upgrade to 14.04, it no longer runs for me :/
<nik90> SimonK1: I am guessing that doesn't count as recent
<mzanetti> nik90: ah... so you use the ListView when you want it to be flickable. you use the ExpandableColumn when you can't use a model for instance or don't need the flickable
<SimonK1> nik90 at least i don't feel as noobish as before ;)
<netcurli> is the collapseOnClick supposed to work with UbuntuListView?
<mzanetti> nik90: the regular column in the example is just to show that you can also use the ExpandableItem standalone and it still expands/collapses
<mzanetti> netcurli: it should work, yes
<nik90> mzanetti: ah okay
<SimonK1> nik90: "ureadahead main process (407) terminated with status 5" <-- that isn't the same error as yours by chance?
<mzanetti> nik90: so in general, you need the ListView unless you know that you don't
<mzanetti> :)
<nik90> SimonK1: checking now...1 second
<nik90> mzanetti: +1
<netcurli> mzanetti: hm.. when I click the first time the item collapses but the other list items are still greyed out and I need to click a second time to reset that
<nik90> SimonK1: for me I just get emulator: Initializing hardware OpenGLES emulation support
<nik90> signal: aborted (core dumped)
<mzanetti> netcurli: hmm... that shouldn't happen... can you please paste your code snippet?
<SimonK1> ah, i see than it is yours is documented in the wiki
<nik90> SimonK1: really? Do you have a link pls
<netcurli> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109005/
<SimonK1> nik90: i'm searching...
<mzanetti> I knew that collapseOnClick wouldn't be a good idea
<mzanetti> netcurli: doesn't seem to work with the ListView indeed... I'll try to fix
<SimonK1> nik90: sorry, i couldn't find it. Maybe i't was an other bug mentioned.
<nik90> SimonK1: no worries. I will report this bug and see if someone can fix it
<mzanetti> netcurli: here's a fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-collapseOnClick-with-ubuntulistview/+merge/211363
<mzanetti> netcurli: would be cool if you could test and leave a comment in the MR if it works for you
<netcurli> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> netcurli: awesome, thanks
<mzanetti> nik90: just thinking about the header... one more reason not do define the content there: You can even do something like this: Expandable { header: Subtitled {} }
<nik90> mzanetti: true
 * ondra is back (gone 00:00:27)
<ybon> Hi there, I'm trying to port OSMTouch app to Qt5.2, but I need a little help from someone knowing the SDK
<ybon> the problem I have is that PositionSource is not known as a type anymore
<ybon> but the doc is still referencing it http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtLocation.PositionSource/
<ybon> so I don't know what is the expected situation, if the PositionSource should have been replaced by something, but the doc is not up to date; OR if something is missing from the 5.2.1 version; OR if I need to import something else
<nik90> ybon: well actually the promoted phone image is still Qt 5.0.2. So the docs are okay w.r.t.
<nik90> ybon: but you are right about the docs requiring an update for qt 5.2
<nik90> mhall119: ^^
<ybon> hey nik90 :)
<ybon> nik90: how do I know which version the doc is for? (a part the code name of the SDK)
<nik90> ybon: hey
<nik90> ybon: well technically the docs should update to reflect the Qt version being used in the sdk-framework
<ybon> sure
<nik90> ybon: so the 13.10-sdk framework used qt 5.0.2 and the docs should reflect that.
<nik90> ybon: I am guessing mhall hasn't updated it to 14.04 for the 14.04-sdk-framework yet
<ybon> but how do you check the current version of the doc for developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtLocation.PositionSource/ ?
<ybon> ah ok
<ybon> you know that sdk-14.04 is 5.0.2 ?
<nik90> ybon: best bet is to compare the official qt 5.0 and 5.2 docs for now
<nik90> ybon: I have a feeling that the 14.04-sdk-framework will become dependant on qt 5.2
<nik90> ybon: since the proposed images on phone and the 14.04 desktop use qt 5.2
<ybon> sure, that makes sense
<ybon> here is the "official" doc http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtpositioning-positionsource.html afaik
<ybon> they talk about QtPositioning
<ybon> but I'm not sure it will be the case
<ybon> at least, if I import as they suggest, it doesn't work
<ybon> and I've installed everything that I've seen with "qt5positioning" in my apt-cache
<ybon> "module "QtPositioning" is not installed"
<ybon> I may be missing something, obviously, but what? :)
<nik90> I tried apt-cache policy libqt5positioning5 and it said it was 5.2.1
<ybon> libqt5positioning5 is already the newest version.
<nik90> so I do not know why your import is not working
<ybon> neither I :(
<nik90> ybon: try asking rsalvetti on #ubuntu-ci-eng regarding the Qtlocation package
<nik90> its rsalveti
 * nik90 is off to diner
<ybon> good appetite :)
<ybon> and thanks for the tip
<nik90> np :)
<rpadovani> hey mzanetti :-) Could you ping me when you have 5 minutes?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey man, what's up?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I'm working on activity indicator: for notes view no problems, but I'm blocked with activityIndicator for Images
<rpadovani> I have no idea on how distinguish notes that have an Image from notes that havent an Image
<mzanetti> rpadovani: note.resources iirc
<rpadovani> let me check...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: resource: model.resourceUrls.length > 0 ? model.resourceUrls[0] : ""
<mzanetti> for example
<mzanetti> rpadovani: NotePage.qml:111
<mzanetti> rpadovani: note.h:56 is the definition
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, thanks, you rock :-)
<mzanetti> each note has a property resourceUrls
<mzanetti> you can check how many there are by checking the length
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, this don't  fix my problem: resource changes after the image has been downloaded, so after the notes list has been downloaded but before images have been downloaded I have no idea which notes will have images, and if I active ActivityIndicator for all notes, I have no idea if a image has not been downloaded yet or not exists at all
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<mzanetti> yeah... tbh I'm not sure why we need a indicator for the image... as we don't even know how big the image will be etc... also the user doesn't need to wait for that
<mzanetti> I think the others, when entering some view would be much more important
<rpadovani> mzanetti, got it, I take care of others, we can discuss about this during our weekly meeting :-)
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> rpadovani: if we really want it, I think I can fetch the amount of resources when I fetch the initial note data
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but I don't think I can know if its an image or something else at that point
<rpadovani> mzanetti, maybe we could ask to popey or dpm, it's their idea
<mzanetti> but anyways, the ones that should appear as a response to direct user interaction are much more important for the beginning
<netcurli> will Ubuntu get qt 5.3 when it is released or stay at 5.2.1?
<nik90> netcurli: I am guessing you are explicitly asking about Ubuntu 14.04.
<nik90> netcurli: I am not sure, however they *will* backport fixes from upstream release which are critical.
<nik90> netcurli: that said future transitions are supposed to be faster.
<netcurli> I hope that includes the fix for QTBUG-36874
<netcurli> because that makes WorkerScript unusable for me
<nik90> netcurli: can you provide the link
<nik90> to the bug report
<netcurli> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36874
<nik90> netcurli: it is marked critical upstream. So it should definitely be backported.
<nik90> netcurli: however don't take my word for it. I would suggest talking to the SDK devs to get this to their attention
<nik90> in the european morning times
<netcurli> ok, will do
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: hi
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, Sorry to bother you, I just need to animate a text
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: np
<PaoloRotolo> I want to change with an animation its size
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: okay, you can do with UbuntuNumberAnimation{}
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: let me code a little of that for you
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, thanks!
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7109991/
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: so basically you set the font size to something and then this animation will automatically be triggered and animate the label size for you
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: you need to check the font.pixelSize property..not sure if it is present or not
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, cool, thanks again :D
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: np
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ok, the animation works well. Now I need to summon it just when you press a button...
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: how about when you press the button, you change the size of the text? This way the animation starts automatically?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: it is possible to start() the timer manually if you so wish as well. But the code would change.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, I'll try
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-propertyanimation.html
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, well, I think I've fixed bug #1291502
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1291502 in Ubuntu Clock App "Cannot see where recorded laps are saved" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291502
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, can you look at my code when you have time please :D?
<PaoloRotolo> https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-for-1291502
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: ooh pretty cool!
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: sry I haven't reviewed your old branch yet. I have not spent time on the clock app this week yet.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, no problem :) Actually real life is still more important than opensource \o/
<nik90> :)
<PaoloRotolo> BTW, I'm going to bed now. Good night everyone!
<gcollura> who knows why qt5.2 does this while newline chars? '\n' http://imgur.com/dMH62Xc
<gcollura> (also with <br />)
<nik90> gcollura: known upstream bug
<nik90> gcollura: apparently it happens in some fonts alone
<nik90> gcollura: the SDK devs should fix it
<gcollura> ok thanks nik90
<popey> gcollura: bug 1285184
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1285184 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Squares in text where carriage returns should be" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285184
<gcollura> thanks popey! nik90 is there a design specification for bug #1292876 on cliffhanger?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292876 in Flashback "Implement a user accounts page" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292876
<nik90> gcollura: nope. However let me share with you a little secret :D
<gcollura> nik90, tell me :)
<nik90> gcollura: For designs that I don't have, I look at other mobile apps for design inspiration. There are several websites which collect mobile app screenshots of Android, iOS. Take a look at http://pttrns.com/iphone
<nik90> gcollura: as well as http://www.mobile-patterns.com/
<nik90> gcollura: my first run tutorial design inspiration came from those sites
<nik90> gcollura: I was thinking of doing something similar for the accounts page as well
<gcollura> nik90, why didn't you tell me this before? :p
<nik90> gcollura: well I just found this out while trying to implement the first run tutorial :P
<gcollura> eheh
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-18
<msquarme> Hello
<ybon> we need to set 1.1 as apparmor policy version from now on, is that right?
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> goodmornign to you 2
<netcurli> Mirv: hey. I have a question about an upstream QT bug. Are there plans to backport the fix for https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36874
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Biodiesel Day! :-D
<Mirv> netcurli: no-one has suggested that at least so far. LP bug against qtdeclarative-opensource-src would be useful to keep it on radar if it's important
<netcurli> ok
<netcurli> Mirv: bug ä1294019
<netcurli> #1294019
<Mirv> netcurli: thanks!
<dpm> zbenjamin, I've just started testing your new cmake plugin, very nice to just open a project and have cmake run automatically :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah, thats how it should be imho ;)
<dpm> indeed :)
<nik90> zbenjamin, dpm: Is this for all projects (including JS+QML) as discussed in the vUDS?
<dpm> zbenjamin, I'm testing this with the Reminders app. So the next feature to test is cross-compilation. I guess I do this via the Build > build in chroot menu entry?
<zbenjamin> nik90: no, this are the changes that i needed so i can build what we talked about in the UDS
<dpm> nik90, afaik, this is for cmake projects only
<nik90> zbenjamin: ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: yes, but the build in chroot entry makes some assumptions that the buildfiles will create the same structure as our template does. I hope i can make that more generic in the future, so prepare for failure ;)
<dpm> yeah, just got the failure :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: most likely it will bitch about the desktop file maybe
<dpm> zbenjamin, what are those assumptions, on a high level?
<dpm> let me paste the output
<dpm> it'd be good to get Reminders to conform to those, so that it can be built with Qt Creator
<zbenjamin> dpm: the desktop file currently has to be in the root directory of the click package
<dpm> zbenjamin, it seems it failed even before that: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7113324/
<dpm> that's the output of after opening Reminders (thus getting cmake run) and then choosing Build > build in chrooot
<dpm> actually, let me upgrade the system before I continue
<dpm> there seems to be an SDK update in the PPA I need to install
<zbenjamin> dpm: that looks like a error in your CMakeLists.txt
<zbenjamin> dpm: CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:32 (STRING):
<zbenjamin>   string sub-command REPLACE requires at least four arguments.
<zbenjamin> ah it cannot query qmake
<zbenjamin> dpm: you have to hardcode that, there is no qmake in the chroots
<zbenjamin> atm
<sergiusens> dpm, don't use qmake to figure out a module path for the clicks; make them go in the upstart read import path
<zbenjamin> dpm: currently we do that in the templates http://pastebin.com/6ggeVhdP
<sergiusens> lib/$arch_triplet/[module]
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: since when is that there? can i just replace that in our templates and it will work always?
<sergiusens> zbenjamin, since ted added it about 2+ months ago for fat packages (was announced on the app dev mail list)
<dpm> zbenjamin, sergiusens, ah, sorry, I was trying with an older version of Reminders. The actual output with the latest SDK and latest lp:reminders-app is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7113359/
<sergiusens> zbenjamin, I'm already using that fwiw in the clicks today
<sergiusens> zbenjamin, same as lib/$arch_triplet/bin for the bin path
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah the build deps need to be installed manually
<sergiusens> dpm, yeah, reminders is using the paths I just mentioned
<dpm> zbenjamin, how do you mean installed manually? If you mean in the system, I've got them installed already. Reminders builds fine with plain cmake, but it seems there might be an issue with the paths to those dependencies when building with Qt Creator. Do I need to specify them differently?
<zbenjamin> dpm:  in the click chroot, open the qtcreator options and click on the maintain button
<zbenjamin> there you can install the packages
<sergiusens> this is the hack I have until session support shows up...  click-buddy --arch armhf --extra-deps "libboost-dev:armhf libssl-dev:armhf" --maint-mode
<zbenjamin> dpm: remember you are building inside a chroot, no deps that are available on your host are also available in the chroot
<sergiusens> those are the extra deps for reminders
<dpm> zbenjamin, ah, I see. But what do you mean exactly by "in the click chroot, open the qtcreator options". Is there a menu item to install those deps?
<zbenjamin> dpm: no , you need to do apt-get install.   In Qtcreator click Tool->Options->Ubuntu->Click there you should see a list of all your click targets
<zbenjamin> dpm: press the maintain button and install libboost-dev:armhf libssl-dev:armhf
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: maybe we need something like build-dependencies for click
<dpm> sergiusens, thanks
<dpm> zbenjamin, ah, that's clear now, thanks
<sergiusens> zbenjamin, it's a bit complicated; since the theory says that you are only supposed to use the deps provided by the click chroot
<sergiusens> all other deps are casually working
<sergiusens> only two projects that require extra deps are reminders and the gallery from what I've seen
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: yeah i know ;)
<zbenjamin> dpm: anyhow i'm planning to be more generic in the future, so i will use the manifest file to lookup the desktop file for example. Chances are good that this will fix lots of problems
<dpm> zbenjamin, good to know, thanks. I've updated the chroot and now I'm manually installing the dependencies. Next step, try the build again :)
<dpm> zbenjamin, sergiusens it seems the chroot build failed again, with a couple of errors. I'm not sure which one is the one causing it to stop, but looks like the one on line 26? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7113421/
<zbenjamin> dpm: now you hit the current bug in click
<zbenjamin> dpm: we are working on a fix for that, but until then you have to remove the directory named after your click target in the builddir
<kalikiana> nik90: ping6 (about sorting query)
<zbenjamin> dpm: actually not
<zbenjamin> dpm: sorry that another problem .... i would suggest to wait for the next plugin update, it should be there soon
<sergiusens> dpm, I can't really comment on that issue; but it seems zbenjamin has it covered
<zbenjamin> otherwise you have to edit the file /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_chroot_cmake to make it look like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7112658/
<dpm> zbenjamin, no worries, thanks for your help. So will that also take care of the 'Failed to find "GLESv2" in "" with CMAKE_CXX_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE' error, or is this just a warning that can be ignored?
<zbenjamin> dpm: that is the problem actually :)
<dpm> aha :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: look at my paste, that will make it build for you automatically
<zbenjamin> dpm: temporary hack until the problems with cmake in the new click chroot version are sorted out
<bzoltan1> dpm: zbenjamin: the fix is on its way ... we need a click fix and a hack around in the cmake command.
<dpm> zbenjamin, yep, that seems to work, it's building now. Another quick question: I'm not sure if I'm remembering correctly, but I thought Qt Creator's menus worked with the global menu, but now they seem to appear outside of the global menu. Is this a known bug, or is it me just talking rubbish and there was never support for the global menu anyway?
<bzoltan1> dpm: both are ready... I am doing the final testing and then will find a sponsor to land them
<bzoltan1> dpm:  there is support for global menu, you are missing a package ... gimme a sec to look it up
<dpm> ok, thanks.
<dpm> yes, it seemed to go away a couple of upgrades ago
<dpm> bzoltan1, any news on that package for global menu?
<bzoltan1> dpm: ohh... I was dragged off by on ther problem... give me a sec more please
<dpm> bzoltan1, no worries, it's nothing urgent or anything
<bzoltan1> dpm: it should be the appmenu-qt5
<dpm> bzoltan1, it seems I've got it installed already, but Qt Creator's menus don't appear in the global menu
<nik90> dpm: I had the issue of the global menu not working when I upgraded to Qt 5.2. However after restarting it came back :) .. That said, I don't think you need the SDK PPA for 14.04
<dpm> nik90, I've been bitten by that "you don't need the SDK PPA on 14.04" before :)
<bzoltan1> nik90: I have removed that PPA from my environment last week
<nik90> bzoltan1: yup me too
<nik90> dpm: lol I can relate to that
<bzoltan1> dpm:  the PPA has little use as Trusty has all the new stuff
<dpm> :-)
<nik90> dpm: but I figured for the Qt 5.2, I should have no PPAs for the SDK and the core apps
<nik90> bzoltan1: do we need the phablet-teams PPA for 14.04?
<dpm> sergiusens might be able to better answer that question on the phablet-team's PPA ^
<bzoltan1> nik90:  I have absolutely no PPA configured
<dpm> nik90, bzoltan1, ok, then I'll bite the bullet and I'll remove the SDK PPA, I'll blame you guys if something breaks :P
<dpm> even if it's unrelated to the SDK :)
 * nik90 runs away :P
 * bzoltan1 hides behind zbenjamin
<nik90> lol
<nik90> dpm: btw I assume you had something like http://i.imgur.com/isuL3Zq.png
<bzoltan1> zbenjamin is the kingfu artist in our team :D
 * zbenjamin runs in circles
<zbenjamin> ;)
<zbenjamin> lol
<dpm> nik90, exactly
<nik90> dpm: yup that was me 4 days ago. the restart fixed it.
<dpm> nik90, restart of the system or of Qt Creator?
<nik90> dpm: system
<nik90> dpm: actually cannot exactly remember...since it was late night past 12
<dpm> no worries, purging the SDK PPA atm
<bzoltan1> dpm: remember to run apt-get install -f after the ppa-purge
<dpm> bzoltan1, without arguments? It doesn't seem to do anything
<bzoltan1> dpm: then you are fine
<dpm> ok, thanks
<dpm> bzoltan1, the compact widgets, the new header and the bottom edge... is that all still scheduled to land before 14.04?
<bzoltan1> dpm: yes
<jdstrand> ybon: re 1.1> when specifying a ubuntu-sdk-14.04* framework, yes.
<dpm> bzoltan1, cool. What advice should be give to core app developers in terms of using all that new stuff? Should we start porting the core apps to use them? Any caveats to be aware of?
<jdstrand> tools can start to use the new aa-clickquery/click-apparmor API though
<jdstrand> speaking of which...
<jdstrand> bzoltan1: fyi re bug #1293586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1293586 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "qtcreator should use the click-apparmor query API to obtain the policy version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293586
<jdstrand> bzoltan1: (in case you didn't see it already)
<bzoltan1> jdstrand: it is on my plate right now ... we wait for click 0.4.19 to land, then we land a new QtC supporting 14.04 framework and fixed cmake build
<jdstrand> ok cool
<bzoltan1> jdstrand: then we will fix the freamework support ... we have a branch for it already
<jdstrand> nice
<bzoltan1> jdstrand: kind of spidernet dependency stuff :)
<jdstrand> yes, indeed. I felt that on friday myself :)
<kalikiana> nik90: ping6 (wanna have a look at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1B0yHmPr5yOHri3zZLtRba7eYhTR_K374zZAdED7xgy8/edit)
<nik90> kalikiana: what's it about? the u1db filter code mockups?
<nik90> kalikiana: also I need permissions to view it. Will send request
<kalikiana> nik90: this is a design doc for sorting which would be generic qml but cover u1db.query hence I'd like your feedback
<kalikiana> ah sorry, I'll grant you
<kalikiana> nik90: try now
<nik90> kalikiana: that works
<kalikiana> cool
<nik90> kalikiana: will review it soon and provide feedback in a few hours.. Need to go out soon
<kalikiana> no worries
<rpadovani> hey mzanetti, I added some ActivityIndicator, what do you think?
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/18Mar14/+merge/211545
<alaak> Hi. I am trying to develop an app for ubuntu touch but when I start the app with QML Scene I get "unity::action::ActionManager::ActionManager(QObject*): 	Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly. 	Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable."
<alaak> Can someone tell my what the application identifier is and where to set it? Do I truely have to define an environement variable?
<alaak> This was not necessary for the example application.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: quite busy atm. will check it out a bit later
<rpadovani> np, have a good day :-)
<daker> rpadovani: seems you have merge conflicts
<rpadovani> daker, mhh, new autopilot tests, thanks, I fix them
<nik90> alaak: that's not an issue
<nik90> alaak: the reason you get that is because it requires the new HUD which is currently on the phone
<rpadovani> daker, fixed, thanks
<nik90> alaak: although in the the MainView, did you specify the applicationName ?
<alaak> Just fixed it. It was in the applicationName. There was a small spelling mistake, though I do not believe that I edited this field in any way. Thanks for the help anyway.
<nik90> alaak: no prob
<dpm> mzanetti, hey, here's a picture featuring your app switching feature :) http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/v3-co-uk-labs-blog/2333221/ubuntu-mobile-hands-on-review
<mzanetti> dpm: nice :) thanks
<nik90> dpm: it is a little bit annoying that those other people who just tried it on MWC have the cool stuff like the new Unity dash, scopes and app switcher while people on the proposed pocket still dont have it yet :D
<dpm> nik90, indeed, I'm really looking forward to everything landing. But believe me, you want a more stable yet not that flashy version as in the current channels rather than the MWC image at this point :)
<nik90> dpm: I know..its just the impatient side of me complaining :P
 * dpm hugs nik90 :)
 * dpm watches balloons fight with Jenkins on the calendar MPs :)
<balloons> hey dpm, landed a bunch of stuff for reminders yesterday. long story short, introspection and launching now works and is in trunk
<balloons> tests should be able to be written
<dpm> balloons, I saw that, nice work!
<dpm> balloons, what are the next steps? Do you need more bugs filed for tests, or are the current ones enough for the first iteration to put it in the image?
<balloons> the diffs and amount of unmerged mp's was getting so large
<balloons> needed to land some of it
<dpm> that's absolutely fine, especially if it's for the sake of better QA!
<balloons> on the calendar stuff, it's rather odd. I'm just going to start on the cleanup work and see if that fixes us
<dpm> balloons, ok, thanks. So on Reminders, what do you think the way forward for AP tests is? ^^
<balloons> at this point Carla should be able to fix-up her tests to run again with the changes to the app. Next, we'll incorporate the mocking work I did
<balloons> with that we should have a working testsuite
<balloons> dpm, for sake of my sanity if you have it handy, I could use the details on the mocked account we intend to use. I did the prototype using my own accoun
<balloons> a fresh mail would be lovely
<ondra> dpm: ping
<dpm> balloons, sure, on it
<dpm> hi ondra
<dpm> balloons, e-mail with credentials sent
<alaak> Is it possible to get the usual Qt Creator F1 Help in Ubuntu SDK? I only get "No Documentation" even if I select a core QML element (non Ubuntu Touch specific).
<boiko> elopio: hey, do you have some time now to look into the messaging-app test failure?
<elopio> boiko: in five minute?
<elopio> minutes
<boiko> elopio: sure, thanks
<justCarakas> is it me or is it rather calm arount the appshowdown ?
<justCarakas> *around
<elopio> boiko: sorry, actually I need 15 minutes. BBS
<boiko> elopio: ping me when you are free to look into that, no worries
<elopio_> boiko: I'm back.
<elopio_> my quassel server is crazy.
<boiko> elopio: so, let's fix this
<elopio_> boiko: the problem is that autopilot is getting an element, but by the time we are trying to click it, the element has changed and autopilot has a stale reference.
<elopio_> my un-educated guess is that the list of messages is created, autopilot gets the reference here, then the list is sorted, so what autopilot has is no longer useful.
<elopio_> boiko: but I don't know much about this. Is that possible?
<boiko> elopio_: might be that, yes, we do use a proxy model to get new items sorted
<boiko> elopio_: but actually the entries that were already in the storage should arrive already sorted
<elopio_> boiko: I have no idea how to debug in order to check what's the object that autopilot is initially getting. But if we have a flag that turns into true when the list is ready sorted and redered, we could just wait for that to happen.
<boiko> elopio_: that's hard to implement I think, cause the sorting is done behind the scenes by QSortFilterProxyModel, let me see if there is something interesting there
<boiko> elopio_: maybe we should just wait a couple seconds before getting the delegates?
<elopio_> boiko: that's the workaround I did. Wait 2 seconds, but it still failed. It's flaky, we will never know how many seconds we should wait.
<boiko> elopio_: indeed
<boiko> elopio_: do you still have the link to the failed tests log? I'm not finding it here
<elopio_> boiko: I'm trying to run the tests on my desktop, but I get ofono-setup failed to create ofono account!
<elopio_> do you know what I'm missing?
<elopio_> boiko: one second to find the latest failed log
<elopio_> it was on friday, so I have to dig a little.
<boiko> elopio_: do you have telepathy-ofono installed there?
<boiko> elopio_: if you don't have it handy, I can look here, no problems
<elopio_> boiko: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/238:20140314.1:20140304/7158/messaging_app/897403/
<boiko> elopio_: thanks
<elopio_> boiko: yes, telepathy-ofono is installed
<boiko> elopio_: can you run sh -x ofono-setup?
<elopio_> boiko: sh: 0: Can't open ofono-setup
<boiko> elopio_: sh -x /usr/bin/ofono-setup
<elopio_> boiko: ofono/ofono/account0 initialized
<boiko> elopio_: so now it worked
<elopio_> boiko: but I run the test and it says:
<elopio_> ofono/ofono/account0 initialized
<elopio_> ofono-setup failed to create ofono account!
<elopio_> mc-tool list doesn't return anything, that's what the test is checking.
<elopio_> I don't know what mc-tool is
<boiko> elopio: ahh, that's when running the tests, ok, different thing then
<boiko> salem_: ^
<boiko> salem_: have you seen that? a failure to create ofono account when running the tests
<salem_> boiko, elopio hm, never seen this, but I know that mission control fails under qemu-armhf
<salem_> elopio, is this a pbuilder?
<elopio_> salem_: no, my real desktop with latest trusty, amd64
<elopio_> wohoo, quassel is back.
<elopio> boiko: my phone refuses to boot even after manually flashing it :/
<elopio> have you found something interesting?
<boiko> elopio: so, I was trying to reliably get the delegates but still nothing,
<elopio> boiko: do you think it's because of the sort proxy?
<boiko> elopio: not sure actually, shouldn't be I think
<elopio> boiko: what else could make the object change after autopilot selects it?
<elopio> I can pass questions to the autopilot devs when they arrive, but I'm not sure what to ask :)
<boiko> elopio: good question, I don't know what is going on either
<boiko> elopio: so, for testing purposes, I tried removing the sleep you added, and I get a different error, now the long press on the delegate (to enable selecting) doesn't seem to be long enough,
<boiko> elopio: it is not entering the selection mode
<elopio> boiko: how many seconds should we wait to enter selection mode>
<elopio> ?
<boiko> elopio: I think it is starting the long press before the listview settles, but anyway, with your sleep in there it gives more than enough time for the listview to be created and prepared
<boiko> elopio: now for the actual failure there, I still don't know what we could do
<elopio> boiko: it seems I'll have to install android to get my phone to work again. Once I have it, I can talk to the autopilot devs to see what info we can collect, or how to properly work it around.
<elopio> if you find some useful information from the qml side, let me know. We can talk again tomorrow.
<boiko> elopio: yep, I will continue looking into that
<iBelieve> snwh: hey, any chance you could do a pull request or just give me the svg for the Project Dashboard icon sometime today or tomorrow? I'm hoping to release version 0.1 tomorrow evening, so it would be nice to have the icon for it.
<snwh> iBelieve, i totally forgot to do thata
<snwh> iBelieve, https://github.com/iBeliever/project-dashboard/pull/57
<iBelieve> snwh: thanks a lot!
<iBelieve> snwh: now I get to have fun and use my app to merge it :)
<snwh> iBelieve, the 256x256 version https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/project-dashboard.png
<iBelieve> snwh: cool, thanks
<snwh> i dunno why the app store version isn't the same as the app one
<snwh> or at least the same dimensions
<popey> oh man, you and all the rest of us too
<popey> beuno: do we have a bug for "why the hell are the icons not the same dimensions"?
<popey> we talk about it often enough it seems like someone should have this on their radar?
<boiko> elopio: hey, I think I found what might be causing the problem
<elopio> boiko: tell me more...
<boiko> elopio: so, the HistoryEventModel updates que database query every time a property changes
<boiko> elopio: so during component setup it updates the model contents a couple times
<elopio> boiko: sounds like a good explanation.
<elopio> boiko: any way to tell when it's done updating the model?
<boiko> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7116752/
<boiko> elopio: I think this would work (as the Component.onCompleted is only executed after the properties are bound)
<elopio> boiko: looks pretty good :D You are awesome.
<elopio> boiko: I would put it inside the open_thread method, so nobody forgets about that wait.
<boiko> elopio: indeed that's a good idea, I just need to check how to use assertThat() from there
<elopio> boiko: it's nicer. You do messages_page.loaded.wait_for(True)
<boiko> elopio: awesome!
<elopio> boiko: can you give it a try removing the sleep?
<boiko> elopio: sure, let me see
<elopio> I have my phone in androind, now figuring out how to return to ubuntu.
<boiko> elopio: it still fails to do the long press there (I think it is starting the longpress too soon)
<elopio> boiko: well, but that's improvement :D
<boiko> elopio: yep
<elopio> now we need to figure out where to wait for the bubble to be ready to receive input.
<balloons> ping nik90 ahayzen
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<balloons> ahayzen, :-) can you help me with some qml?!
<ahayzen> balloons, heh maybe, whts up?
<balloons> I need to move a dialog to be centered higher on the screen
<ahayzen> balloons, never tried tht before...
<balloons> ahayzen, do you understand anchors?
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah
<balloons> ahayzen, perfect. So I'd like to anchor it somewhere else
<balloons> let me show you the snippet
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7116806/
<balloons> so that works, but I'd like to move it without resorting to making a big margin on the bottom :-)
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> balloons, let me have a little play about
<ahayzen> balloons, try putting for example anchors.topMargin: units.gu(-50)
<balloons> k sec
<balloons> ohh that looks cool
<balloons> that works nicer, I'll use it
<balloons> ty ahayzen !
<ahayzen> balloons, np :)
<balloons> qml is scary :p
<popey> snwh: you still about?
<snwh> popey, yep
<popey> do you happen to have a 256x256 icon for sudoku?
<popey> for the store
 * balloons waves
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~snwh/sudoku-app/updated-icon
<balloons> the icon is 512x480
<snwh> well 1/2 that
<popey> convert $1 -resize "256x256^" -gravity center -crop 256x256+0+0 +repage icon_$1
<popey> do that ☻
<popey> replacing $1 with the filename
<popey> that'll crop it and keep the nice bits in the middle
<snwh> actually it's 240x225
<snwh> i have a 256x256 on hand
<popey> can you throw it into balloons's virtual hands please?
<snwh> (perhaps the store should start using the same dimensions)
<popey> yes, yes it should.
 * popey glares at beuno again
<balloons> haha
<balloons> I have a 256x256 cropped per popey..
<balloons> I'll await your rendered version
<popey> make sure it's not upside down or something
<balloons> looks fine
<popey> I am not an expert with convert
<snwh> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/SudokuGameIcon.png
<popey> nice!
<snwh> i have it render to a square as well for this reason
<balloons> ohh yea that looks nicer
<balloons> in the store
<popey> thanks snwh
<snwh> not a problem
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-19
<ahayzen> Hey, any SDK guys around?
<bzoltan> ping zsombi
<zsombi> bzoltan: pong
<bzoltan> zsombi: my client is not happy with SSL on this network, so I use the web client
<zsombi> bzoltan: ok :)
<bzoltan> zsombi:  how is the IMA bug?
<bzoltan> ping zbenjamin
<zsombi> bzoltan: I found a small difference in Qt5.2 which may cause the touch event not being translated onto mouse event, tried to ask dandrader for that, no response so far
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: pong
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Caramel Day! :-D
<alaak> Hi. Can someone please tell me how to position two items in a ListView delegate with one item on the left border and one on the right. Unfortunately I can not use anchors inside a ListView delegate. :(
<gcollura> alaak, use a listitem or an item for a delegate and then anchor its contents to the delegate
<alaak> Hm. When I use an Item, the content of the ListView is displayed over each other (not one by one) and ListItem from Ubuntu.Components.ListItems is no usable component.
<gcollura> weird, let me see your code if you wish, I may help you
<alaak> Ok. Mom. I probably should use the Pastebin, correct?
<gcollura> paste.ubuntu.com is ok
<alaak> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7118975/
<alaak> thanks. I hope this works.
<gcollura> ok don't use Component when you specify the delegate directly in the ListView {}
<gcollura> and set a Item height too
<dholbach> dpm, maybe we can use one of the next days' standup to look into fleshing out the tutorial instructions a little bit
<dholbach> dpm, basically "how do I run the 'hands-on' part of the app dev school event?"
<dpm> dholbach, yes, good idea
<dholbach> I'll note it down
<alaak> Thanks. Looks better now. Not perfect yet but at least some improvement. I'll try the anchors now.
<gcollura> alaak, those anchors shouldn't give problems as far as I can see
<alaak> Well at least one problem. I would like to position the image to the right, but using anchors.right: parent.right removes my image completely.
<om26er> popey, hey! so is some help still needed on autopilot test failures ?
<popey> om26er: only sudoku has a test failure, could you take a look?
<popey> om26er: the others are fixed now I think.
<popey> (although I see calendar has "flaky" tests) ☹
<om26er> popey, in calendar case thats the app crashing, so nothing we can do
<om26er> popey, the failing test for sudoku is that what's on the mailing list ?
<popey> om26er: the one about the "about" tab.
<popey> we fixed the issue with the profile name last night
<popey> huh.. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/246:20140319.2:20140304/7259/sudoku_app/
<popey> 100%
<popey> confused
<om26er> popey, so the current bug is bug 1285279 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1285279 in Sudoku App "Autopilot test failure" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285279
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, I had a brief look at bug 1292418 again - I'd be happy to do a backport
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292418 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Test suite fails in saucy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292418
<popey> om26er: no, that's fixed I believe.
<popey> om26er: I'm confused. hang on
<om26er> popey, btw that 'about' tab bug, that has got to be an issue in the ui-toolkit helper that switches the tab OR the app actually crashed and autopilot didn't know if it did
<mihir> balloons, why  all Jenkins are getting failed on calendar app , any idea?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> t1mp, i have been trying to move our toolbar component to use the Panel component...
<ahayzen> t1mp, it has been going well but i have got stuck on mouse events
<ahayzen> t1mp, i try the example at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Panel/ which states to add signal clicked() to the object but tht doesn't appear to work for me
<ahayzen> t1mp, basically wht i'm asking is should the clicked() signal be working?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'm in a meeting for 10 more minutes, I'll check after that
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks I have a basic branch here (basically a copy of the example) lp:~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-panel-clicked
<mihir> balloons, getting this console output , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7119626/
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'm back
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: the online docs are not up-to-date I see
<t1mp> mhall119: ^
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah
<t1mp> ahayzen: the item needs to have a trigger() function, not clicked
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'll check your code
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<t1mp> ahayzen: this works: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7119665/
<t1mp> mhall119: ^we need to update the online docs, the docs were fixed in december
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok thanks :) and should it be on saucy+trusty?
<ahayzen> t1mp, or just trusty?
<t1mp> ahayzen: trusty yes, saucy I don't know. anything with uitk r879 or greater
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok thanks
<ahayzen> t1mp, and will/are there be docs examples for the bottom edge animations? or is tht still WIP
<ahayzen> t1mp, tht works \o/ thanks
<boiko> elopio: so, I managed to reproduce the original problem on the device, trying to get a definitive fix for that now
<alaak> greetings
<t1mp> ahayzen: basically you will have to do it with the Panel
<ahayzen> t1mp, how will the two stage swipe work that we have... will we have two panels or one?
<t1mp> ahayzen: the bottom edge is completely free for app developers to do what they want, I recommend to use the Panel for that
<t1mp> ahayzen: so "advanced" behaviors are not in UITK yet
<t1mp> ahayzen: I think they will be there eventually if certain patterns turn out to be used by several apps
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok :) i guess it'll become clearer as we start working on it :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes.
<t1mp> ahayzen: there is an upcoming MR for UITK that adds a bool to MainView to disable the toolbar so that it will not conflict with the Panel
<t1mp> ahayzen: but we are waiting for a stable image with Qt 5.2 before we merge new stuff in UITK, so it will probably come next week
<ahayzen> t1mp, i keep getting this ...
<ahayzen> t1mp, DEPRECATED use of Panel.opened property. This property will be made read-only,
<ahayzen>                 please use the opened property of the Page tools or use Panel.open() and Panel.close().
<ahayzen> <Unknown File>: QML StateGroup: Can't apply a state change as part of a state definition.
<ahayzen> t1mp, i don't think it is me... i'm just called Panel.open() or Panel.close()
<t1mp> ahayzen: weird
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you push the source? I'll pull again and see what I get
<ahayzen> t1mp, it only happens in one case not quite narrowed it down
<ahayzen> t1mp, it is in this branch lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/toolbar-as-panel
<ahayzen> t1mp, somewhere when hiding the now playing page
<t1mp> ahayzen: how do you hide/show the now playing page?
<t1mp> in the GUI I mean
<ahayzen> t1mp, hit Esc or hit the arrow at the top
<ahayzen> t1mp, its a bit weird i'm gonna have a play about...
<ahayzen> t1mp, oh no
<ahayzen> t1mp, clicking the play/pause button in the now playing toolbar causes it?!
<ahayzen> t1mp, infact clicking on the actual track on the queue....
<boiko> elopio: so, the root cause of the problem was not the model reloading (although that needs optimization for sure)
<boiko> elopio: it is the fact that the messages were new, and thus they are marked as read, which calls the history daemon to update the events and generate some item updated signals
<boiko> elopio: and when those signals come back to the model, the items get reloaded (that explains why my original fix didn't solve the problem)
<t1mp> ahayzen: I see the warning, but not what causes it. It might be a bug in the toolkit
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'm wondering if calling Panel.open() when it is already open or something odd like tht
<ahayzen> t1mp, just trying to narrow down
<t1mp> ahayzen: I have to work on something else now, but if you manage to narrow it down, please report a bug and assign tpeeters (me)
<ahayzen> t1mp, will do thanks :)
<boiko> elopio: found the correct fix now, I will submit an MR soon
<mhall119> t1mp: that was the sdk-1.0 docs
<mhall119> t1mp: is https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/development/Ubuntu.Components.Panel/ correct?
<ahayzen> mhall119, tht looks like it :)
<mhall119> ahayzen: so for future reference, don't use the sdk-1.0 docs anymore, use sdk-14.04
<ahayzen> mhall119, noted thanks
<t1mp> mhall119: yes that is correct
<t1mp> huh which docs was I looking at before?
<t1mp> mhall119: ahh ok
<t1mp> mhall119: sorry for bothering you :) not your fault
<mhall119> t1mp: old ones
<mhall119> no problem
<t1mp> yeah. I was (clearly wrongly) assuming that all online docs are the same
<boiko> elopio: I have updated the MR with the correct fix now, would you mind giving it a try?
<ahayzen> t1mp, think i found the issue I was using states before in the panel, but then i removed them. However through a certain path i was setting the state and tht appears to have been causing the issue
<dpm> popey, I've now finished filing the bugs for calendar, and I've updated the blueprint accordingly
<dpm> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bugs?field.tag=operator-feedback
<popey> thanks dpm
<popey> mzanetti / dpm our reminders hangout clashes with another meeting, can we bump it an hour later?
<popey> (silly US daylight savings)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> popey: not sure we need to do one anyways...
<mzanetti> unless you have something to tell
<popey> lets have a quick one then ☻
<mzanetti> otherwise its business as usual. rpadovani does the work and I review every once in a while
<popey> hah
<popey> rpadovani: you around?
<dpm> yeah, this week we can do a quick IRC one if Riccardo is around
<dpm> I need to follow up with Lucas on the visual designs, let me e-mail him now
<rpadovani> dpm, popey, mzanetti I'm here now, sorry, I have lesson until 15:00 UTC on Wednsday
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no problem
<dpm> rpadovani, no worries!
<mzanetti> we just wanted to let you know that we postponed the meeting for an hour
<rpadovani> mzanetti, for today or for ever?
<mzanetti> I think today
<rpadovani> oki doki
<bfiller> nerochiaro: on your gallery branch that uses libthumbnailer, where is the code that loads the picture when you click on a picture from the events view? seeing some weirdness where photo not being displayed at full res
<daker> dholbach: new video :D http://vimeo.com/87206907
<dholbach> nice, I'll take a look in a bit
<nerochiaro> bfiller: need to look, i'll let you know in a few minutes as i finish something i'm in the middle of
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<mzanetti> popey: dpm: so? you guys joining?
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, I thought we'd skipped? Sorry, yes, joining now, then
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i just pushed the changes to the MR. the tests will probably fail, i'm looking into it. i tested it only on my device, it would be good to give it a go on nexus4
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I'll try it
<nerochiaro> ty
<nerochiaro> bfiller: is trusty-proposed-customized-demo the channel we are suposed to use to install ubuntu with dual boot ? or trusty only ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: trusty or trusty-proposed
<nerochiaro> ok, i asked because it proposed that channel on the app and it sounded wierd
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I stopped using hte dual boot, it wasn't working and takes an incredibly long time to update the ubuntu image
<nerochiaro> bfiller: it's been working for me so far and if i block the screen from going to sleep thn the install is as fast as the other way, more ore less
<kalikiana> nik90: FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
<kalikiana> that's the prerequisite for using the proposed SortFilterModel as referred to in the document
<dpm> thanks rpadovani for reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~bobo-324/reminders-app/fix-1279783/+merge/206341 !
<rpadovani> dpm, I totally forgot about it, I'm sorry, we need to be more careful to new contributors, to help them to contribute again :-)
<dpm> no need to feel sorry, and thanks for getting the branch merged!
<gcollura> is there a tutorial on how to use the UbuntuListView and ListItem.Expandable?
<elopio> boiko: test passes now!
<boiko> elopio: awesome!
<elopio> boiko: thanks. I've learned a lot about the messaging app, and now we have one sleep less :)
<boiko> elopio: yes, I still have to work on optimize the history-service data models though., but first I need to get some features in
<elopio> boiko: now I can refactor some of the other tests to use the helpers I added on my previous branch. Would that be useful now?
<boiko> elopio: sure it is useful
<elopio> ok, I'll send your way a couple of branches this week.
<boiko> elopio: great! thanks!
<vivek_1729> Hi, I have been using Ubuntu for almost a year now and have some programming exposure.
<vivek_1729> I really want to contribute to Ubuntu
<vivek_1729> Where do I get started?
<sarnold> hello vivek_1729 :) welcome aboard
<vivek_1729> Hey sarnold
<vivek_1729> I don't have much experience in contributing to open source projects before.
<vivek_1729> I was just wondering if someone could give me a beginner's walk through on where can I get started
<sarnold> vivek_1729: it all depends on what you'd like to do ..
<vivek_1729> I want contribute in the specific apps being developed for Ubuntu platform.
<sarnold> vivek_1729: you could test the upcoming trusty release on your own hardware and file bug reports, or confirm fixed bug reports, or you could write touch programs for the upcoming phone/tablet releases and file bugs agains the sdk as you go :) or write whatever tools you feel are lacking...
<vivek_1729> I am interested in writing code.
<vivek_1729> Thanks sarnold. If I want to contribute to some programs, where do I look for the projects?
<sarnold> vivek_1729: nearly everything is hosted on launchpad; check out e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor for apparmor source packages
<sarnold> vivek_1729: this may also help http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<nerochiaro> boiko: renato_: artmello_: oSoMoN: can you guys successfully install unity8-autopilot on your devices ? it has dependency problems for me in recent images
<nerochiaro> om26er: ^
<boiko> nerochiaro: let me see
<om26er> nerochiaro, have the latest image? there was an issue previously I believe
<boiko> nerochiaro: here it installs fine
<boiko> nerochiaro: what is the missing dep there?
<boiko> nerochiaro: build 246 here
<nerochiaro> om26er: boiko: unity8-autopilot : Depends: unity8 (>= 7.84+14.04.20140317.2-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<nerochiaro> boiko: whoa, /etc/ubuntu-build say 188, that's weird
<boiko> nerochiaro: which image you have there?
<boiko> nerochiaro: have you been using trusty-proposed?
<nerochiaro> boiko: i guess the dual boot thing isn't pulling the right one. i'm using trusty, i guess i should go with trusty-proposed
<boiko> nerochiaro: I have only been using trusty-propose lately
<nerochiaro> boiko: i'll try that
<samet> hi
<buharin> hello :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-20
<mihir> balloons, ping !!
<mihir> popey, are we meeting today in meeting right?
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> mihir: 16:00 UTC
<mihir> popey, All Jenkins are getting failed on Calendar app
<mihir> anyidea, whom to contact
<mihir> ?
<popey> mihir: see #ubuntu-ci-eng - being debugged now
<popey> bug 1294995
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1294995 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in value() when running calendar-app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294995
<popey> oh, i lied, #ubuntu-touch
<mihir> popey, thank you :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Storytelling Day! :-D
<justCarakas> the end :D
<DanChapman> is there a way to disable the backbutton in a toolbar, I can't find anything in the docs :-\
<bobatweb> yo babows+
<t1mp> DanChapman: yes there is.
<t1mp> DanChapman: you have a PageStack? but you don't want to go back?
<t1mp> DanChapman: sec, let me look up the code
<t1mp> DanChapman: there is the back property of the ToolbarItems: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.ToolbarItems/#back-prop
<t1mp> DanChapman: you can set visible: false, or replace it by any other Item. Maybe setting it to null will work (not sure)
<DanChapman> t1mp: indeed it kind of disrupts the progressional flow. There is no need/reason for the user to go back at this point.
<DanChapman> t1mp: brilliant thanks how did i not see that :-)
<balloons> mihir, pong?
<mihir> balloons, wanted to know the reason for ,failing Jenkins for Calendar app
<balloons> ping oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> pong balloons
<balloons> oSoMoN, so we're discussing in #ubuntu-touch-meeting about reverting the changes that causes the issue with calendar
<balloons> can you join?
<oSoMoN> sure
<dpm> oSoMoN, renato, boiko, how do the uploads to the store work for system apps? Does each app's developer take care of uploading the app which he's got assigned to the store? Or do you guys have shared credentials?
<oSoMoN> dpm, no idea how that works
<popey> dpm: we dont upload system apps to the store
<popey> they only come with a new image AIUI
<dpm> oh
<dpm> ok
<dpm> thanks popey
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, I can't remember if we talked about this on IRC already, but I followed up on bug 1292418 and I'd be happy to backport apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu if you think that's the best way forward (comment 3) - just let me know and I'll take care of it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1292418 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Test suite fails in saucy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292418
<balloons> ping iBelieve
<iBelieve> balloons: pong
<balloons> iBelieve, so got time to talk about file manager a bit? Seems like qt 5.2 or something else has rendered your big changes moot. The UI doesn't seem to load properly anymore
<balloons> and that makes all the tests fail and thus blocks trunk and releasing new stuff to the store, etc
<iBelieve> balloons: sure. I saw your merge request and glanced through it a bit.
<balloons> yea, my mp just reverts the whole thing, which is fair from ideal. I did it to see to confirm the version before still worked.. and indeed it seems to
<balloons> *far from ideal
<iBelieve> balloons: odd that its failing to load. It worked fine when I ran the app on my PC before purposing the merge. (Though it does look like I forgot to rename a reference to a variable)
<balloons> yes, I assume it worked when you merged it :-)
<balloons> try running it now, assuming you've updated your install
<balloons> you'll see what i mean
<iBelieve> balloons: do you know if it is still working on the desktop or if it fails everywhere? I'm pulling the latest code to test
<iBelieve> balloons: ah, I see what you mean. Very odd
<balloons> I believe it's failing everywhere, but i'm not 100% positive on that
<balloons> another question -- does file manager need armhf or no?
<balloons> it's unclear to me.. i didn't think it did, but old versions seem to be built that way
<iBelieve> balloons: I think I know what the problem is, though I have no idea why its just now showing up
<iBelieve> balloons: looks like it is because of changes to Tabs. Now I can't use a Repeater to support multiple tabs. Taking out the Repeater and replacing it with just one Tab works fine
<balloons> iBelieve, ohh.. I might know the bug for that, one sec
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1124071
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1124071 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[tabs] Cannot add Tabs programmatically" [Critical,Confirmed]
<balloons> mm.. perhaps not. Anyways, so thoughts on fixing then? Sounds like it's doable
<iBelieve> balloons: yeah, that's not the right bug. But anyhow, I can easily fix it, but it'll mean losing the the nice multi-tabs support :(
<balloons> iBelieve, could you do a couple things.. 1) fix it 2) re-propose the original code and file a bug upstream
<balloons> i swear it might be filed, I should look harder
<balloons> that way we can get the nice multi-tab support
<balloons> and keep trunk happy
<iBelieve> balloons: You mean re-purpose a MP adding the tabs back in after the Repeater part gets fixed in the SDK?
<balloons> iBelieve, I would re-propose immediately.. it will fail, but we will have the implementation showing the failure we can link to the bug. Does that make sense?
<balloons> I don't want to hide the bug; it should get fixed
<iBelieve> balloons: ah, got it. will do
<balloons> I'll cancel my big revert :-)
<jonahbron> Does anyone know why the QtQuick.Controls.MenuBar isn't working on Trusty?
<iBelieve> balloons: here's the mp if you want to review it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/disable-multitabs/+merge/212000
<iBelieve> balloons: you also asked if the file manager needs armhf. The app itself (what's in the main branch) is pure QML, no C++. However, the backend (in a separate branch) is a QML plugin written in C++. Not sure if that answers your question or not.
<balloons> iBelieve, right.. so it shouldn't need armhf
<balloons> yes, let me review the branch and see if things are better now :-)
<balloons> iBelieve, can you file a nice bug explaining the issue?
<balloons> like a little simple qml showing it even?
<iBelieve> balloons: sure
<balloons> awesome
<balloons> I like to have bug #'s referenced in code when you do things like this
<iBelieve> balloons: ok, after I create the bug I can add the number to the code. Before you approve the branch, I can also fix the issue with the arrow icon being pulled from the global icon theme instead of the local packaged version
<balloons> iBelieve, excellent. try and get rid of those warnings :-)
<iBelieve> balloons: filed the bug as lp:1295242. I'm not very familiar with multi-project bugs. Do I mark this as also affecting the File Manager app?
<iBelieve> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1295242
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295242 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Repeater in Tabs doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> iBelieve, yes, and i can help with that if needed
<balloons> but yea, just mark also affects file manager
<iBelieve> balloons: in File Manager, would this be critical or high, since it is causing a regression?
<balloons> i would place it as high
<balloons> or critical actually, as you said, this is merged code
<balloons> funning on the device I'm seein this file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.filemanager/0.1.1.142/ubuntu-filemanager-app.qml:20 module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed
<balloons> but the package exists.. not sure what's up
<balloons> changes seem to fix things on the desktop
<balloons> ohh right, cmake changes.. :-) one sec
<balloons> iBelieve, ok so I'll work on the cmake bit some more. Let me finish testing and we'll merge your mp
<balloons> the sdk guys ack'd the bug we filed and will have a look
<balloons> I say we, I meant you filed. Examples like that really help, so thanks for laying it out so nicely
<iBelieve> balloons: cool, thanks for helping get this worked out and for testing & reviewing the merge
<balloons> iBelieve, so I still see a few warnings about icons
<balloons> do you see them? they are for the placessidebar
<balloons> d'oh, i didn't pull your change
<balloons> hah! sorry!
<iBelieve> balloons: np, glad its fixed
<jonahbron> I'm trying to use QtQuick.Controls.MenuBar in my QML app, but when I run, the menu does not appear.  Any idea why?
<jonahbron> Has it not been completed yet?  I know it's unstable.
<balloons> iBelieve, merging and starting on the cmake and translation fixes
<jonahbron> I'm trying to use QtQuick.Controls.MenuBar in my QML app, but when I run, the menu does not appear.  Any idea why?
<kenvandine> jonahbron, that's new in 5.2, not sure if anyone has tried them with the ubuntu sdk
<jonahbron> kenvandine: so there's no way to create an app menu with QML?
<jonahbron> kenvandine_:
<iBelieve> snwh, ping
<snwh> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> hi snwh. I was wondering if you could do a version of the Project Dashboard icon with the UbuntuShape border around it (like the first preview you showed me), but without the white background. I'd like to be able to use that on my website and on the GitHub authentication dialog.
<iBelieve> snwh, or is there some place I can get the UbuntuShape border so I can do it myself? I've never found were that border comes from
<snwh> Unity generates the border AFAIK
<iBelieve> snwh, yeah, but I'd like to be able to use the icon outside of Unity and want it to look like it does in Unity.
<snwh> iBelieve, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/project-dashboard-shadowed.png
<iBelieve> snwh, perfect, thank you!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-21
<jonahbron_> It looks like the QML HUD can't be tested on the desktop, is that right?
<jonahbron_> I add the actions attribute to the MainView, but dragging my cursor only brings up the Toolbar, not the HUD.
<jonahbron_> And there are no menu items.
<jonahbron_> Any insight on the status of the HUD?  I've been reading bugs, and found this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1157213
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157213 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Port appmenu support to Qt5 QPA" [High,Fix released]
<jonahbron_> I have the package version that says it is fixed in, so that must not be the right bug?  Or I'm doing it wrong?
<Mirv> jonahbron_: I'm not a HUD expert, but that bug is about the menus being integrated in Unity, for example in Qt Creator
<Mirv> ie at the top of the screen
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Common Courtesy Day! :-D
<justCarakas> Good day to you sir
<gcollura> nice, I can't connect to anongit.kde.org from my wifi university. Good morning JamesTait
<ybon> dpm: there is an incoming sprint on the calendar app?
<dpm> ybon, yeah, we're planning the core apps hacks next week. We'll be announcing it today
<ybon> great! I will try to join
<dpm> ybon, the hack day for calendar will be Wednesday, the 26th (next week)
<dpm> ybon, awesome!
<ybon> dpm: I've those two branch to finish https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/
<dpm> ybon, I'm really looking forward to the agenda view!
<ybon> the datepicker is also cool :)
<ybon> It also allows you to change the date of the event
<ybon> and thus to add an event from anywhere and chose the date
<ybon> instead of needing to pick the date then add the event
<ybon> also, the native DatePicker is much more convenient to use
<gcollura> why ImageWithFallback isn't included in the API?
<dpm> ybon, cool! Where do you stand with those branches? Are they ready for review, do you need any help?
<dpm> hi gcollura, could you provide some more context on what you are trying to do, so that someone can have a go at helping you?
<ybon> dpm: the DatePicker is blocker because I'm not able at the moment to autopilot test the native DatePicker
<ybon> maybe it's now possible though, cc zsombi
<ybon> the other one need just more love from me to autopilot test it too
<gcollura> dpm: when a source image isn't available, for example Qt.resolvedUrl doesn't resolve the url, I might want to display a fallback image in its place
<dpm> ybon, could you send a merge proposal with the current status, so that we can look at it in more detail? You can mark it as "In progress" to indicate that it's not yet ready, but it would help us to see which area needs work to get AP in shape
<dpm> t1mp, perhaps you can help gcollura? ^
<gcollura> dpm: at the moment I'm checking with an inline statement if the imagesource is available and then set the proper source
<ybon> dpm: ok, I will do this today
<dpm> cool, thanks ybon!
<ybon> :)
<gcollura> it works though
<dpm> ybon, we might need to be a bit quick if we want to get these two branches before release, which is in  4 weeks
<dpm> but next week with the core apps hack days we're hoping to give development a boost
<dpm> and do a bit of a sprint to get all apps in shape
<t1mp> gcollura: no, ImageWithFallback is not included in the API
<t1mp> I'm not sure why not
<t1mp> gcollura: you can add a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit to request it (preferably with a use case)
<t1mp> gcollura: in the meantime you can copy its source http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7129895/
<gcollura> t1mp: thanks :)
<ybon> dpm: ok, I will dedicate time on next week (the two weeks after I will certainly be in a rush)
<dpm> ybon, great, thanks a lot!
<zsombi> ybon: are you using the DatePicker or the PickerPanel?
<ybon> zsombi: PickerPanel.openDatePicker
<zsombi> ybon: ok. anyway, we don't have emulators yet neither for DatePicker nor for PickerPanel.
<ybon> hehe, ok ;)
<zsombi> ybon: so we need emus for both... and anyway we need emus for them :)
<ybon> ;)
<ybon> thanks for the update :)
<dpm> ybon, here's the announcement now: http://popey.com/blog/2014/03/21/march-2014-core-apps-hack-days/ :)
<ybon> great, I'll be there :)
<popey> Great!
<m-b-o> popey dpm: how are guys doing today?
<dpm> hey m-b-o!, doing good, and you? Sorry I've not yet been able to look at your MPs...
<m-b-o> I'm fine, added another mp ;)
<dpm> popey, I've created events on the G+ and FB pages too. Do you want to send a brief e-mail to the core apps mailing list to give a heads up to all core devs?
<dpm> m-b-o, ha! :)
<popey> dpm: ya, will do in a moment, just doing the testing on desktop blog post
<dpm> cool!
<popey> will send one mail covering both to both lists
<dpm> sounds like a plan
<m-b-o> dpm: one icon is under consideration, besides that there's is some cleanup about the icons in the newest mp
<dpm> m-b-o, ack
<gcollura> is there a way to know which component in a page takes the most time to load?
<SimonK1> .click installing on Desktop: is there a doc anywhere how to test my SDK-Qml-Click-App on my Desktop?
<NobodyInPerson> Hey there!
<popey> hello
<NobodyInPerson> Are you familiar with packaging .deb files?
<NobodyInPerson> Because I have a question regarding to this...
<popey> a little bit, others here are more expert than I, but ask away
<NobodyInPerson> How can I include multiple languages for the descriptions in my debian/control file
<NobodyInPerson> I don't really have to create packages for each language just to have the descriptions adjusted, do I?
<NobodyInPerson> Googling didn't help that much
<ogra_> NobodyInPerson, iirc translations of description are handled by apt usually
<ogra_> see man apt.conf
<ogra_> (look for "Languages")
<NobodyInPerson> okay gonna check that
<SimonK1> does anyone know how to use "upstart-app-launch"? Or how to start .click apps in general?
<kenvandine> SimonK1, upstart-app-launch takes the APP_ID of the click app as an arg
<SimonK1> is APP_ID the name of .desktop-file without ".desktop" or is it "com.ubuntu.developer.octav14n.keepuntu"?
<kenvandine> neither
<SimonK1> how do i start my app then?
<kenvandine> com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.926
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> look at the installed .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<NobodyInPerson> @ogra_: So does that mean, when I upload my package I start with some language and have to translate the description later?
<kenvandine> X-Ubuntu-Application-ID=
<kenvandine> SimonK1, that is set in the desktop file
<ogra_> NobodyInPerson, right, the translation is handled server side
<kenvandine> SimonK1, it's the pkg_app_version
<kenvandine> is how it's constructed
<SimonK1> wow, kenvandine, you are my hero^^
<kenvandine> in my gallery example pkg is com.ubuntu.gallery
<kenvandine> app is gallery
<NobodyInPerson> @ogra_: Okay so for testing purposes the only option for me is using one language
<kenvandine> and version is 2.9.1.926
<NobodyInPerson> *without uploading ist
<SimonK1> kenvandine, I searched for this like 2 days :)
<ogra_> you should use LANG=C by default
<kenvandine> SimonK1, i'm not sure where that is documented :)
<kenvandine> SimonK1, maybe in the click docs somewhere...
<ogra_> (in packages that is)
<NobodyInPerson> thanks ogra_!
<SimonK1> hm, there is still no ContentProvider for Pictures on my System. Seems like I have to dig deeper
<SimonK1> kenvandine, i don't get your +junk/hub-importer example-code working on my desktop. I've installed the ppa but there is no app I can import from (the app-list is empty after clicking "select source")
<SimonK1> dou you have a tip what i'm doing wrong?
<kenvandine> SimonK1, do you have an sources installed?
<kenvandine> like my hub-exporter example?
<SimonK1> i've the gallery-app installed (via apt)
<kenvandine> that won't work now, you need the click version
<kenvandine> gallery has switched to click
<kenvandine> the default source for pictures is the click package for gallery-app
<kenvandine> and the apt installed version of gallery-app doesn't run the click hooks to register itself
<SimonK1> i see
<kenvandine> SimonK1, grab my +junk/hub-exporter example
<kenvandine> build a click and install that
<kenvandine> you can also grab lp:~ken-vandine/gallery-app/content_hub
<kenvandine> and build a click package for it
<kenvandine> SimonK1, but one tip... if you build gallery as a click, edit click/manifest.json.in
<SimonK1> ah, i see something listed :>
<kenvandine> change the arch from armhf to the arch of your desktop
<kenvandine> i386 or amd64
<kenvandine> then ./click-build.sh
<SimonK1> i see. Your hub-exporter is working for me though
<kenvandine> great
<SimonK1> thanks for the help, everything is working now :)
<kenvandine> SimonK1, anytime!
<kenvandine> file bugs if you find them and feel free to ask questions anytime
<gcollura> is there any core app that make use of workerscripts?
<kenvandine> SimonK1, any specific plans for what you are going to use it for?
<SimonK1> just to play around at first, i wan't to write a keepass2 client.
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> i'd love to see that
<kenvandine> i'm a lastpass user, but really want something that works on my phone too
<netcurli> gcollura: the music app uses WorkerScript afaik
<gcollura> thanks netcurli
<gcollura> I'll have a look
<netcurli> if you plan on using WorkerScript be aware of bug #1294019
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1294019 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "WorkerScript loaded script cannot define functions or variables" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294019
<gcollura> ah ok thanks netcurli
<netcurli> (I hope this bug gets fixed soon as it blocks the app I am developing)
<ybon> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163 and https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/AgendaView/+merge/212164 :)
<belkinsa> Hello, can I make a suggestion for the core apps of Ubuntu (Touch) on the desktop?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<SimonK1> belkinsa, i filled a launchpad bug for this last time i had an idea. If you don't have direct contact to a core-apps-member this is the easiest way.
<belkinsa> SimonK1, I will try.  Thank you.
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<t1mp> belkinsa: you make me curious. Which app do you want to suggest?
<belkinsa> Music app.  This one might be a strange one but it's in many other music playing programs.  Have a setting where the user can pick where the music is stored and read from.
<belkinsa> Also the Twitter, Remind, and YouTube app doesn't want to work on desktop.
<belkinsa> And for the weather app, the Weather Channel API doesn't want to load any data.
<belkinsa> Should I bug report a few of these?
<dpm> nice work ybon :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, I've got a bit further with moving to use the Panel component, but have noticed when the panel is opened it blocks drag events to the rest of the page. So in this example you cannot scroll the listview by click and dragging when the panel is shown. lp:~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-panel-clicked
<t1mp> ahayzen: that shouldn't happen
<ahayzen> t1mp, am i doing something wrong in my example?
<t1mp> ahayzen: no there is some code in Panel to support a deprecated use case
<t1mp> ahayzen: the panel tries to detect clicks on the app contents and then closes it, but it is not handled well now.
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you report a bug for it?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok... against ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes
<t1mp> ahayzen: and in the meantime, add __closeOnContentsClicks: false to your panel :)
<t1mp> then it works fine
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool and i'll link the branch... oo thanks :)
<t1mp> I should fix this soon, before people start to create workarounds for the issue
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks for testing out the new stuff :) and please let me know if you find more problems
<ahayzen> t1mp, will do hopefully once this is fixed we're there for converting the toolbar :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1295720
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295720 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "When a panel is open it blocks some mouse events to the rest of the page" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> ahayzen: are you running qt 5.2?
<ahayzen> t1mp, i find the issue both on the device with Qt5.2 (image 250) and one Saucy desktop
<ahayzen> *on saucy
<t1mp> ahayzen: does the desktop also have 5.2?
<ahayzen> t1mp, erm is saucy or trusty 5.2?
<ogra_> trusty
<ahayzen> ogra_, thanks
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'll check it occurs on a trusty VM..
<t1mp> ahayzen: what does  apt-cache policy libqt5core5a say on your saucy desktop?
<t1mp> hmm. I'm not sure the package has the same name on saucy
<ahayzen> t1mp, libqt5core5:
<ahayzen>   Installed: 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu11.1
<ahayzen> t1mp, ^^ on Saucy
<t1mp> oh, ok. I thought the bug was new in qt 5.2
<t1mp> ahayzen: it should work for you with __closeOnContentsClicks: false ?
<t1mp> I will think of the proper solution next week.
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep that works
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<t1mp> it is a leftover from the toolbar of the past ;) which needs to auto-hide some times
<mzanetti> popey: oh... just found a bug on the screenshot of the reminders app in the Hack days post :D
<ahayzen> t1mp, FYI i remerged this with trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<popey> yay
<mzanetti> popey: the Edit, Reminder and Delete icons shouldn't be there at that stage
<popey> heh
<popey> also, delete doesnt work
<mzanetti> if the other two do work in this state its even worse :D
<mzanetti> delete should work once you open a note
<popey> yeah, it didnt for me
<t1mp> ahayzen: thank you. I will re-run the tests next week as soon as the qt 5.2 image gets promoted
<popey> i was trying to delete the untitled one before I took the screenshot, it didnt work so i gave up
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<PaoloRotolo> Just a question, how to slide a ListView  from the bottom :D?
<PaoloRotolo> I tried with the propriety "x" and with anchors without success...
<ubuntuser> is there a free guide for ubuntu sdk gui developing with python??
<gcollura> mhall119, for asking to merge a branch I've worked on, do I need to push the code in a github repo first and then make a pull request?
<DanChapman> gcollura: is this for email client?
<gcollura> DanChapman, yes
<nikwen> I'd be interested in which repository is actually used for the development of Trojita. The Github or the KDE repo?
<nikwen> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=trojita.git
<netcurli> nikwen: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/EmailClient the kde repo
<nikwen> netcurli: Thank you very much. Didn't know it had already been added to that website. :)
<oskar> anybody know the avg wait time for USC reviews?
<mhall119> gcollura: push to github (or other online git host) and then use the review board process (the post-review commandline tool is easy enough to use)
<mhall119> nikwen: the KDE repo is "official" upstream
<nikwen> mhall119: Thanks. :)
<netcurli> downloading the first podcast via the new ubuntu-download-manager qml component \o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-22
<DanChapman> good morning
<ybon> popey: just pushed a minimal Qt5.2 compatible version of OSMTouch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/osmtouch/trunk/changes feel tree to test and give feedback :)
<ybon> when I run QtCreator it always replace my apparmor from 1.1 to 1.10000000000000001 and replace back the sdk id to 13.10 :s
<daso> is this chat real time or it's just logged
<ogra_> both ?
<ogra_> :)
<daso> I think it's just a regular chat
<AvatarsBlanc> Je savais pas que Qt Creator pouvait directement m'emmener ici :o
<AvatarsBlanc> Windows c'est quand même vachement mieux que Linux
<AvatarsBlanc> Mais c'est vide ici :o
<daker> o/
<AvatarsBlanc> ?
<AvatarsBLanc_> Je suis une vache, lol
<popey> ybon: fails to start here.. file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/me.yohanboniface.osmtouch/0.1.3/OSMTouch.qml:3 module "QtPositioning" is not installed
<popey> libqt5position is installed...
<popey> OSMTouch.qml:import QtPositioning 5.2
<popey> hmm
<nik90> popey: I think you need to have qtdeclarative5-qtpositioning-plugin installed
<popey> dpkg-query: no packages found matching qtdeclarative5-qtpositioning-plugin
<popey> ☹
<popey> Mirv: will know why we don't ship that
<nik90> popey: hmm, I don't have it installed on my system, but I remember rsalvetti talking about this
<nik90> popey: apparently the package name changed from 5.0 to 5.2
<popey> i vaugely recall an issue where it was 5.0 internally on 5.2?
<nik90> oh
<nik90> installing the above package for me worked. I am able to run the app now
<popey> on desktop?
<nik90> popey: on desktop yes
<nik90> ybon: you there?
<nik90> ybon: I got some insight on https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1276986
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1276986 in OSMTouch "StateSaver doesn't work anymore on mobile when app is installed from QtCreator" [Critical,Confirmed]
 * Userh1 slaps Userh1 around a bit with a large trout
<QTnoob123> Why am I getting error: no match for 'operator<<' (operand types are '<unresolved overloaded function type>' and 'QString')
<QTnoob123> When I just do: qDebug << myqstring;
<QTnoob123> I even get something similar when I just qDebug << "hi";
<QTnoob123> error: invalid operands of types '<unresolved overloaded function type>' and 'const char [3]' to binary 'operator<<'
<ybon> nik90: pong
<ybon> I'm online only a few minutes, but I'm interested by your insight :)
<nik90> ybon: I will just leave my insight here ;) .. You are not supposed to use statesaver like the way you are using. StateSaver are meant to store the application store and restore it in case of an application crash or app brought from suspend. If the application exists properly, the state saved is lost.
<nik90> ybon: So if you want to store the user's latitude and longitude, use u1db for that.
<nik90> ybon: I meant, if the application is quit or exit properly, the state saved is lost
<nik90> ybon: oh btw, I am thinking of adding your application to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/+archive/ppa
<nik90> ybon: I am building a branch which adds debian packaging for your app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-23
<joy> QUESTION : would it work with gnome-fall back too ?
<DanChapman> good morning
<Mirv> popey: nik90: that we don't ship is probably a bug worth filing. upstream split the qtlocation into two parts, qtpositioning and qtlocation
<SimonK1> is it possible to read a file (binary) in qml without c++/go?
<roninb> hi all
<gerlowskija> Hi, quick question. Does anyone have any experience using the weather core-app?  I installed in on my desktop in 13.10, and it keeps reporting "No weather data available at the moment".  I tried checking out the project and running it through the Ubuntu SDK, and got the same result.  Has anyone run into this problem before?
<gerlowskija> Relatedly, does anyone know where the logs would be so I can try looking into the problem?
<nikwen> gerlowskija: I don't know why that happens but it currently only works if you change the weather provider to Openweathermap.
<nikwen> (Option in the settings)
<nikwen> Maybe file a bug report (if no one already exists).
<gerlowskija> Ok cool.  That works-for-me now, thanks for the heads up.
<nikwen> gerlowskija: You're welcome. ;)
<timppa> how can I clear browser-app's cache?
<nikwen> timppa: You can find it in /home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app/.QtWebKit/cache. Simply delete the files.
<timppa> nikwen: that's what I thought so. Interesting problem at hand :)
<timppa> Our company exchange was (finally) updated to 2013 version. With UT browser I get the new login page but after that I get the old webmail UI
<timppa> with Firefox on destop it works as expected
<nikwen> timppa: I have thought about options for that in the app for some time but I currently don't have the time to address that.
<timppa> nikwen: That has not been an issue till now
<nikwen> Hm, I don't use exchange. Have you tried one of the Trojita ports?
<timppa> nikwen: yes, for my personal accounts. It works ok
<timppa> I just want to use the webmail for exchange
<nikwen> Ok, sorry. Can't help you with that...
<timppa> problem might be with the server also? Have to debug more tomorrow
<timppa> thanks
<nikwen> Good luck. ;)
<nikwen> timppa: I'll create a bug report on Launchpad to request a UI option for deleting history and cache.
<nikwen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1296364
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296364 in webbrowser-app "No option for deleting history and cache" [Undecided,New]
<timppa> nikwen: great! :)
<nikwen> timppa: Thanks.
<RavetcoFX> Hi, I submitted a patch for gnome-calculator https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1296409
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296409 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu) "Update confusing clear button" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> Mirv: Where do I report a bug about the missing package qtpositioning that upstream newly introduced with Qt 5.2?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-16
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> or anybody really
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<seb128> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> hey seb128
<hades007> I have a problem with snappy / docker / apparmor, can someone help me plz ?
<hades007> I need help with snappy and docker.. "docker run ubuntu /bin/bash" is not working for me in ubuntu core / snappy (amd64 scratch alpha3). Also I get apparmor error  using dmesg. What am i doing wrong / missing ? somebody could tell me please ?
<hades007> nobody to help me with new ubuntu core ?
<davmor2> hades007: try on #snappy
<hades007> ok
<hades007> just one one thing .. how to remove apparmor temporarly using apparmor_parser ?
<dholbach> hey beuno, do you know why I get "The uploaded package name (dholbach.randomcats) does not use your namespace (dholbach)"?
<dholbach> JamesTait, ^ do you know who could help?
<JamesTait> dholbach, yes: the new format is $appname.$namespace (i.e. randomcats.dholbach)
<dholbach> JamesTait, I tried that too :/
<JamesTait> dholbach, there's work in progress to make that clearer in the UI.
<dholbach> "The new version submitted for 'randomcats' does not match the upload ('randomcats.dholbach')."
<dholbach> should it just be "randomcats"?
<JamesTait> Hang on, I'll need to figure out where that message is coming from.
<JamesTait> dholbach, did you upload a new version of randomcats with the new package name format using the "Upload new version" button on your existing package that had the old package name format?
<dholbach> JamesTait, yes
<JamesTait> dholbach, OK, I think I can see where the problem is.  I'm not quite sure what the solution is at this point, though.
<dholbach> ok... what do we do now? file a bug?
<JamesTait> I'll be surprised if there isn't a bug for this already, tbh.
<JamesTait> Not coming up with any hits though. :-/
<JamesTait> dholbach, if you could file a bug for it please, I'm sure if there is already a bug open for it, it'll quickly be identified.
<dholbach> on developer-portal?
<JamesTait> https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+filebug
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> JamesTait, https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1432579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432579 in Software Center Agent "The new version submitted for 'randomcats' does not match the upload ('randomcats.dholbach')." [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Thanks, dholbach.
<JamesTait> dholbach, in the meantime, I think the best approach is just to upload it with the original package name (com.ubuntu.developer.dholbach.randomcats).
<dholbach> ok, I'll try
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> kenvandine, I've got my project working with Bacon2d1.0 ... it works when I build for desktop but fails when I build in the chroot for arm ...
<ahayzen> kenvandine, I've installed the bacon2d package in the chroot as I thought that might be the issue, do you have any others ideas what could be causing it?
<ahayzen> this is the sortof compile output i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10609103/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, are you sure you installed the armhf flavor?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah maybe not
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-bacon2d1.0:armhf
 * ahayzen tries that
<kenvandine> gotta include the :armhf :)
<kenvandine> i wish you didn't need to :/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, oh... i think you need a 15.04 chroot
<kenvandine> for the qmake support
<ahayzen> oh not a 1410 :/ ugh lol
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> unless they backported that
<ahayzen> yeah it still fails i'll try making a 1504 chroot
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> yeah, that qmake support landed since 14.10
<ahayzen> my setup is horrific lol
<ahayzen> like I have a 14.10 machine with 3.19 kernel (no overlayfs) .. then with 15.04 in KVM with chroot in that
<kenvandine> ha
<popey> ahayzen: upgrade to 15.04! :D
<rpadovani> ahayzen, add the sdk ppa, otherwise your chroot will not support qmake
<ahayzen> yeah that my plan ... when i don't have assignments todo
<ahayzen> rpadovani, sdk ppa ... to the 15.04 machine or to the chroot itself?
<davmor2> ahayzen: so neva then ;)
<rpadovani> ahayzen, to the machine
<ahayzen> rpadovani, ok cool thanks :)
<ahayzen> davmor2, hehe yeah never! lol
<ahayzen> ok so the 15.04 chroot with the bacon2d arm package works \o/
<beuno> dholbach, have you set "dholbach" as your namespace?
<dholbach> beuno, yep
<beuno> dholbach, can you upload the package somewhere for me to inspect?
<dholbach> beuno, I was able to upload it with com.ubuntu.developer.dholbach.randomcats now
<beuno> dholbach, hm, ok. I'll look into it
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: not sure if you have time today, but there's still: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430735/+merge/252910
<dpm> dholbach, I was planning on reviewing it, but I've been tied up with other things this morning, and I think I'll continue to be for the rest of the day. I'll need to do it in more detail, but I can add a few comments for now
<dholbach> ok
<ogra_> bzoltan_, i have an app that switches the page header state, it is based on the 14.04-dev1 framework, using it on the vivid image all is fine, using it on rtm the header state never properly switches back to default (fragments of the text input field for the search state are left around for example)
<ogra_> i wonder if it is worth filing a bug in the light that rtm will become vivid anyway
<ahayzen> ogra_, sounds a bit like bug 1341814
<ubot5> bug 1341814 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu RTM) "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341814
<nik90> ogra_: it was fixed in vivid, but not backported to rtm :/ .. .there is a workaround that I used in podbird
<nik90> ogra_: add http://paste.ubuntu.com/10609646/ to every page that you use the page headers contents
<ahayzen> yup thats what we do in music as well :)
<balloons> dholbach, I see dpm helped out, but I'll give it a test also
<dholbach> thanks balloons
<dholbach> dpm, regarding ".link-cta-ubuntu"...
<dholbach> dpm, is that also the tag you want us to use?
<dholbach> if we want to use the attr-list extension, we'll have to type that
<dholbach> (which works for me)
<dpm> dholbach, it's just the name of the class that will be used when the html markup
<dpm> is generated
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> dholbach, what do you mean by tag?
<dholbach> so we use {: .link-cta-ubuntu } in the markdown, ok?
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> ok
<t1mp> ogra_, ahayzen, nik90, bzoltan_: yes, seems like it was fixed but not backported to rtm
<ogra_> yeah, that is what it looks like
<ogra_> i guess it isnt worth a bug given we'll switch over within the next weeks
<t1mp> ogra_: perhaps you can leave a comment on the bug report saying that it is not fixed in rtm, just to have it reported
<t1mp> I'll add it
<ogra_> thx
<Diogo_> Hi
<balloons> hello Diogo_
<dobey> mardy: is there documentation for the OAuthMain component somewhere? in particular the completeCreation() method and the reply argument it gets?
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430735/+merge/252910 does not include the !!I implementation, but dpm and I just decided we won't need it for 0.1 in the store tomorrow yet
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: I created a 0.1 milestone - feel free to assign bugs to it
<balloons> woot! sorry dholbach surprise autopilot issue this morning
<dholbach> let's land the MPs we have now
<dholbach> and then review and check what still needs to be done to get the app in the store
<dholbach> balloons, fixed
<dholbach> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1429896 is going to be quite a bit of work
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429896 in Ubuntu Help App "edit-here directory shouldn't contain build files" [Medium,Triaged]
<dholbach> I'd prefer if we can make this 0.2
<dholbach> wherever you change parts and imports something else is going to explode :)
<dholbach> it'd also help if we had a directory tree in our mind which we agree on
<dholbach> ... a future directory tree ...
<balloons> dholbach, sure..
<balloons> I had to try!
<balloons> :-)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> propose a directory tree structure in the bug and I'll start working on it once we have the first cut in the store
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews - thank you :)
<dholbach> does https://launchpad.net/help-app/+milestone/0.1 look good to you?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: hi. do you know how to enable code coverage for Qt unit tests  ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, yes. eating atm. will come back to you in a bit
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: no problem
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, cmake, I assume
<nerochiaro> yes
<nerochiaro> at the moment just qmltestrunner, but later i will write some c++ tests too
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, we can't really have coverage of qml code
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, all you'd get is coverage of the loaded c++ plugins
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: that's fine
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, you need this cmake module: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/cmake/modules/EnableCoverageReport.cmake
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, it has some dependencies on other modules too, you'll find all in here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/files/head:/cmake/modules/
<dobey> isn't that packaged up in a general package now?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, Findgcov, Findlcov and IIRC ParseArguments
<mzanetti> dobey, I'm not aware of one, but could be, yes
<mzanetti> if you know of one, let me know
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, anyhow, you need those modules, if you find a package to depend on, even better, otherwise you need to copy them
<dobey> alesage: ^^ the gcov cmake bits are available in a central deb package now right, so one can just include them from the system dirs?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, then add a block like this to your main CMakeLists.txt: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L25
<dobey> mzanetti: i thought they were, as i remember complaining to alesage about having them copied across all the projects, when he proposed adding them to the click scope :)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ok, i will try this tomorrow and let you know if it works
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, then you compile with cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, see you tomorrow then
<alesage> dobey, mzanetti there exists a cmake-extras package with some of these bits, yes, but go with mzanetti's advice :)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: thanks, and have a good evening
<alesage> (as the implementation in cmake-extras is slightly different, needs some testing)
<dobey> alesage: different how?
<alesage> dobey, /me is straining to remember, will have to look into--slightly different invocation at least
<dobey> ok
<dobey> would be nice to move everything over to a centralized setup for that
 * alesage should probably write an e-mail about this thanks for the push dobey
<dobey> does anyone know how to generate an oauth signature for a url, from within qml (specifically, within kthe account plug-in qml for the account being created)?
<dobey> i guess not :-/
<kenvandine> dobey, i don't know
<dobey> kenvandine: i've written multiple accounts plug-ins and i don't know! :)
<kenvandine> ask mardy :)
<kenvandine> that's my standard answer
<dobey> yeah i pinged mardy this morning, but no response :P
<AskUbuntu_> Dynamic object creation im QML | http://askubuntu.com/q/597613
<DS-McGuire> Is there any reason my Nexus 10 doesn't get any Ubuntu updates other than apps?
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, I presume that you have set it to only get updated to promoted images, and we are I suppose we are not often promoting images for it
<dobey> DS-McGuire: no new images have been built
<rickspencer3> if you reflash it with -devel-proposed, you will get daily updates
<dobey> DS-McGuire: you're on 14.09-proposed i presume?
<DS-McGuire> rickspencer3, I have no idea what I set it to. dobey It says I am on Ubuntu 15.04 (r1)
<DS-McGuire> Last update was 12/02/2015, that's when I flashed it.
<rickspencer3> sounds like you are on the promoted channel, since we aren't doing any real QA for the N10, you'll be waiting a while for an update
<dobey> DS-McGuire: ah, then you're on "devel" which has not been getting image promotions much
<dobey> i'm surprised we promoted that image. stable doesn't have any image for manta :)
<DS-McGuire> Ah, well thanks guys. What is best for me to do? (besides by an Ubuntu phone which I can't afford hahah)
<DS-McGuire> It is difficult to do HTML work on an old image.
<rickspencer3> DS-McGuire, reflash, but set the channel to devel-proposed
<rickspencer3> that will get you daily updates
<dobey> or just run "sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed" on the device
 * DS-McGuire grumble
<DS-McGuire> dobey, I will try that now! :D
<DS-McGuire> dobey, possible to do over ssh?
<dobey> DS-McGuire: yes, as long as your n10 is connected to wifi it should work
<dobey> DS-McGuire: you can add -vvvv to get very verbose output (otherwise it'll just sit there for a while without printing anything useful)
<DS-McGuire> dobey,  ah, that would explain why nothing came out.
<DS-McGuire> dobey, Any idea how long "running group reactor" should last?
<AskUbuntu_> UbuntuListView ListItem.Expandable example? | http://askubuntu.com/q/597672
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, I'll delete the https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430735/+merge/252910 MP
<dholbach> and break it up into small chunks - here's the first: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1430735-pt1/+merge/253164
<mcphail> Hi. I'm trying to use the Ubuntu SDK on a machine running 14.10 and a hand-rolled 3.19 kernel. When starting qt-creator, I get an error message showing the schroot command has failed and that "overlayfs" is not a supported filetype. This looks as if it has been fixed for kernels > 3.18 in Vivid. Is there any chance the changes will be backported? It prevents packages from being built
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool. Looking at the phone theme now
<dpm> mcphail, not sure we've got any kernel experts here. You might want to ask on #ubuntu-touch
<dholbach> hi mcphail, to me it looks like overlayfs is maybe not supported in your handrolled kernel? or not a module or something?
<dholbach> does it work with the normal kernel?
<mcphail> dholbach: no - overlayfs is built in but the way it is mounted changes in kernels > 3.18. It has been fixed in 15.04 but I don't want to upgrade yet until the systemd changes stabilise. A stock ubuntu kernel works but my graphics card suffers with a normal kernel
<dholbach> mcphail, vivid has 3.19 - you could try to install one of those kernel
<dholbach> systemd works absolutely fine for me
<dholbach> it was never broken for me
<dholbach> you could try booting up a live cd to check...
<mcphail> dholbach: as i said - my kernel is fine. Any kernel > 3.18 will cause the crash when running the ubuntusdk under 14.10
<mcphail> dholbach: there is a fix commited for vivid on launchapd
<dholbach> I'm sorry - I never ran into that issue. Neither on utopic nor on vivid.
<dholbach> It looks to me like the kernel you're using and whatever does the mounting is incompatible or not adjusted to work with each other and I don't know how to fix it.
<mcphail> dholbach: i'll try to find the commit in launchpad which explains it better
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> dpm, if you could have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/help-app/trunk/+activereviews that'd be great :)
<dholbach> dpm, you'd also get the newest markup and everything
<mcphail> dholbach: the fix is in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1398523 . Utopic uses 1.6.10-1 but the fixed version is 1.6.10-1ubuntu1 in vivid. There is a milestone for "utopic-updates" but I don't know if that means it is actually going to be backported
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398523 in schroot (Ubuntu Utopic) "schroot overlayfs v1 workdir support" [Low,Triaged]
<dpm> dholbach, sure, let me finish the phone styling and then I'll have a look
<dholbach> mcphail, you're on utopic?
<mcphail> dholbach: yes
<mcphail> dholbach: don't know if I should just download and install the vivid .deb
<dholbach> mcphail, I just uploaded a backport to https://launchpad.net/~dholbach/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dholbach> it should be available there in a few minutes
<dholbach> hope that helps
<mcphail> dholbach: brilliant. I won't be at the machine until this evening but that is fantastic. Cheers!
<dholbach> mcphail, no worries
<dholbach> mcphail, actually the build should be done very quickly
 * mcphail has fingers crossed he can start using that machine to develop
<dholbach> good luck - the builds are now finished
<mcphail> Good. It has been driving me mental. It is the machine I use when working away from home (when I actually have spare time to sit down and code in the evenings)
<dholbach> dpm, I'm running a few errands now... I'll look into the merge proposals later on again and fix whatever you find broken :)
<dpm> ok, thanks dholbach
<Orphis> Silly question. Is trusty-updates a superset of trusty-security?
<Orphis> Is there any documentation explaining what goes in what repository and how things are updated for LTS releases?
<bzoltan_> dholbach: mcphail: I have just read your discussion, thanks dholbach for the fix.
<zzarr> hello! I run Ubuntu 14.10 and have the repository version of the ubuntu-sdk package, I get the following problem, this to lines don't work "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1" and "import Ubuntu.Web 0.2"
<zzarr> the message I get is "QML module does not contain information about components contained in plugins..."
<zzarr> My computer have a x86_64 CPU architecture
<zzarr> I can't get the webcam to work in my app, that's another problem I have, the led goes on but nothing more (I copy pasted the example in the tutorial)
<mardy> dobey: hi! About your question on how to generate the signature, I'm not aware of any QML helpers
<zzarr> hello I got the webcam to work, I had put one element in the wrong place
<nerochiaro> gcov
<nerochiaro> whoops
<dholbach> dpm, ok... so I'll just continue like that, I'll do some more testing and see what else needs fixing
<dholbach> dpm, is https://launchpad.net/help-app/+milestone/0.1 what you also feel needs fixing for our first release?
<zzarr> can anyone tell me what "Invalid property assignment: unknown enumeration" mean?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi :)
<mzanetti> hi mivoligo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: seen that new bug?
<mzanetti> yes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I would rather avoid adding more menus
<mivoligo> mzanetti: as it is the problem with positions of the two options, I'd just make the space between them bigger
<mzanetti> mhm.. maybe
<mzanetti> not sure if things fit on the screen still then
<mivoligo> on the computer it looks like it would be fine, not sure on the phone
<mzanetti> I think we're rather stuffed already
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can you do screenshot?
<dholbach> balloons, are you up already?
<dholbach> balloons, I could need some help with code review
 * mzanetti needs a pastebin app for the phone
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i followed your instructions from yesterday, and can get the whole thing to build with -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage but I am unsure what to do next to actually run the tests in the right way
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, just run them somehow
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: and that should generate a dir with coverage reports ? I can't find it. i ran them with qmltestrunnner
<mzanetti> it should create some files, yes
<mzanetti> not really a separate dir
<mzanetti> can't remember what the files are called
<mzanetti> find . | grep cov
<mzanetti> just a guess
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i am running the tests from the source dir, and bzr st notices no new files
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, delete the entire build directory before calling cmake with -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage
<zzarr> this to lines don't work "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1" and "import Ubuntu.Web 0.2", I get the error "QML module does not contain information about components contained in plugins..."
<zzarr> anyone having any thought?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: bzr clean-tree --ignored --unknown ; cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage ; make ; qmltestrunner [...]  but still no reports
<dobey> mardy: so online-accounts provides no way to create a signature?
<zzarr> no ideas?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, please push a branch and send over the link
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: lp:~phablet-team/+junk/halide-filters-tests
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: if you are trying to build it you need additional things. or are you just looking at the code ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, yeah, wanted to build
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: you need to install halide-lang from ppa:fboucault/vips
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: and i run the tests with qmltestrunner -input backend/tests/unit/test.qml -import backend (from the checkout dir)
<balloons> dholbach, yes, I didn't check the mp to see your replies yet, let me do that
<dholbach> balloons, I broke the big one up into small ones
<dholbach> let me know if there's anything I can explain or change
<dholbach> so we can get this all in and uploaded
<dholbach> a bit less important, but there's also https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1429896 you can comment on, if you like
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429896 in Ubuntu Help App "edit-here directory shouldn't contain build files" [Medium,Incomplete]
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, fails to load here
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: fails to load ?
<zsombi> dholbach: dpm: so, the very first one is out: http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/blog/
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, undefined symbol: _ZN6Halide8Internal8ExprNodeINS0_9BroadcastEE10_type_infoE)
<mzanetti> when loading the plugin
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615431/
<dholbach> zsombi, nice work!
<dholbach> dpm, ^ do we have to use a certain tag to let it show up on planet?
<dpm> zsombi, cool!
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: that's strange. you installed the package from the ppa, right ? Kaleo, and ideas on mzanetti problem running the filters app above ?
<dpm> dholbach, planet-ubuntu, I think
<dpm> it should be on the previous entries
<zzarr> how do I make an movement animation? I tried a "PropertyAnimation" on the "top" property of the object I want to animate, but I get the error "top" is read-only
<dholbach> dpm, yep, planet-ubuntu
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, yeah, I installed it...
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i am not sure what's wrong. let's see if Kaleo can help
<dholbach> dpm, ok, I documented it in the editors guide
<dholbach> zsombi, can you add the tag 'planet-ubuntu' too?
<zzarr> ahh, I think I found it, a PathAnimation
<mardy> dobey: nope
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, anyhow, if I put a "message()" into the cmakelists into the coverage block, it never is executed
<mardy> alex_abreu: the code you wrote for uploading to twitter, how does it generate the OAuth signature? From C++ or QML?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: so basically the CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE is never picked up ?
<balloons> dholbach, I can't find the old MP, so I'm wondering about my question. Can we assume the default is text and not have to use !!T for everything?
<dobey> mardy: that's a bit prohibitive to getting user details in the plug-in :-/
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, yeah
<dholbach> balloons, I replied to that question: how can Markdown know what a Q&A block is and what another block is?
<zsombi> dholbach: done
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, this line is missing: string(TOLOWER "${CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE}" cmake_build_type_lower) # Build types should always be lowercase but sometimes they are not.
<dholbach> like... what's a heading, what's an ordinary piece of text, what's a question/answer block
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: a cmake bug ?
<dholbach> I don't know how to do that
<dholbach> zsombi, thanks - good work!
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, no... the if() uses cmake_build_type_lower, but that isn't set...
<zsombi> dholbach: ;)
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, you could also change the if to use "CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE" (which would fail if one uses "COVERAGE" instead of "coverage" though)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: I see. it seems to work now
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, so it does generate some files now?
<balloons> dholbach, presumably you would parse them expecting a certain q and a format, everything has to be the same. Unless you found a tag inside the block you assume text. Clearly not something easily done, but I hate to see those tags in the text
<alex_abreu> mardy, javascript ...
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: well, only ./coverage-xml.cmake
<balloons> I didn't look in detail yet how you are parsing
<alex_abreu> mardy, and a bit of c++ for the hmac part obviously
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, right. now you can run "make coverage" to generate some jenkins-readable xml files
<dholbach> balloons, it's markdown doing the parsing, and it's an extension on top of that, looking for the tags we defined
<alex_abreu> mardy, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webapps-core/twitter-share/view/head:/webapp-twitter/unity-webapps-twitter/share.user.js
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, or "make coverage-html"
<dholbach> balloons, maybe you can take a look at the markdown files we're shipping and dream up something that will allow us to do that?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615497/
<dholbach> balloons, I'm happy if we find a cleaner alternative
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: this is after running the tests with qmlrunner
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, worked for me :/
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615501/
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, and: http://i.imgur.com/uXEdnor.png
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<balloons> dholbach, right right. Obviously what is possible vs easily done
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, seems all fine here: http://i.imgur.com/cRRs1DP.png
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i will try that again in a few minutes. thanks for the help so far :)
<balloons> dholbach, and this is all in support of https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1430735 yes>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430735 in Ubuntu Help App "Allow richer styling of questions/answers" [High,In progress]
<dholbach> balloons, yes
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, ah right... I did change something: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615519/
<dholbach> balloons, just branch the last one, run 'make web' and check out what the output of settings.en-us.html for example looks like
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, iirc you need to set the CXFLAGS before defining your targets
<balloons> settings has the animated gif in it
<dholbach> balloons, yes - it's not quite the way dpm wanted it yet (pending 1432710)
<dholbach> but we're slowly iterating
<nik90> zsombi: yay
<nik90> zsombi: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/17/creating-theme-your-application/
<dholbach> balloons, so yeah... I'm not quite sure what to do now - if we want to get 0.1 into the store today, we need the MPs landed soon, or somebody has to figure out how I shall change the code to improve ease of use for contributors
<dpm> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/help-app/phone-theme-fixes/+merge/253209
<dpm> just the basics. I think navigation will be a bit of a challenge for the phone theme :/
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll take a look
<dholbach> dpm, did you check if this works with the new markup as well? like the stuff we introduce with !!T or !!I?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: to be clear, I'm only thinking about making more space between first two options.
<dpm> dholbach, it shouldn't affect it, but I can test it, yes
<mzanetti> mivoligo, really... I guess there's enough spacing... Mr. Javacookies will hit the wrong button with more spacing too
<mivoligo> :D
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<mzanetti> mivoligo, oh well... maybe...
<dholbach> dpm, nice work!
<dholbach> dpm, would you say that'd resolve bug 1432699?
<ubot5> bug 1432699 in Ubuntu Help App "Specify bare essentials, ie padding, h3, h1, ul/li, etc for phone theme" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432699
<mzanetti> mivoligo, http://i.imgur.com/Uy7rEh4.png
<dpm> dholbach, ah, yes, I hadn't noticed we had a bug that was specific for that
<dholbach> dpm, it looks like for the new branch placement of images is a bit off
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yeah, we can move it up a bit
<dholbach> dpm, with lp:~dholbach/help-app/1430735-pt5 that's in app/www/settings.de.html
<dpm> dholbach, on the web theme? I hadn't changed the style for the images in there
<dholbach> dpm, no, not in the web theme
<nik90> zsombi, t1mp: I noticed in the QtC SDK docs, that the palette values are missing..the ones like Theme.palette.foregroundText etc... This is however present in the online docs -> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Themes.PaletteValues/
<nik90> zsombi, t1mp: Is that intentional?
<dholbach> dpm, I responded to the MP - if you want, we can land it as-is and just open another bug report for the image
<dholbach> it's a huge improvement as it is
<zsombi> nik90: no idea why those are missing from teh QCH file
<nik90> zsombi: np, I will report it as a bug
<nik90> zsombi, kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1433121
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433121 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "SDK docs missing palette values" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: can we have a call about how we want to proceed with the 0.1 release? I feel like I have no idea what's coming up next and what I should do........................
<balloons> dholbach, I'm happy to go with the the mp's you have now. I'd rather not wait on making it better atm
<dpm> dholbach, happy to jump on the phone, but perhaps in ~30?
<dholbach> dpm, wfm
<dholbach> balloons, I'm happy for us to look for a better solution
<dholbach> balloons, but right now I think we want to get 0.1 out and I don't know what a better solution could look like
<balloons> dholbach, right and I agree
<dholbach> ok, thanks :)
<dholbach> I'll file a bug so we don't forget
<dholbach> dpm, ok, let's chat at 16:30 our time
<balloons> I want to get the app out there, so I guess I can just approve the mp's you have then
<dpm> balloons, oh, is the Q&A starting now or in 1h for you?
<balloons> now
<dpm> then I'll have to move the meeting
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> balloons, thanks for your help - I filed bug 1433136
<ubot5> bug 1433136 in Ubuntu Help App "Simplify markup, so we don't have to indicate every Q&A pair with !!T or !!I" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433136
<dholbach> dpm, let me know how to proceed with your MP
<dholbach> dpm, I found a bug in some of the link rewriting - I'll work on that until our call - I hope by the time we can review things together and give it the thumbs up :)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: got it to work following your last advice. thanks
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, cool
<ogra_> hmm, who pushed the webdm client to the phone store ...
<ogra_> that cant work
<ogra_> (would require working avahi on the phone, which we do not ship)
<dpm> dholbach, I tried to reproduce what you were mentioning in the MP - I merged trunk, but now I get these errors when trying to 'make html' -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10615941/
<dholbach> dpm, what's the contents of ./edit-here/ in your case?
<dpm> dholbach, let me have a look, but I'm getting the same with a fresh checkout from lp:help-app
<dpm> dholbach, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10615957/
<dpm> from a checkout from lp:help app
<dholbach> dpm, can you run in edit-here: ./generate-translations && pelican content -o ../app/www -s pelicanconf.py -D
<dpm> dholbach, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10615968/
<dholbach> dpm, it's bizarre - I'm beginning to wonder if it's a utopic vs vivid thing?
<dpm> ah, yeah, I'm in utopic
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615978/
<dholbach> ^ that's what it looks like for me
<dpm> much better, yes :)
<dholbach> dpm, I'll set up a utopic chroot to check out if that's where the problem is coming from
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> dpm, yep, that's the issue
<dholbach> :-(((((((((((((((((((8
<dholbach> I'll see what I can do
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, hum........... Could not convert "content/pages/security.md" into Markdown.
<dholbach> that's already an issue some time earlier
<dholbach> dpm, I guess "./generate-pot" fails too?
<dholbach> <dholbach> dpm, it appears like the extension importer of markdown is a bit picky in its older inception
<dholbach>  yep, that's the problem
<dholbach>  if I move it to edit-here/local/ and change the configuration to list the extension as local.q-and-a it works
<dholbach>  that might actually make the case for solving bug 1429896 for 0.1
<dholbach>  the local.q-and-a workaround works in vivid too
<ubot5> bug 1429896 in Ubuntu Help App "edit-here directory shouldn't contain build files" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429896
<dpm> dholbach, great
<dholbach> dpm, I don't know... shall I propose this dirty hack (move the extension into a separate directory) or do the big cleanup (1429896)?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah. Altough, is it really a hack? I thought that it made sense from what you're explaining
<dpm> dholbach, balloons, let's discuss it in the call in a minute
<dholbach> dpm, the new python3-markdown seems to be happy to look in "." for an extension
<dholbach> the older one doesn't
<dholbach> sure
<zsombi> dpm: is it OK if I post the app theming blogpost link to G+ Ubuntu App Developers?
<dpm> zsombi, you're rocking it, of course!
<zsombi> dpm: to the discussions I guess...
<zsombi> dpm: there it went :)
<zsombi> more to come!
 * balloons hugs dholbach 
<dpm> rock on
<balloons> sorry for not helping so much yesterday, we found an autopilot critical bug..it's broken on vivid desktop
<dholbach> don't worry balloons
 * dholbach hugs balloons and dpm
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433171/+merge/253240
<t1mp> dpm: shouldn't posts on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/blog/ show up on planet.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> t1mp, you need to add the tag "planet-ubuntu"
<t1mp> dholbach: ah, thanks :)
<t1mp> zsombi: ^
<t1mp> zsombi: tag it :)
<AskUbuntu_> How to correctly set up a local branch of ubuntu projects | http://askubuntu.com/q/597965
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/disable-.link-cta-ubuntu-for-now/+merge/253241
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: if you could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews that'd be great
<dholbach> in that case I could just land everything, build a click, mail the guys and call it a day
<dpm> dholbach, on it
<dholbach> yoohoo
<dpm> dholbach, reviewed and approved
<dholbach> thanks a lot dpm
<dpm> well, thank _you_
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews → empty!
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/help-app/+milestone/0.1 → almost empty :)
<popey> \o/
<dpm> yay
<zsombi> t1mp: it is tagged, dude
<t1mp> zsombi: why don't I see it on http://planet.ubuntu.com/ ?
<zsombi> t1mp: you hold it wrong, as usual :D
<zsombi> t1mp: you can see that the planet-ubuntu tag is added to the post, right?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, I see it
<t1mp> dholbach escaped, so I cannot ask him now
<t1mp> dpm, mhall119 ^ any ideas why  https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/17/creating-theme-your-application/ does not show up on planet ubuntu?
<dpm> t1mp, not sure, it often takes a while for some reason
<zsombi> t1mp: when I'm trying to log in to p-u-c, I get internal server error
<randy_O> I've got a QUESTION: I'm doing up the translation template for Delivery Tracker, is it good programming practice to also translate what Im logging to the console?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-18
<kurt_> hello I am trying to write a program in python takes html and puts it into csv to be sorted, currently I haver to run two programs (mine) then html2csv.py that I downloaded. can I make my program call or run html2csv.py?
<kurt_> or would I have to add the code or html2csv into my code?
<dholbach> good morning
<kurt_> morning
<kurt_> do you mess with python much?
<dpm> morning dholbach, I've got a treat for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/help-app/phone-navigation/+merge/253315 :)
<dholbach> nice, I'm looking forward to it :)
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dpm> hey davidcalle :)
<dpm> morning t1mp
<dpm> t1mp, a question: what's the maximum number of tabs that can be shown in the new header?
<dpm> (which is not actually that new anymore :)
<dholbach> dpm, hum
<dholbach> dpm, I'm not sure I understand how the UI is supposed to work
<dholbach> dpm, phone and web look the same
<dholbach> and I see no content
<dholbach> I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong
<dpm> dholbach, are you loading app/www/index.html?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> or web/index.html
<dpm> I didn't modify web/
<dholbach> it looks just the same
<dpm> dholbach, what did you run, 'make html'?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> and 'make web' the second time
<dholbach> both pages look the same, I see the hamburger icon, no content and the navigation doesn't work
<dpm> make web should not be needed, but make html should build the phone theme
<dpm> let me try with a clean checkout just in case
<dholbach> ok cool
<t1mp> dpm: hi
<t1mp> dpm: the number of tabs is not restricted, but at some point they won't fit in the dropdown any more when you tap the tabs button
<t1mp> dpm: ^that's a bug. We need to make the dropdown scrollable
<dpm> t1mp, ok, thanks, good to know. It seems the HTML5 toolkit does limit the number of tabs to 5, which is a bit of a pain when you've got 8 (which would fit on the screen). I was just trying to compare the behaviour with the QML one
<t1mp> dpm: 8 is a lot though. An alternative could be to have a home page that lists all the pages and use a PageStack to navigate
<dpm> t1mp, indeed, but we were trying to keep the markup simple for the first release. I'm still not sure how to do navigation properly with the html5 toolkit, other than having tabs
<dpm> dholbach, hm, it worked for me on a fresh checkout on utopic. Here's what I did: 1) checked out the branch 2) Ran 'make html' 3) Opened the app help.ubuntuhtmlproject file with the SDK 4) Chose a desktop kit when prompted 5) Hit the Play button on Qt Creator to start the app on the desktop
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> ok, I'll start the SDK then
<dpm> I'm wondering if it's an issue with utopic vs vivid again
<dpm> the index.html file should definitely be the new one
<dholbach> right, index.html was updated
<dpm> dholbach, another option is to cd to the www directory and run ubuntu-html5-app-launcher
<dpm> that might be quicker
<dholbach> ok, that works now
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> but a few things are broken
<dholbach> 1) there's a <br /> missing after "Take me to the FAQ"
<dholbach> 2) if I click on "Take me to the FAQ", I get taken to that page, but the theme is gone
<dholbach> 3) the link to "Get in touch" doesn't work
<dholbach> 4) the SDK lists all .html pages (even the translated ones) - shouldn't it list the .md files?
<dholbach> let me  change to a German desktop to see how that works
<dholbach> restarting my session, brb
<dpm> dholbach, yeah 2) and 3) are the same issue I was mentioning in the description: I'm not sure how to load internal links to make them jump to the corresponding tab. I'm actually thinking of removing those 2 links from the front page for the phone theme
<dpm> 1) will be addressed indirectly if we remove the two links
<dpm> 4) Good point too. Let me see if I can add other filters to the project file
<dpm> zbenjamin, morning. Do you know any documentation that explains the syntax of .qmlproject files?
<dpm> zbenjamin, I'm trying to show index.md files on a project, but I'd like to filter out their translated versions: e.g. index.fr.md, index.de.md
<dholbach> dpm, how can I get it to show up in German now?
<dholbach> with the SDK method
<dpm> dholbach, it should detect your language and show you the german pages already. I'm logging the detected language in the console, but I've not yet figured out how to show the console messages on the sdk
<dholbach> dpm, it looks like just loading the page in the browser doesn't work anymore
<dholbach> dpm, up until now we used to copy the small index.html (with the language selection) into ./web as well, after the 'web' build
<dholbach> that obviously won't work anymore
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, it's because we're using ajax to load local pages. The app can either be loaded from the SDK or from a server. daker showed me yesterday how to do this: running python -m SimpleHTTPServer in the www folder, and then pointing the browser to localhost:8000 - that works well, but IIRC I had to adjust the path to the css and js files from index.html to point to theme/ as it didn't seem to work with the /usr/share paths
<dholbach> hum... ok
<dpm> dholbach, ah, I hadn't realized that for the web theme. But in any case, the server would serve the index.$LANG.html file directly
<dholbach> right
<dpm> dholbach, I've disabled links in that branch for now. I think moving forward we might need to look at a) how to open external links b) how to open internal links and related to that see if a PageStack is better suited for navigation instead of Tabs
<dpm> by "disabled links" I mean nothing will happen when you tap on them
<dpm> and on the front page they are not shown
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> dpm, do you know why opening index.html in either firefox or chromium doesn't work?
<dpm> dholbach, we're using ajax to load each individual page and insert it into index.html. That's done via an XMLHttpRequest and on FFx and chromium that gives a cross-domain request error, which fails to load the page. I'm not an expert in web, so I'm not sure if there is a workaround. daker suggested to serve the index.html via a local server or use the html5 app launcher
<dpm> dholbach, you can see the exact error if you open the JS console on FFx or chromium
<dholbach> ok, I see
<dholbach> in that case we're going to have to update our docs a bit
<dpm> it would certainly make development easier. The sdk works well, but it's a bit of a pain not to be able to see the console.log() output
<dholbach> and maybe add something like "./launch-phone-app" or something
<dholbach> so people who don't use the SDK can easily start the app too
<dholbach> yes, it'd also give us all the tools to identify/fix js/css
<dpm> I added some notes to the hacking doc, but that sounds like a good idea
<dholbach> identify issues
<dpm> or even perhaps a 'make run-app' target?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> I'll have to change my workflow somewhat
<dholbach> I'll propose a branch to merge into yours
<dpm> it shouldn't change the workflow for web, but yes, for phone we'll have to think of something that makes development easier
<dpm> dholbach, also knowing that we can (relatively) easily modify the markup with JavaScript, I'm thinking that this is something that we could use to style the images as we want as an alternative to !!I
<dholbach> ok...
<dholbach> I'm not sure how to exactly do that
<dpm> I can give it a go, but it's something we can try after v0.1
<dpm> for this release I tried this as I had more thoughts about the fact that we couldn't navigate between pages on the phone
<dholbach> how about the external links
<dholbach> do we know why they can't be launched?
<dpm> no idea how to open them yet :/ Ideally, we'd launch the browser as QML apps do, but I don't know how to do it from an html5 app
<dholbach> maybe it just works on the device?
<dpm> it didn't yesterday, but I did't spend much time on it. Let me try again. On the desktop, it loads the link inside the app, but there is no way to then go back to the app
<dpm> oh yeah, so same behaviour on the phone: On the apps tab, the youtube video link is opened inside the app, but there is then no way to go back to the app
<dholbach> internal links also don't work it seems
<dholbach> does the TOC work for you?
<dpm> I removed the TOC from the phone theme, as it wasn't very app-like
<dpm> but left it for the web theme, where it's very useful
<dpm> also bug 1433525
<ubot5> bug 1433525 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "[html5 container] should provide a way to open links in the browser" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433525
<dpm> but I guess I could bring back the TOC for the phone if it turns out to be useful there. I've been testing the app more and more with a real device to see what works and what doesn't
<dpm> surprisingly the animated gif works quite well on the phone. I thought that'd be something more for the web version
<dpm> images are automatically resized to fit the phone
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/help.phone-navigation-fixes/+merge/253329
<dpm> dholbach, cool. Merged it already. I left a comment on the MP
<dholbach> dpm, I'm not sure I understand....
<dholbach> dpm, I run 'make launch', the app opens, I play around with it, close it, then back on the terminal I just press 'enter' do get rid of messages which came up, and I'm done
<dholbach> the app is opened with '&' at the end
<dholbach> not sure... do you suggest I should drop the '&'?
<dpm> dholbach, oh, I see. No, it's fine.
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> dpm, did we file all the issues we talked about earlier as bugs?
<dpm> I don't think so, no. Trying to debug a couple on #ubuntu-webapps now
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> because I'm happy for us to merge your branch now
<dholbach> I just thought it'd be good to file all the bugs now and then see what we need to do next
<dholbach> dpm, ^ what do you think?
<dpm> dholbach, that sounds good. So to recap:
<dpm> - Need a way to open external links (blocked on bug 1433525)
<ubot5> bug 1433525 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "[html5 container] should provide a way to open links in the browser" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433525
<dholbach> I'll open a help-app task on that bug
<dpm> - Need a way to open internal links (which perhaps means we need other type of navigation, e.g. PageStack)
<dpm> - Only 5 tabs are shown (discussing now on #ubuntu-webapps)
<dpm> - The title of the first tab is not updated on launching the app
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: quick question about that code coverage stuff we discussed yesterday: when i change something in the tests, and re-run the coverage-html target, it does not seem to pick up the new results. do i manually need to delete the old ones before ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro, at least you gotta re-run the test, but I remember there was something odd... I mostly wipe the build dir before creating a coverage report.
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: if i rerun the test it will not update the coverage report. I guess I'll just wipe it as part of the coverage target
<mzanetti> yeah, that could work I guess
<dholbach> dpm, I filed a number of bugs, tagged them - feel free to adjust milestones/importance
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, shall I merge and push your branch?
<dpm> dholbach, that'd be cool, thanks!
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> dpm, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1433228 fixed now?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433228 in Ubuntu Help App "Fix placement of images with phone theme" [Medium,In progress]
<dholbach> and with the other bugs filed is https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1433170 also now fine to be closed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433170 in Ubuntu Help App "Add navigation for the phone theme" [Critical,In progress]
<dpm> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> dpm, https://launchpad.net/help-app/+milestone/0.1 - we're done :)
<dpm> party time!!!
<dholbach> all right - I'm going out for lunch now
<dholbach> and will do some more testing when I'm back
<dpm> awesome
<dholbach> dpm, if I use "make launch", I get debug messages:
<dholbach> qml: [JS] (file:///home/daniel/dev/apps/help/app/www/index.html:87) Language: en-US
<dholbach> qml: [JS] (:0) Synchronous XMLHttpRequest on the main thread is deprecated because of its detrimental effects to the end user's experience. For more help, check http://xhr.spec.whatwg.org/.
<dholbach> qml: [JS] (file:///home/daniel/dev/apps/help/app/www/index.html:94) No translations for en-US available. Fall back to en-us.
<dholbach> looks like I don't get 'de'?
<dholbach> popey, I'll merge dpm's branch in a bit
<popey> ok
<dpm> dholbach, it seems your language is not detected properly
<dholbach> dpm, does it work for you?
<dpm> it thinks your browser is set to en-US, and then it defaults to our en-us code
<dholbach> dpm, but that's with ubuntu-html5-app-launcher
<dpm> dholbach, for me it detects the language properly as 'ca'
<dholbach> bizarre
<dpm> dholbach, ah, wait, right, I was testing this with chromium yesterday
<dholbach> the only bit where I have 'en' set, is
<dholbach> declare -x LANGUAGE="de_DE:en_GB:en"
<dholbach> and there it's even after de_DE
<dpm> dholbach, I think dbarth__ mentioned that the web container should set navigator.language correctly, so perhaps this means it doesn't?
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> dbarth__, ^ do you know?
<dpm> dholbach, I just asked on #ubuntu-webapps
<dholbach> dpm, merged
<dpm> \o/
<karni> dpm: what can I do to see other translation languages in lp on a project? I only see my native language on libqtelegram currently.
<dpm> hi karni, there's a "View all languages" link to the right of the page, near the bottom, IIRC
<karni> dpm: ah! indeed, thank you :)
<dpm> np
<dbarth__> dholbach, dpm: this is a bug common to oxide and browser / container indeed
<dbarth__> we do set the accept-language parameter correctly, ie for code running on servers queried by our webviews
<dbarth__> but for JS code running locally, we don't; this is a bug
<alex-abreu> indeed
<dholbach> dbarth__, do you know if https://code.launchpad.net/~zaspire/oxide/navigator-language/+merge/253314 is targetted for vivid and rtm?
<dbarth__> referenced by https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1433472
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433472 in Ubuntu Help App "navigator.language does not work" [High,Triaged]
<dbarth__> it should eventually, as part of the oxide updates
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dbarth__> the question is whether this is a 1.5.x update (generally those are security updates only) or a 1.6 release (in ~1 week for the first one of this series)
<alex-abreu> should at least be a 1.6
<dholbach> I see the issue with 1.5.5
<dpm> alex-abreu, dbarth__, is there a workaround we can use to load the translations for the help app in the meantime?
<dpm> i.e. any other way to get hold of a locale from within an app?
<dbarth__> without a patch to either oxide or the container, we can't really
<dpm> argh
<dbarth__> we don't have access to the accept-language setting at this level
<dbarth__> but in the meantime you can provide a manual language selection maybe (drop-down list)
<dpm> that's very 90s :)
<dbarth__> which would still be useful, as users may want different languages
<dbarth__> yeah, a bit 90s, admitedly
<dpm> linux is not about choice, etc :)
<dbarth__> well, you asked about solutions
<dobey> linux isn't about translations either :)
<dbarth__> i'm giving you the 90s version, while we work on the more modern one
<dpm> thanks dbarth__ :)
<dobey> GPU doesn't care what language you speak :P
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> dpm, here's something to enjoy your 90s with: http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_400/MI0001/394/MI0001394424.jpg?partner=allrovi.com
<dbarth__> dpm: alex-abreu is thinking about another magic trick, but as a stop gap measure, i still suggest the list
<dpm> dholbach, wasn't expecting anything less from you :)
<dobey> that is barely the 90s
<dpm> thanks dbarth__
<dobey> that picture might even be from the 80s :P
<dholbach> yeah, maybe :)
<dholbach> dpm, I was looking at the app a bit more - do we all feel it's good enough for now?
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu touch HTML 5 how to create complex headers? | http://askubuntu.com/q/598309
<dpm> dholbach, I think it's awesome :)
<dholbach> dpm, do the values in the app description all make sense?
<dholbach> like in manifest.json etc
<dholbach> dpm, I don' have the keys to uploading it into the store as a core app
<dpm> dholbach, there are more things we can do to make it more usable, but I'd say let's leave it for v0.2
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> let's go then :)
<dpm> dholbach, I can give you the credentials, just a sec
<dholbach> I never wanted to. :)
<dholbach> but sure :)
<dholbach> while you get me set up, I'll test the app some more
<dholbach> dpm, on the phone and locally, I get "None" as the app title
<dpm> dholbach, what do you mean by app title? Where do you expect to see it?
<dholbach> next to the hamburger icon
<dholbach> when it is launched
<dholbach> inside the ubuntu-html5-app-launcher window
<dpm> dholbach, I don't see any hamburgers, are you sure you had lunch today? :)
<dholbach> hum... all the links are now called 'None'
<dholbach> link titles
<dholbach> the nav menu icon
<dpm> ah, I see :)
<dholbach> bizarre, on a second run, it works
<dpm> dholbach, still works well for me on the phone. For the desktop I used make launch and also worked. However, I'm still on utopic and on the desktop I've got the old header
<dholbach> at least it now worked on my desktop
<dholbach> on the phone it's still all "None"
<dpm> dholbach, is this vivid on the phone? I'm testing on RTM devel-proposed
<dholbach> ok, that might be it
<dholbach> can somebody please test http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/help_0.1_all.click on a phone using rtm?
<dholbach> and let me know if the nav titles all make sense?
<ahayzen> dholbach, o/ i'm on rtm, i think they make sense ... is that at html5 app ?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> so they don't say "None" or anything? :)
<ahayzen> dholbach, the tab menu seems a bit laggy/hit miss but otherwise its ok ... let me take a screeny
<daker> laggy = qtwebkit
<dholbach> fantastic, thanks ahayzen - if they don't say "None", I'm happy :)
<ahayzen> dholbach, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMcEo3cENlUUN5UG8
<dholbach> that looks good to me :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<ahayzen> dholbach, is there any reason/logic behind the ordering?
<dholbach> dpm, ^?
<ahayzen> just 'most used' ... or how you would 'flow' through the device as a new user?
<dpm> ahayzen, you mean when we threw the dice? :)
<ahayzen> yeah
<dpm> I think we put some thought on it when we started writing the content,
<dpm> so it starts with Basic "first day" tasks
<dpm> and then UI and settings
<ahayzen> yeah it sortof makes sense :)
<dpm> but I think we stopped at that and we could do a better assessment on the next release
<dpm> and yeah, the ux is a bit laggy, but it's not too bad for what the app does, I think
<ahayzen> maybe scopes before the store...as the store is a scope lol and as it mentions use the 'Apps scope'
<dpm> good point :)
<dobey> hmm
<dpm> I wonder what is the best way to target a particular framework when _developing_ html5 apps, though
<dpm> so that we don't get the mismatch dholbach and I got
<dobey> oh you're not actually talking about the store/apps scopes
<dholbach> beuno,  hey hey
<dholbach> beuno, I have another namespace question
<beuno> dholbach, shoot
<dholbach> beuno, "The uploaded package name (help) does not use your namespace (ubuntucoredev)" - what should I do about that?
<dpm> dobey, no, we were talking about the help app, which has sections with FAQs for apps, scopes and the store
<dholbach> beuno, the idea was to upload 'help' to the store
<dobey> dpm: yeah, i just see "store scope" or "apps scope" and want to make sure it's not complaints or something :)
<kalikiana> ot: hrm vivid isn't fun lately, ever since ff things break here and there… now I can't launch any apps or commands from the dash anymore
<dholbach> beuno, or should I ping somebody else about it?
<beuno> dholbach, I don't understand
<beuno> the namespace needs to be help.ubuntucoredev
<dholbach> beuno, it's supposed to be a core app
<beuno> yeeees?
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dholbach> or does calculator actually have calculator.ubuntucoredev in its manifest?
<popey> not yet
<beuno> it'll likely be the old namespace, com.ubuntu.....calculator
<beuno> but yes
<popey> because they all predate these new name nonsense :)
<beuno> s/nonesense/allsense!
<popey> potato/potato
<dholbach> ok, so I put help.ubuntucoredev in there and we're happy?
<popey> yeah
<beuno> well, happy
<beuno> I'd be happier if I got lunch as well
<dholbach> right
<popey> lunch is overrated
 * dholbach hugs beuno
<beuno> only after you've eaten it!
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good to me
<beuno> we will improve the UX for this namespace thing
<dholbach> thanks
<karni> dpm: what would you advise if the 'TRANSLATORS' hit comment is really long (I see it can't span more than one line, right?)
<dpm> karni, you can break it as with any other comment, gettext will take that into account
<dpm> it can span multiple lines
<dpm> IIRC
<dpm> dobey, ^ ?
<karni> dpm: I *think* it's not working, but I'll double check.
<karni> or maybe because i actually grepped without context. 1 sec
<karni> dpm: yeah, works fine :) cheers!
<dpm> awesome :)
<karni> dpm: should I also wrap 'Telegram' string as translatable? I suppose there may be languages where it wouldn't be actually 'Telegram' (maybe Chinese, no idea)
<dholbach> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1433667
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433667 in Ubuntu Help App "[phone/rtm] can't scroll in navigation list" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> dpm, do you see that too?
<dpm> dholbach, this is because scrolling of headers is broken in the theme atm - daker gave me some details this morning
<dholbach> dpm, ok, so no show-stopper
<dholbach> do we have a bug against the ubuntu-html5-theme?
<dpm> I don't think so, no
<daker> dholbach: it's qtwebkit :/
<dholbach> so I target it against ubuntu-html5-theme too?
<dpm> dholbach, "the issue that ubuntu-html5-launcher is using qtwebkit for some reason which doesn't recognize -webkit-overflow-scrolling: touch;"
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<dholbach> dpm, do you have an idea for a workaround?
<dholbach> dpm, popey suggested merging apps and store
<dholbach> I think that makes sense - it's just 3 more q/a pairs
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good to me, that's inline with what ahayzen was suggesting too
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> thanks popey, thanks ahayzen
<popey> \o/
<popey> also, remove the entire section on Security - nobody cares about that ㋛
<kalikiana> t1mp: zsombi who's up for an easy review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/contentYabsY/+merge/253387
<zsombi> kalikiana: me
<kalikiana> \o/
<zsombi> kalikiana: happroved :)
<kalikiana> zsombi: thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433667/+merge/253388
<kalikiana> zsombi: I discovered a curious phenomenon, the handlers which are parented to the mainview, don't follow window rotation… they do if I change the parent… if you happy to have any ideas on why this would happen
<zsombi> kalikiana: hmm... parented explicitly, right?
<kalikiana> zsombi: in staging the parent is QuickUtils.rootItem → if I change that to just handler.main they rotate fine
<zsombi> kalikiana: right...
<zsombi> hmm
<zsombi> kalikiana: no easy way to solve this...
<zsombi> kalikiana: especially that rootItem might be anything, not only MainView...
<zsombi> kalikiana: perhaps a separate func called QuickUtils.mainView() would be good
<kalikiana> zsombi: it definitely is the mainview, this isn't a special case
<kalikiana> zsombi: what's more, it isn't the mainview that rotates - the *window* rotates
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, is it? are you digging in teh OrientationHJelper?
<zsombi> kalikiana: that is used in few apps without MainView...
<kalikiana> zsombi: the result of rootItem is clearly the mainview, again nothing special here, typical code
<zsombi> kalikiana: like camera
<kalikiana> I haven't even gotten to any exceptions yet
<zsombi> kalikiana: is the handler.main also the MainView?
<kalikiana> zsombi: no, handler.main is TextField
 * kalikiana did not name that one ;-)
<zsombi> kalikiana: yeah.. .I'm lost :D
<kalikiana> zsombi: naming aside the situation is this: the handlers parent to the mainview and that leads to them having the wrong orientation - and that's even though the window has contentOrientation, not the mainview or any other item
<kalikiana> unless there is another level here that I'm not aware of…
 * kalikiana tries something
<dholbach> balloons, the problems with the app, is that on vivid?
<dholbach> balloons, and the app installed from the store?
<popey> looks fine here
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-18-165300.png
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-18-165312.png
<balloons> dholbach, yes, on vivid it failed to load nicely
<popey> balloons: what image?
<balloons> I can restart the app.. If I launch on the bq device I can actually see the same thing for a moment before it fills in
<popey> ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed-customized-here 136
<balloons> r123 here
<dholbach> I don't know... do you think you can file a bug with more details?
<dholbach> I'll have to run in abit
<balloons> on krillin I'm on r90, 14.10.. The interface there too is different than shown. I'll file some screenshots
<dholbach> thanks a lot balloons
<balloons> I only blame myself. I installed it but never ran it last night and didn't think about it this morning
<dholbach> maybe somebody like dbarth__ or daker can help
<balloons> sorry dholbach
<dholbach> don't worry
<dholbach> it's not like it's installed by default
<dholbach> or anything
<dholbach> and we'll have to do a few releases before we're 100% happy :)
<dholbach> all right... I'm going to check mails later on again, but I have to run now
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
<daker> balloons: what's the issue ?
<popey> well, balloons your phone is out of date, surely?
<popey> daker: balloons hasn't had enough coffee, that's the issue
<daker> :)
<balloons> popey, I have no updates to apply
 * davidcalle -> back in the evening
<balloons> this is what it looks like http://imgur.com/05DVIWl
<popey> balloons: you're on the wrong channel then probably
<balloons> popey, it's interesting to note the slightly out of date version had the wrong headers as well
<balloons> that was on utopic
<daker> balloons: are you using the latest version of the app ?
<balloons> daker, I am
<balloons> but popey is probably correct in that it's an image thing.
<popey> could be a language thing
<daker> yes
<popey> mine is obviously en_GB
<daker> i think it fails to load the html content
<popey> file a bug
<popey> patches welcome etc
<daker> balloons: try looking at log of the app
<daker> you should see the language being used
<balloons> ahh.. daker, what about the weird headers on r252 of ubuntu-rtm proposed? They looked like the headers from WAY back: http://img.rpadovani.com/posts/Ubuntu-App.png
<balloons> tap the bar, see the next header, select it
<balloons> something wrong with the image or why would I see it like that?
<daker> normal, the new header is not yet backported i think https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/ubuntu-html5-theme/ubuntu-html5-theme-ubuntu-rtm-14.09-proposed
<balloons> daker, ok, so folks running stable will see it like that yes?
 * balloons goes to look at application log for help
<daker> balloons: i have absolutely no idea how those things works Alex is doing that work
<balloons> popey, do you have a device running rtm stable handy/.
<balloons> ?
<popey> nope
<popey> only krillin running rtm-proposed
<dbarth__> balloons: to be sure of what people will see in your app, it's easier to just copy / embed the version of the theme that works for you
<dbarth__> balloons: that avoids all of that uncertainty about which release is where
<balloons> daker, thoughts ^^?
<daker> balloons: i am not sure, maybe get a copy of the sdk present on rtm stable and test against it ?
<balloons> daker, popey here's a shot from rtm: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/screenshot20152318_172349829.png Looks correct, so must have just been -proposed
<daker> yes it correct but this is using qtwebkit
<balloons> here's the log from the vivid -propose image that fails to load (my earlier screenshot): http://paste.ubuntu.com/10622153/. The only relevant error I see is qml: [JS] (file:///usr/share/ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit/0.1/ambiance/js/core.js:166) Uncaught ReferenceError: ActionBar is not defined
<daker> yes
<balloons> so do we have a bug or not? I'm leaning towards no, it's just my -proposed images and the latest proposed, along with rtm stable appear fine
<daker> so this is fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1427729
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427729 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "Now actionsbar.js needs to be included" [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> brillant, so no bugs
<balloons> thanks daker :-)
<daker> you just need to wait for the update i think
<daker> yw
<balloons> yep, I agree
<pindonga> jdstrand, hi there, got a minute? about click checks
<pindonga> jdstrand, I understand we're missing some checks in the automated reviews
<pindonga> jdstrand, and I'd like to validate a possible solution to this
<jdstrand> pindonga: hi!
<jdstrand> pindonga: sorry, was in a meeting
<pindonga> jdstrand, no prob
<pindonga> jdstrand, the issue is basically how we can discover all checks that need to be run
<pindonga> my proposal is to base on convention
<jdstrand> pindonga: first off-- what do you run currently, various things in bin/click-check-*
<pindonga> right now I have a hardcoded list of checks from which I compose the path to the  corresponding click-check-* scripts
<jdstrand> pindonga: or do you have scripts that pull in clickreviews/*py?
<pindonga> my proposal is to run all such files
<jdstrand> yes
<pindonga> except for the click-check-skeleton
<jdstrand> pindonga: if you run click-check-*, then you are fine
<pindonga> so, we just need to remember the check scripts to always return the standard json format
<jdstrand> except, oh heh
<pindonga> and name the files accordingly and we'll be alright
<pindonga> jdstrand, cool, I'll have an mp ready in a minute, just fixing some tests
<pindonga> and we can then move with that to prod soon-ish
<jdstrand> pindonga: the README already talks about that
<pindonga> ack, will double check it
<jdstrand> pindonga: so that is even a documented convention :)
<jdstrand> pindonga: yeah, if something is unclear let me know. what you proposed is exactly what it is designed to do
<pindonga> perfect
<pindonga> I had the list hardcoded bc I was unsure and never managed to ask you :)
<jdstrand> pindonga: fyi, r409 has click-check-systemd
<pindonga> ack, will update to that in the next rollout
<pindonga> jdstrand, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/click-check-overrides/+merge/253430
<jdstrand> pindonga: responded
<pindonga> just noticed, reading
<pindonga> jdstrand, so I can fix the looping issue I think, you're ok with having the checks executed in "glob" order?
<jdstrand> pindonga: I kinda like lint first, but not having to remember to update the script is more important
<pindonga> I could force lint first, then everything else
<pindonga> it's not that complicated, and lint won't go away soon
<jdstrand> if you feel so inclined. I won't nak it if you don't
<beuno> worst. fight. ever.
<pindonga> jdstrand, pushed... pls let me know what you think... bash is not my strength :/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-19
<kurt_> hi all having a python issue i want to run html2csv.py (which I downloaded)  inside of MyPythonScript.py (just for naming sake) can you run a python script inside a python script?
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<dholbach> dpm, thanks for the review - I fixed another small thing in https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/passworde-typo-fix/+merge/253468
<dholbach_> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1433957 - we need to find a way to express this in markdown which doesn't break so easily
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433957 in Ubuntu Help App "test_translated_filenames_in_markdown_links fails because of missing linebreak in markdown" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach_> dpm, it was basically "  " (for a line break) at the end of the first link
<dpm> dholbach_, I've got no ideas on that one, markdown is screwing us a bit here :/
<dholbach_> dpm, maybe I'll just make it ul/li items?
<dpm> dholbach, I think probably that's the sanest option, good idea
<dholbach> all right
<dpm> dholbach, I'm adding some extra content I wrote a while ago into a MP
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433957/+merge/253480
<dholbach> oops, sorry, the commit messages are not quite what I wanted
<dholbach> let me re-push
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433957/+merge/253481
<dholbach> here we go :)
<dpm> dholbach, how feasible would it be to bring back the attr-list support? I'm trying to think of easier ways of doing css styling and of dealing with the images
<dholbach> dpm, it's an open bug - it'll be a bit of work
<dholbach> but sure, it should be feasible
<dpm> dholbach, ok, thanks. And how about changing the local-q-and-a extension to do the following: the syntax to use it to be !!QA instead of !!T (I'm thinking of having just one), make sure the enclosing div contains the text and any images, and add the class "question" to the enclosing div? To keep things simpler, I'm thinking of having just the one !!QA instead of both !!T and !!I, and then use some JavaScript to do any additional markup changes to th
<dpm> e image, similarly to how to do on the phone. I could have a go at the JS bit
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> let me file a bug for it
<dholbach> or hang on
<dholbach> dpm, can you add an example of the desired html to https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1432710?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432710 in Ubuntu Help App "Simplify q-and-a extension" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> just so we're both talking about the same thing? :)
<dpm> sure, on it
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> I'd look into 1429896 and 1432710 today then - that'd be a nice bit of cleanup
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/help-app/+milestone/0.2 has quite a few things piled up already :)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I've added a comment on 1429896 and on 1432710. Let me know if you think they make sense
<dholbach> let me take a look
<dholbach> dpm, what else would you like to live in ./web? (not ./build/web?)
<dholbach> app/www is imposed on us through the general ubuntu html5 app structure
<dholbach> bug 1432710 is looking good
<ubot5> bug 1432710 in Ubuntu Help App "Simplify q-and-a extension" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432710
<dholbach> can you also take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433957/+merge/253481? that'd fix the test-suite again :)
<dpm> sure
<dpm> dholbach, I couldn't think of anything else to live in web, I was just thinking of having a consistent build layout with what we have on app - it was just a suggestion. I was aware from your previous comment that app/www is something we cannot change, I deliberately didn't propose any modifications there
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'm happy to make it ./build/web/www
<dholbach> I was just wondering if you knew of anything else which could go there
<dpm> no, I couldn't think of anything else
 * dpm looks at what we've got on ./app
<AskUbuntu_> Can I use Java to develop gui for ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/598644
 * mcphail is finding the Ubuntu-SDK, qtcreator and emulator very rough-around-the-edges. Harrumph.
<popey> mcphail: anything specific?
 * ogra_ hands mcphail a stack of sandpaper
<ogra_> patches accepted ;)
<ogra_> (and wishlist bugs too)
<mcphail> popey: lots of things. First of all, trying to find which emulator channel matches which kit is unclear. Trying to find which channel is most up-to-date isn't apparent. Lots of qml crash spam in the console with simple builds. poor performance of emulator. The list goes on.
<popey> x86 emulator or armhf?
<mcphail> popey: I end up installing multiple kits but I have a slow and unreliable internet connection. Installing or updating them blocks the GUI (sometimes for > 1 hour) when I can't be productive etc etc
<mcphail> popey: x86
<popey> bzoltan_: zbenjamin ^
<popey> i think you can create kits from the command line. would be nice if the UI told you what command it was going to run
<popey> so you could do it manually if you wanted, and not block the ui
<bzoltan_> popey: zbenjamin is out of office for some time.. let me see what the problem is
<popey> kk
<mcphail> popey: even a guide saying "use this kit with this channel" would be nice. I installed the 15.04 kit but can't find a channel which supports it
<bzoltan_> mcphail: if you are into going a bit offroad then please check out the static chroots - https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11212.html
<mcphail> bzoltan_: that looks interesting. Thanks. I'll explore that this evening
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  the development channels ar eall 15.04 so if you work with development image then you want to use the 15.04 kits
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  with that script you can create the armhf 15.04 kit from cmd line and it is quicker too
<mcphail> bzoltan_: the script looks as if it is just what I need. brilliant.
<mcphail> bzoltan_: btw, are you sure the devel channel is 15.04? I had "15.04 not present on device" when using devel last night
<bzoltan_> mcphail: the only issue with that script is that it is using a fairly outdated 15.04 image... but you can update later
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  the frameworks are different... for the apps I use 14.10-qml fw ...
<mcphail> bzoltan_: i certainly endorse your plan as outlined in that message. Would be much cleaner
<mcphail> bzoltan_: the whole thing is rather confusing
<bzoltan_> mcphail: I know, sorry for that. I am working on to clear it out a bit.
<mcphail> bzoltan_: :)
<mcphail> bzoltan_: it is great when it works, so thanks for spending the time on it
<bzoltan_> mcphail: :)
<dholbach> dpm, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433957/+merge/253481
<dpm> approved :)
<PLA1> After yesterday's updates on my 14.10 desktop the ubuntu-html5-app-launcher is now using Chromium Oxide when launching from Qt Creator. :-) The inspector is not running on port 9221 though. How do I get the inspector back? /me broke irc guideline #3.
<bzoltan_> alex-abreu: ^
<daker> PLA1: you should use --inspector
<daker> arg
<PLA1> daker: This is in my desktop file: Exec=ubuntu-html5-app-launcher $@ --www=www --inspector
<alex-abreu> PLA1, it works for me, are you using <ip>:9221 ?
<alex-abreu> PLA1, and dont use localhost/127.0.0.1
<PLA1> alex-abreu: I am using an IP address not localhost. It was working yesterday when it was running Webkit. Stopped working after updates that introduced Oxide (Chromium).
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: I'd appreciate your eyeballs on https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1429896/+merge/253518
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: if you're generally happy with it, I'd work on updating the docs
<balloons> dholbach, oO! my wish come true
<dpm> dholbach, would you mind adding something in the description showing what the tree will look like after the branch is merged? I'm not sure I'll manage to look at it today, but I'd have a glance at the new layout, though
<dholbach> dpm, updated
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: I moved the translations tools, the markdown extension and tests into ./internal
<dholbach> ./internals
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<balloons> in the commit message.. That my friend is gorgeous!
<dholbach> and I started breaking up translations.py into its own module
<dholbach> I hope with that work started, things will even get easier and clearer in the future :)
<dpm> dholbach, nice work! Quick q: where do we stand in terms of publishing the web content? Are we blocked by any IS requirements?
<dholbach> dpm, I think what I'll do is create a branch members of the core apps team can publish to
<dholbach> dpm, to publish something to this branch, I'll run the 'check' target first, then 'web' and then the magic runes to publish the branch to LP
<dholbach> dpm, then I'll ask IS to regularly pull from that branch
<dpm> sounds good :)
<dholbach> I'll file a bug
<dholbach> it won't be automatic, but I think that should do for a wihle
<dholbach> until we figure something out
<pindonga> jdstrand, just to let you know that we have the latest click-reviewers-tools on prod now (r414)
<jdstrand> pindonga: yeay, thanks! :)
<pindonga> np
<t1mp> zsombi, kalikiana: If there are no objections, I will add function wait_for_header_animations() to UbuntuTestCase
<kalikiana> t1mp: sounds sensible
<t1mp> I have that function copied in several test files no, so better to put it all in one place
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434125/+merge/253526
<dholbach> jfyi: I based it on the reorg branch
<dholbach> balloons, I'm not quite sure what your comment means... are you just referring to the HACKING doc?
<balloons> dholbach, yes, I hit enter before I was finished typing up my comments again :-) Dog is camping in the chair with me today as wifey is gone
<balloons> but in general the HACKING document needs to reflect the changes
<dholbach> yes, I know
<dholbach> I wanted you guys to have a look over it beforehand :)
<dholbach> working on the HACKING doc now
<dholbach> thanks a lot for the review - I'm glad the rest made sense :)
<balloons> yea, trying to poke holes in the rest, but looking pretty good so far
<dholbach> done :)
<dholbach> balloons, you should probably send a pic of you and your dog to the warthogs group - looks like cats and dogs is the only relevant content there :-)
<balloons> dholbach, I can't build.. I need a en_US.po
<dholbach> balloons, eh?
<dholbach> do you have a log or something you could put up on a pastebin?
<balloons> dholbach, to the mailing list or telegram? I opened with a pic of my dog, because indeed that was the meme
<balloons> dholbach, I'm saying make app no longer works
<dholbach> balloons, that's with lp:~dholbach/help-app/1429896?
 * balloons pastes
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10628310/
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> ok... I think I found an issue
<dholbach> it might be connected to yours
<dholbach> thanks a lot for helping test this!
<balloons> dholbach, yw. For my edification, I see en_US.po is on the .bzrignore list. Is it your expectation this is generated during build?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it's a fake language, the default we use
<seb128> dholbach, dpm, do you know where is the vcs for the content of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/ ?
<dholbach> seb128, it's not in a vcs
<seb128> dholbach, so nothing I can mp against?
<dholbach> seb128, it's a django site with wysiwig editor, etc
<dholbach> if you want access that can be arranged
<seb128> dholbach, no, thanks ;-)
<popey> haha
<dholbach> seb128, bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+filebug is your best bet then :)
<seb128> I've enough to do, I just want to mp a suggestion, I'm going to add it as a bug comment instead
<seb128> dholbach, yeah, I did that a week ago, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1431913
 * balloons wishes it was a vcs
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431913 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Not easy to find the uitk api documentation" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> but it's sitting there, so I wanted to mp some suggestion to nag gently ;-)
<dpm> thanks seb128
<dholbach> balloons, can you pull from the branch again? :)
<dpm> seb128, I essentially agree with what you're saying in the bug. Just to be sure, though, did you see the API links in the breadcrumb navigation of  https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/ ?
<dpm> *link
<seb128> dpm, refresh and read what I just posted ;-)
<seb128> but essential no, not before today
<seb128> and I ended up on that page a couple of times, going through most links before giving up and working from the firefox history to find the api
<seb128> those are too subtle imho, it looked like chrome to indicate where you are, not index for useful content ;-)
<t1mp> kalikiana: in UbuntuTestCase we use CamelCase for function names.. and in the unit tests we use _
<t1mp> kalikiana: in TestCase they are mixed.. CamelCase for mixed functions underscores in internal function names...
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> I'll use camelcase for the new function in UbuntuTestCase too.. I guess that's the most appropriate
<dpm> seb128, I think what we can do as the next step is to add it to "Next steps", I think that makes sense and it's easy to do
<balloons> dholbach, fyi, no change here
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> can you reproduce this somehow? :)
<dholbach> I thought I had fixed the issue O:-)
<seb128> dpm, that's what I wrote in the ^ mentioned comment ;-)
<seb128> dpm, that's what the equivalent html5 page is already doing btw
<seb128> dpm, thanks!
<dpm> seb128, yeah, so I was just confirming that what you suggested makes sense :)
<seb128> great
<dpm> and should be easy to do
<seb128> excellent :-)
<balloons> dholbach, what can I do to help?
<dholbach> balloons, I can't reproduce it here - can you guide me on how I can break everything from a new checkout of lp:~dholbach/help-app/1429896?
<seb128_> dpm, sorry I disconnected, thanks for the replies there ;-)
<seb128_> dholbach, you as well
<dpm> no worries, it's always good to get this kind of feedback
<balloons> dholbach, presumably it breaks for me because of my lang setting is english? I'm not sure
<balloons> dholbach, I just do a checkout then immeadiately try and build
<dholbach> mh, that'd surprise me, but let's try it out
<dholbach> can you pastebin the output of "export"?
<balloons> sure.. I'll unclude my keys too, lol
<dholbach> sorry
 * balloons pastes
<dholbach> just the LC/LANG related stuff
<balloons> right
<balloons> GDM_LANG="en_US"
<dholbach> are you on utopic?
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10628439/
<balloons> no vivid
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I can't reproduce the issue, with whatever I set to en_US
<dholbach> does "bzr ignored", "bzr unknowns" or "bzr diff" list anything relevant?
<dholbach> is this r124 of lp:~dholbach/help-app/1429896?
<dkessel> is it allowed to ship a native ubuntu phone app with some shared libraries it needs?
<popey> dkessel: that's the way many do it
<balloons> dholbach, .bzrignore inclues en_US.po, the file it complains about
<balloons> what does your po folder look like?
<dholbach> de.po  es.po  fr.po  help.pot  it.po  pt.po  ro.po
<dholbach> en_US.po is a fake pofile we create during the build
<dholbach> it should hvae nothing to do with the language you are running on your machine
<balloons> hmm same.. any reason en_US.po is .. ahh, ok
<balloons> dholbach, gotcha.. I assumed it wasn't meaningful, but that makes the error make more sense
<dkessel> popey: and if the app requires something that would normally (on the desktop) be available as a standard .deb package, one has to ship the cross-compiled libraries of that .deb package in the click package, right?
<popey> basically, yes
<dkessel> is there some list of what can be assumed to be available on the phone? it is not the complete Qt, or is it?
<dholbach> you could phablet-shell into your phone and run 'dpkg -l' :)
<dkessel> dholbach: right, i could do that on the emulator
<dholbach> or take a look at the output of 'apt-cache show ubuntu-sdk-libs'
<dholbach> although that won't show you dependencies of the packages listed there
<t1mp> kalikiana: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/waitForHeaderAnimation/+merge/253542 ?
<t1mp> kalikiana: no top-approval yet, because we want to land it in w
<dkessel> dholbach: ok i guess i'll crawl through that list
<dholbach> dkessel, good luck!
<dholbach> balloons, can you create a clean checkout of the branch and give me the relevant bits of bash history to break it? :)
<balloons> dholbach, I will actually try on another device as well, but yes. As I said though, there's nothing I do beyond bzr branch, make app
<dholbach> hum
<balloons> ohh right. I'm wondering if I have dependency issues
<dholbach> balloons, pull and try again :)
<balloons> oO
<balloons> magic
<balloons> builds fine now dholbach
<dholbach> yeehaw
 * dholbach does the funky it-works-again dance
<balloons> indeed!
<balloons> dholbach, make launch is really slick
<balloons> with this change, it's going to be blog posting time
<dholbach> happy happy
<dholbach> balloons, can https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1429896/+merge/253518 be approved now?
<balloons> dholbach, yes
<balloons> one sec I will approve
<dholbach> thanks!
<balloons> dholbach, so I'll write a post on contributing now; what does the translation contribution story look like?
<balloons> dholbach, ohh right I forgot to check one thing.. under say content/pages it's important folks only edit the primary md file. We should reflect that somewhere
<dholbach> balloons, right... do you think you can file a bug?
<dholbach> maybe we should clean up all the i18n'ed .md files
<dholbach> or build them in build/i18n?
<balloons> dholbach, yes we should build them in build imho
<dholbach> ok, I'll file a bug
<dholbach> let's deal with this separately
<balloons> sure and yes
<dholbach> balloons, filed bug 1434210
<ubot5> bug 1434210 in Ubuntu Help App "Build i18n'ed content in build/i18n" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434210
<dholbach> balloons, thanks so much for your help with this
<balloons> dholbach, you are most welcome. There's some more fun stuff to tackle for .2 milestone, but the app is in the store lest us not forget :-)
<balloons> I look forward to seeing some folks add more content
<dholbach> me too :)
<dholbach> one more issue is already fixed and another one is WIP
<kalikiana> t1mp: any particular reason you're not using signalspy? Looks good, tho, otherwise
<balloons> dholbach, so is the translations story in good shape now then?
<balloons> do you plan to blog on it or shall I>
<dholbach> balloons, it is
<dholbach> balloons, I'm going to call it a day very soon, as soon as this meeting ends
<dholbach> and then head to yoga
<balloons> you should, past that time for you :-)
<dholbach> and not open the laptop again until tomorrow :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: what would be the advantage of using signalspy here?
<t1mp> kalikiana: note that the function currently also works when the header does not animate at all; the property stays false then
<t1mp> kalikiana: I pushed an update (components.api)
<t1mp> kalikiana: when you are happy with it, please leave an approve (not happrove)
<brendand> t1mp, you only happrove something when you're staying in an otel
<t1mp> brendand: we use 'happrove' for setting the status at the top of the page to "Approved"
<t1mp> dunno what the 'h' stands for..
<daker> t1mp: The HApprove is just slang for Top Approving an MR
<popey> yeah, but why H? Does it mean "higher"? I have no idea.
<t1mp> daker: I know
<t1mp> ^what popey said :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, thanks for the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434125/+merge/253526 - apart from the other comments, did it generally make sense from a I-don't-write-shell-scripts-every-day point of view?
<dpm> dholbach, it makes sense to me from my I-try-not-to-touch-shell-scripts-with-a-stick point of view
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> any shell experts who want to help out with the merge proposal above? ^
<dholbach> it's not very long or complicated, but I would appreciate a review :)
<faenil> any "Clock" developer in here?
<faenil> opened clock app -> press on the + to open an alarm ---> UI gets stuck ---> clock app crashes after 30 secs
<faenil> it worked on r150 last night, today I upgraded to r151, and it's broken
<dholbach> dpm, nice work on lp:~dpm/help-app/metadata-fixes
<popey> faenil: that's nik90
<popey> faenil: can you file a bug?
<faenil> popey: ok, let me grab some log
<faenil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1434504
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1434504 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when trying to set a new alarm" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks faenil
<faenil> popey: np :)
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: please re-propose your branches against the new lp:help-app
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews
<dholbach> we now have ~help-app-dev
<nik90> zsombi, t1mp: Hi, can any of you check https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-slider-bubble-width/+merge/253620 when you are free to see if it is good to go?
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434125/+merge/253658
<t1mp> nik90: sure, I'll check it in a few hours
<nik90> faenil: bug confirmed. thanks for reporting it. (although I am having a tough time trying to figure out how to fix it)
<nik90> t1mp: thnx
<dholbach> dpm, not sure if you've seen it yet, but maybe you can merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/metadata-fixes.fixes/+merge/253646 into your branch too?
<dpm> done, thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> dpm, rock on
<faenil> nik90: np
<balloons> nik90, btw thanks for the feedback on the ci docs, and for pointing out the bugs you did
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1434125/+merge/253658
<balloons> dholbach, ack, I'll have a look in a bit
<dholbach> thanks balloons
<nik90> balloons: np, you're welcome :)
<nik90> balloons: when you find time, could you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/reenable-alarm-tests/+merge/253291 .. I am basically enabling a test on the device which was disabled before
<dholbach> balloons, make sure you reload the page - mvo helped me a bit with the shell script, so I just pushed a new revision
<balloons> nik90, nice! done
<balloons> dholbach, refreshing
<nik90> balloons: thnx
<balloons> dholbach, bzr import --help bzr: ERROR: unknown command "import"
<balloons> needs bzrtools eh?
<dholbach> ah, yes
<dholbach> let me add that to the list
<dholbach> done
<balloons> dholbach, outputdir_web=$(cd .. && make print-OUTPUTDIR_WEB | cut -d'=' -f2) fails for me in your script
<dholbach> does the following work?
<dholbach> make print-OUTPUTDIR_WEB
<balloons> running standalone it's fine, but the cut fails when running inside the script
<balloons> OUTPUTDIR_WEB=/home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/merges/1429896/build/web/wwwmake[1]: Leaving directory '/home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/merges/1429896'
<dholbach> can you run "sh -x web-publish"
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> and pastebin the output?
<balloons> dholbach, sure so you can see it
<dholbach> thanks
<balloons> dholbach, here I think this shows it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10635176/
<dholbach> hah, no
<dholbach> it fails because it runs the second time
<dholbach> and there are no changes to commit/push
<balloons> dholbach, look closely.. see what outputdir_web is set to?
<balloons> See the bzr import error? bzr import make[1]: Entering directory '/home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/merges/1429896'
<balloons> /home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/merges/1429896/build/web/wwwmake[1]: Leaving directory '/home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/merges/1429896'
<balloons> bzr: ERROR: No such file: u"make[1]: Entering directory '/home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/merges/1429896'\n/home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/merges/1429896/build/web/wwwmake[1]: Leaving directory '/home/nskaggs/projects/ubuntutouch/merges/1429896'"
<balloons> wow, sorry
<dholbach> bizarre
<dholbach> ok, looks like I won't merge the change today
<dholbach> thanks for testing it
<dholbach> I'll leave your pastebin in the comments
<balloons> dholbach, yes it is bizarre. I was working on trying to fix your magic foo to grab the proper string for outputdir_web
<balloons> better to not use '='
<dholbach> what would you propose?
<kunal21> hi dear developers.... I just want to know how to develop an app to read or write files on ubuntu phone using qml
<balloons> dholbach, not sure just yet, I played with it a little but I'll have to step away for now
<dholbach> ok
<nik90> zsombi: hey, when you get time, can you push the multi-page alarm sample app to your junk branch? I am trying to debug the clock app crash due to the alarm manager and cannot seem to find the cause of it.
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I will do that with teh alarm ID exposed
<zsombi> nik90: btw, I was planning to add the app ID as well tothether with the same MR
<nik90> zsombi: ok, I am not up to date with what exactly we planned on doing with that yet. But I will work on that when I get past this crasher and AP issues first.
<zsombi> nik90: I thought that both would be encoded in a tag, and alarm ID would be an uuid
<zsombi> nik90: a string
<kunal21> hi dear developers.... I just want to know how to develop an app to read or write files on ubuntu phone using qml
<nik90> ack.
<nik90> zsombi: ok. and that would be the url which the i-dt will send the clock app which can then be used to open the alarm. ack.
<nik90> kunal21: you can't do read/write files using just qml. You will need to implement a c++ plugin.
<nik90> kunal21: what's your use caes?
<nik90> s/caes/case
<kunal21> hii thanks.....
<kunal21> do i need to use c++ in my qml app.... to read write files on ubuntu phone??? isn't there any more way in javascript or in html5?
<nik90> kunal21: Javascript doesn't have a native way of writing files..search google for yourself to confirm that.
<kunal21> nik90: please tell me where can I find proper documentation for required C++ plugin..... ?? please help
<nik90> kunal21: check out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsW52Iq2aPQ which shows how to make a sample c++ plugin for your qml app.
<kunal21> Yes, I know that about java script..... What about Corodova?? Please tell me....
<nik90> kunal21: You will need to search the qt docs online to find the appropriate Qt c++ class to use..It should be QFile if I recall correctly
<nik90> I dont know about Cordova.
<popey> hey nik90 how are you doing?
<nik90> popey: hey, its going good. Busy but trying my best to sort out issues in the clock app.
<popey> yeah, saw the alarms bug come in.
<nik90> the problem is that the alarm model is loaded at app start up and thereby it is causing crashes pretty much at any part of the clock app. The user doesn't even need to add an alarm to crash the clock app.. Opening and closing the settings page a couple of times is enough to cause it to crash.
<nik90> no wonder I am hating on vivid atm :P
<popey> hah
<LangeOortjes> is there a reference implementation of the bottom edge, I tried the one from UCS but that gives warnings that Pages shouldn't be nested
<nik90> LangeOortjes: nope. The one from UCS is the one that all the apps including clock, address book etc are using. Its pretty much the official one for now
<AskUbuntu_> What type of developer can build this eLearning platform? | http://askubuntu.com/q/599214
<LangeOortjes> nik90, alright, so I'll just ignore the warning then :)
<t1mp> nik90: I left a tiny comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-slider-bubble-width/+merge/253620
<t1mp> nik90: it works well for me
<nik90> t1mp: thnx for the review, sure I will add the example.
<nik90> zsombi: hey I finally figured out what's causing the crash :) ... it seems the bottom edge title which shows "Next active alarm in 3h 28m" etc.. is receiving that info by calling the get() function just like in the edit alarm page. We fixed that in the edit alarm page but didnt so for the bottom edge one.
<nik90> zsombi: I am still trying to figure out how to fix this issue though.
<nik90> anyways I am done for the day now.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-21
<xhoch3> hey
<xhoch3> I am missing qmake-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf-click, any ideas?
<xhoch3> hm, it's located in ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/
<popey> xhoch3: might want to poke bzoltan_ or zbenjamin when they're around on monday.
<justCarakas> @daker: is it possible to do in app downloads with an HTML5 app ?
<mzanetti> you about?
<mzanetti> wrong channel
<mzanetti> or actually... popey, you here?
<popey> mzanetti: i am now
<ahoneybun> hey popey
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-22
<zbenjamin> popey: 14.10 chroots don't support qmake
<xhoch3> does anybody know what happens if I use a Window instead of MainView?
<xhoch3> on Ubuntu Touch
<xhoch3> because I cannot provide the applicationName field then
<Girish> Hi
<Girish> Can anybody help me out with Ubuntu Emulator,black screen issue
<Girish> Last statement on terminal "Try 'basename --help' for more information. [  128.210000] systemd-logind[698]: Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@32011.service [  128.210000] systemd-logind[698]: Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@0.service"
<justCarakas> is it possible to do in app downloads in an HTML5 app ?
<ogra_> hmm, why does global replace in our javascript not work ... i.e.: string.replace(/foo/g, 'bar') always throws an error for me
<alci63> hi here. I have troubles creating kits in ubuntu-sdk. I get a click error (here http://pastebin.fr/39129). Any idea?
<ogra_> ah, ... because i suck at escaping special charts it didnt work :P
<ogra_> *chars
<alci63> the strange part is 'Could not resolve 'localhost' Err http://archive.ubuntu.com...' Why localhost ???
<pgb> alci63: pastebin what do you have in /etc/hosts ?
<pgb> alci63: or make sure you have localhost there
<pgb> alci63: E: Unable to locate package libc-dev E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-sdk-libs E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev  and "failed to create chroot click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf"; do you have those packages installed, do you run this as root?
<dee__> hi
<dee__> i have a problem with a app, i wana update something in the bitcoin-app (https://launchpad.net/bitcoin-app), problem is that this project import the jni.h, but the project dont have that implement
<dee__> ok, sry its the jdk package, but how can i configure qt creator to use the right path, the project is a ubuntu phone project
<alci63> pgb: yes, I have localhost here... I finally have it running under a VM in 14.10... I give up for now on my main system, since vivid is work in progress...
<ahoneybun> hey ahayzen
<ahayzen> o/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, thanks for the comments on my wiki page :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: of course :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: my app hit 270 users
<ahayzen> awesome :)
<ahoneybun> I swear it 240 on friday then it jumped to 270
<ahayzen> i've seen a rise since folks have been getting their devices :)
<ahoneybun> yea that might be it
<ahoneybun> now there is 1000 apps
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Tuoch HTML5 How to create a fixed header? | http://askubuntu.com/q/599988
<moon88> hi, where can i find some example html5 apps for the ubuntu phone? I cant even get run some js code ...
<popey> the help app is the most recent example I guess
<popey> https://launchpad.net/help-app
<moon88> mhh dont work a easy console.log() or a alert()
<moon88> window.onload = function () {     console.log("test"); }
<moon88> dont work
<moon88> alert(); the same
<moon88> cant someone help?
<moon88> wana start to dev some apps ...
<popey> its sunday evening, so usually quiet here
<ahoneybun> how do I keep textfields from over laping?
<ahoneybun> I know it has to do with anchors
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you around?
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, anchor the right of the left one to the left of the right one and visa versa ... or put them in a Row { .... *fields* ... }
<ahayzen_> brb
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: thanks and here: http://imgur.com/hrf5kgu
<ahoneybun> there are in a row
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, not in the Item ;)
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, take the anchors out of the fields and remove the item wrapping them
<ahayzen_> so it reads Row { Field {} Field {} }
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: ok now to keep the textfields on the page
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: http://imgur.com/5oyduv4
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, where do you want them to be on the aligned in terms of the page?
<ahoneybun> the center ahayzen_
<ahayzen_> ahoneybun, so how wide should each field be?
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/96CZiMw
<ahayzen_> like you probably just need like width: parent.width / 2 .. or something on the fields
<ahoneybun> I use "parent.width - units.gu(5) or so
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> when I did that both fields are goin
<ahoneybun> gone
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahoneybun> I need to center it all no
<ahoneybun> w
<ahayzen_> why have you done (parent.width - units.gu(1)) / 3 + units.gu(3) ?
<ahayzen_> why not just parent.width / 3 ?
<ahoneybun> buttons we so small
<ahayzen_> but like that'll probably be overflowing the Row {}
<ahayzen_> so maybe make the width of that larger?
<ahoneybun> ok done
<ahayzen_> whats it looking like now?
<ahoneybun> let me upload
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/Mf0J96Z
<ahayzen_> looking better but still not perfectly aligned i don't think
 * ahayzen_ has sleepy eyes
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> one more thing
<ahoneybun> how do I enter text with the buttons (if i can)
<ahayzen_> "enter text with the buttons" ?
<ahayzen_> as in when you tap they are added to the field?
<ahoneybun> like clicking the button will enter a number in the textfield
<ahoneybun> like a calculator
<ahoneybun> this is a score keeper
<ahayzen_> like onClicked: myTextField.text += "9"
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahayzen_> will append it
<ahayzen_> or take out the += and use = to replace
<ahoneybun> I think that works
<ahayzen_> \o/
<ahoneybun> screenie coming
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/S0SR0cU
<ahoneybun> now there are 2 textfields
<ahoneybun> so do I need to make 9 more buttons?
<ahayzen_> well when should stuff appear in the second?
<ahoneybun> when the buttons are clicked
<ahoneybun> so I might need more buttons
<ahoneybun> or or
<ahoneybun> put the other score on a different tab
<ahayzen_> yeah i think you need to think about the user interaction before diving in :)
<ahayzen_> tabs may work
<ahoneybun> yea I'll try that
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen_
<ahoneybun> go to sleep
<ahayzen_> no problem
<ahayzen_> who me or you?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen_: you
 * ahayzen_ has to wait for washing to finish :/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-21
<dead> hi
<Guest75426> i want to develop android app with qt .. but when i want to settup android sdk , ndk .. i face with some problem .. is anyone to help me?
<Guest75426> my android kit not automatically add ? why? is anyone to help e?
<matv1> I thought I had everything set to release but still I got this error. Am I missing a switch somewhere or som config option?
<matv1> (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use security_policy_groups_safe (stUd, debug)
<matv1> and is there a way to examine the click localy if this is again the case when I rebuild? So I don´t have to upload to the store to find out by it failing
<matv1> and how about this one? what does it even mean? how can I fix it?
<matv1> Could not find compiled binaries for architecture 'armhf' lint_architecture_specified_needed
<lq> http://linkcash.co/2Zn
<sverzegnassi> Saviq, greyback: heya! i was having a look at the bug 1488588 of terminal-app (app tries to create a new mir surface) and i saw the app activates a drag&drop gesture, which causes the issue, during the text selection. i left a comment on the report but i'd like to listen to your opinion before updating the status of the report :)
<ubot5> bug 1488588 in Canonical System Image "Terminal creates a new surface when selecting text" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488588
<greyback> sverzegnassi: hey. Something in terminal thinks it needs to create a new surface while dragging. Unity8 doesn't really expect that yet (we're working on it though) so gets confused
<greyback> sverzegnassi: it is not mir that creates the second surface anyway, that I'm quite confident about
<greyback> sverzegnassi: but on the phone, we're going to be pretty strict about stopping apps creating child surfaces when/wherever they please. Allowing such abilities would make phone window management a nightmare
<sverzegnassi> greyback: hi! I had a look at the source code of the terminal widget, and it seems to be caused by the QDrag object. For what I see there's nothing strange in its usage. Is it some special care required when dealing with drag&drop between different windows (under mir)?
<greyback> sverzegnassi: we've not implemented drag & drop behaviour yet in Mir.
<greyback> sverzegnassi: if it is Qt that is trying to implement the X-style drag&drop behaviour, then that might explain this.
<sverzegnassi> greyback: huh, ok. so would it be better to disable any drag&drop gesture in terminal-app for now?
<greyback> sverzegnassi: am afraid so :( At least for now
<greyback> sverzegnassi: why drag & drop is triggered for touch events is a bit unexpected tbh
<greyback> I'd expect it to be a mouse-only thing
<sverzegnassi> greyback: it looks like the app does not check if a button has been pressed. something that should be fixed, i guess :)
<sverzegnassi> greyback: anyway, thanks for the fast reply. i will disable the drag&drop under mir for now...
<greyback> sverzegnassi: I know it's not an ideal solution, but until we get D&D working with Mir, you're better off disabling it
<greyback> sverzegnassi: thanks for looking into it
<sverzegnassi> greyback: np
<shawnblue> Hello Ubuntu Developers!
<shawnblue> I am having an issue with the SDK and installing the Touch Kit
<shawnblue>  schroot -u root -c source:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf fails
<shawnblue> anyone know how i can get around it?
<shawnblue> appdevs I am having an issue with the SDK and installing the Touch Kit.... I get a: schroot -u root -c source:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf fails... anyone know how i can get around it?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-22
<om26er> bzoltan, Hi!
<om26er> bzoltan, click chroot fails for me in Xenial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471861/
<om26er> full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471866/
<bzoltan> om26er:  The quick advice is to use the static chroot package ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf
<om26er> bzoltan, will that automatically appear in the list of available kits ?
<bzoltan> om26er: yes
<om26er> bzoltan, seems that package does not exist
<om26er> in xenial atleast
<bzoltan> om26er:  it lives in the SDK PPA
<nik90> renatu, Hey, how do I install silo-49 to test https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1439049/+merge/289198 ?
<nik90> renatu, I use Kaleo's ubuntu silo installer app, but it shows that silo 49 is not installable since its build failed.
<renatu> nik90, citrain device-upgrade 49 <device-password>
<renatu> nik90, yeah it is faling only on xenial, I am not sure why
<nik90> renatu, So I add the ppa ppa:phablet-team/ubuntu/tools on the phone and then install citrain tool?
<renatu> nik90, you run it on desktop
<nik90> renatu, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1439049/+merge/289198 doesn't open the event details page for me. I did install citran and added silo 49.
<nik90> renatu, it does however take me the correct day and also position the hours in view.
<nik90> it just doesnt go into the event details page
<robert_ancell> Is it possible to have an app that can be downloaded to a device using the store but is only available to a select group of people?
<robert_ancell> I'm not sure what the interaction between public/private and sharing is
<robert_ancell> My case is I have an app under development that I'd like to publish through the store ('cause it's fast and easy) but only allow testers to access before I make it public
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-23
<liuxg> does anyone know how to use the Window API from   QtQuick.Window 2.2. When I use it, I cannot see any window created in the app. thanks
<zsombi> dpm: hello there, I'd like to add a new tutorial page to the d-u-c, can I do it myself?
<zsombi> dpm: do I simply go to d-u-c QML tutorials, and add a new sub-page?
<dpm> zsombi, sorry, I was on the phone. Exactly, davidcalle can help you with getting set up
<zsombi> dpm: davidcalle: ok, I navigated to the Tutorials page, then created a sub-page... still editing
<dpm> ok, great
<zsombi> dpm: davidcalle: guys, I have a small issue in this page https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette/
<zsombi> in the first table, the last column's cell background color should be set to the proper color
<zsombi> I tried with <td bgcolor="whatevercolorcode"></td> but that doesn't seem to work...
<dpm> davidcalle, I think the web guidelines don't support that and a regular html table with the raw html plugin should be used? ^
<zsombi> dpm: davidcalle: basically that's the only issue which is left from me publishing it...
<zsombi> faenil: I think I made it :)
<zsombi> faenil: ah, sorry, not you, I meant dpm :)
<zsombi> dpm: seems davidcalle is not around... interestingly, even if I created the tutorial page as subpage while I was in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials, the URL I got is by far from being relative to that location... is that intended?
<zsombi> dpm: ok, managed to get it out, so th epalette tutorial is available for the audience! https://plus.google.com/+ZsomborEgriCanonical/posts/5qQ8uKmh4ah
<dpm> zsombi, sorry, just got back from lunch. Great to hear you figured it out!
<zsombi> dpm: we still seem to have issues.... we got reported that from the three images in the tutorial, only two can be seen... I've insetred these last two ones as a PNG file, published teh changes, but the tutorial still has the reference to the Googlke docs...
<dpm> zsombi, I'm on a call, and I believe davidcalle too, but I will look at it in ~45 mins. Did you use the image plugin to upload the images to the site?
<zsombi> ok, sorted out this one as well
<dpm> zsombi, you're too quick for us! :)
<zsombi> dpm: yes, I did it, and the images were still not updated, despite I published teh changes...
<zsombi> I did it again... and then they were out...
<zsombi> weird tool is this CMS...
<davidcalle> zsombi: I'm in a call in 40 min, not right now :) So, there has been an upgrade of everything on the site last night, except the blog engine unfortunately, still stuck in the middle ages, what was the issue exactly? Did the image upload looked like it failed?
<davidcalle> zsombi: oh, it's NOT the blog engine on your page, hmm
<zsombi> davidcalle: we are good with it seems... you can check the d-u-c QML -> Tutorials -> The Palette link, if everything is fine with it...
<davidcalle> zsombi: what's not fine is the path of the page https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette/ (should be en/apps/qml/tutorials/)
<davidcalle> zsombi: I'm going to make it a redirect to the right path
<zsombi> davidcalle: well... it's utmost weird that by creating a sub-page, while I'm in a page, it creates me the sub-page in a totally different place...
<davidcalle> zsombi: yup. I'll see if I can reproduce it.
<zsombi> dpm: and one more post :) https://plus.google.com/+ZsomborEgriCanonical/posts/fiG2NVpA5e8
<davidcalle> zsombi: everything looks fine on this page? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette/
<davidcalle> As soon as you type "yes", your former URL will redirect to the correct one.
<davidcalle> (We should have a "yes" bot that triggers actions)
<zsombi> davidcalle: "yes" :)
<davidcalle> zsombi :)
<mhall119> zsombi: nice blog post
<timp> zsombi: we should spread the link of the palette post also on G+/mailing list/...
<timp> oh it is on G+ already :)
<dpm> Good work zsombi!
<timp> kalikiana, nik90: I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1393485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393485 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[SDK] Need a standard way to make an Icon look disabled" [Medium,In progress]
<ahayzen> timp, is that also the case for header actions now? IIRC we had to make then invisible rather than disabled now
<timp> ahayzen: they should be invisible, correct
<timp> ahayzen: the action has a visible property
<ahayzen> before we did enabled=false
<timp> let me verify that
<ahayzen> and after the UITK changes that broke so we had todo visible=false
<ahayzen> but then the actions are less discoverable :-/
<timp> ahayzen: right, I think the visible property should be used
<ahayzen> ok :-/
<timp> ahayzen: you have a point. Let's ask some designers
<ahayzen> more context aware hidden items :-(
<timp> ahayzen: it might be eod for them already
<ahayzen> hehe ok :-)
<timp> ahayzen: can you add a comment about it to the bug?
<ahayzen> timp, ok will do :-)
<timp> thanks
<timp> kalikiana: so, icons in a button in a listitem?
<timp> kalikiana: so we need to decide in which of the three the opacity is changed?
<kalikiana> timp: As the bug itself says
<timp> I guess at least the button would be 'greyed out', so that would put it in the button
<timp> or in the listitem
<kalikiana> timp: "use an Icon inside a ListItem.Empty or any other AbstractButton derived class, and disable the item"
<timp> ok
<timp> so then the abstractbutton derived class should take care of it
<kalikiana> timp: another question: why do you need to make the icon button translucent if the icon is already translucent? wouldn't it look the same?
<timp> kalikiana: a button can have an icon and text
<timp> kalikiana: if the text stays the same, and the icon becomes semi-transparent, it looks wrong to me
<kalikiana> timp: so in other words we have the same problem with Label
<kalikiana> timp: note that Label should rely on the palette, not opacity
<timp> kalikiana: right. And I just checked the icon buttons in the header, they rely on the palette, and the palette sets the colors for disabled to 0.3 opacity
<ahayzen> timp, commented on that bug :-)
<timp> kalikiana: so in the header it is already fixed with the new palette
<kalikiana> timp: and having the Icon change opacity would be what you want
<timp> kalikiana: setting the icon opacity to 0.3 as well when disabled will give icons in the header an opacity of 0.09, so I have to override the icon opacity there
<timp> kalikiana: the header foreground color gets 0.3 opacity when disabled. And the icon too. Those values are multiplied
<kalikiana> timp: So the icon also uses the palette color? Presumably that will break with a custom color then.
<kalikiana> color: UbuntuColors.green -> fail
<timp> kalikiana: no, the icon button in the header uses palette color
<kalikiana> timp: Yes or no?
<timp> kalikiana: the icon does not use the palette color. But in the header button we use an icon and set its color to the palette color
<kalikiana> timp: so yes
<timp> kalikiana: no, the icon doesn't use the palette
<kalikiana> timp: it does in this case :-)
<kalikiana> please don't give ambiguous answers
<kalikiana> timp: so that means it will break if a custom color is used in a naive way
<timp> kalikiana: the Icon component does not use the palette
<timp> kalikiana: the header does use the palette
<kalikiana> timp: which is exactly my point
<kalikiana> timp: the Icon is assigned a color from the palette and the icon button relies on that, which will break with a custom color
<timp> kalikiana: in the header you have an ActionBar, which takes a list of Actions as input. Actions don't have a color
<kalikiana> timp: unless you use a delegate
<kalikiana> which can have a color
<timp> yes
<timp> if you explicity set a delegate that uses color: red, then it will be red.
<timp> and if the color does not check for "enabled", then it won't change its looks when it is disabled
<timp> s/color/delegate
<kalikiana> timp: so if Button for example did change opacity, the result is wrong depending on whether you use the palette
<kalikiana> same if Icon handled opacity
<timp> if the button takes colors from the palette it should not set the opacity, because the palette colors incorporate opacities already
<kalikiana> I think either we need a smarter solution or leave it up to developers completely
<kalikiana> timp: if Button is changing opacity automatically it cannot know what kind of color is being used
<timp> kalikiana: true. What's your point
<timp> if button uses the current palette correctly, the result will be wrong if it also sets the opacity
<kalikiana> timp: My point is, regardless of anything else, the original idea of doing it in Icon, and doing it in other components, cannot work
<timp> kalikiana: so, we keep it as it is and only deal with it in the palette
<timp> I think the bug was reported with the old palette
<kalikiana> timp: Right. The best answer might be to use the appropriate palette value depending on the state. Which we don't have a complete solution for yet.
<kalikiana> (Complete as in, no one-line expression)
<timp> right
<timp> zsombi will fix it ;)
<kalikiana> Should we nickname him snappy from now on? ;-)
<timp> kalikiana: so I will mark this bug as fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1393485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393485 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[SDK] Need a standard way to make an Icon look disabled" [Medium,In progress]
<timp> because the new palette solves it
<timp> kalikiana: I rejected https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/icon-disabled/+merge/289308
<timp> ahayzen: for your issue with visible vs enabled, we'll need to discuss with the designers. But I think that won't be a bug in UITK since you can choose to use either visible or enabled.
<kazord> hi everyone
<kazord> found my misstake alone xD
<lasse_> Im trying to install ubuntu-sdk and get ready to learn a bit about creating scopes. But when I execute apt install unity-js-scopes-dev in the terminal it can't localize the package. Does anyone know what to do?
<davidcalle> lasse, hi, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-24
<tsimonq2> 3 am hack, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ refers to Wily as the development release
<tsimonq2> not a wiki so I can't easily update
<nik90> jdstrand, I took the liberty of updating permy to the latest sdk, https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/permy/update-permy-1.3/+merge/290000
<nik90> jdstrand, I believe setting it up for translation shouldn't be too difficult either. I will see if I can fix that as well.
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: nice catch. /me fixes
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: thanks :)
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: yay for using apt instead of apt-get :D
<timp> jamiey: hello
<timp> jamiey: can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1393485 comment 10?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393485 in Ubuntu UX "[SDK] Need a standard way to make an Icon look disabled" [High,Fix committed]
<timp> jamiey: there may be some confusion whether to disable ("grey out") or hide actions in the header that are not available
<ahayzen> timp, o/ in answer to your question last night, we tried todo enabled=false with rc-proposed a few images back and it didn't work... that's why we had to use visible=false and i was wondering if disabled is going to be supported?
<timp> ahayzen: while I was checking that the icon opacity was correctly updated for the header, I noticed that it was already fixed with the new palette
<timp> that's the current rc-proposed image I think
<timp> ahayzen: so maybe it got fixed recently
<ahayzen> ok so maybe we should test again :-)
<timp> ahayzen: and, as I commented on the bug, it seems not the best idea to change the opacity in the Icon
<timp> ahayzen: because if the components that use Icon also set the opacity, that is multiplied with the icon opacity and that makes it almost invisible in some cases
<ahayzen> just dim it? Qt.darker() ?
<ahayzen> anyway i'm sure you've come up with the best solution :-) I'll tell Victor we should try reverting that change :-)
<timp> ahayzen: no, components should just use the palette properly now
<timp> ahayzen: for example, the icon buttons for the header have this:
<timp>     property color foregroundColor: styledItem.enabled
<timp>                                     ? theme.palette.normal.backgroundText
<timp>                                     : theme.palette.disabled.backgroundText
<ahayzen> ah cool :-) we need to migrate from our horrible styling setup to the new palette now :-)
<timp> zsombi is working on making the palette selection automatic so that we can instead use something like foregroundColor: autoPalette.backgroundText
<ahayzen> ooo nice
<timp> ahayzen: in case you didn't see this, zsombi published this yesterday which is a good read when you start using the new palette https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette/
<ahayzen> timp, yeah i saw that and the 'roadmap to uitk 2.0' ... exciting times :-D
<timp> busy times :)
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: but we expect you to join that ;)
<ahayzen> :-)
<jdstrand> nik90: thanks! I'll take a look when I have a bit of time (possibly the weekend)
<nik90> zsombi, hey, I'm having trouble deciding which elements are part of "background" and "foreground".
<nik90> if I have a standard label, is that the foreground or background?
<nik90> I am presuming, if I had a listview, then the listitem labels are in the foreground...while a generic label{} inside a Page{} is still in the background?
<nik90> faenil ^^
<faenil> mmm
<nik90> The distinction between overlay and the other layers are perfectly clear.
<nik90> but background and foreground is a bit difficult
<faenil> it's not clear to myself either
<faenil> but I asked a designer to join :)
<nik90> :)
<faenil> nik90: in a meeting, it will take a while :)
<nik90> faenil, np..just continuing with my work. pls ping if you're talking to them.
<faenil> nik90: but if I were you, I'd leave a comment to the post as well, so other people can get the reply as well :)
<nik90> Ok
<raeshambrook> nik90: ping
<nik90> raeshambrook, pong
<nik90> raeshambrook, I had a question about the background and foreground layers mentioned in the SDK palette blog post. It is a bit difficult to distinguish the uses cases of the two.
<nik90> How do you decide which elements are part of the background or foreground layer?
<nik90> timp, Hey, does the page section headers follow the palette? I would expect them to be using theme.palette.selected.selectionText or theme.palette.selected.selection color. But changing either of them does not do anything.
<nik90> timp, looking at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette/, only .selection has the blue color that I notice the page section headers using.
<timp> nik90: the SectionsStyle is using:
<timp> theme.palette.selected.backgroundTertiaryText
<nik90> timp, Do you know where to use  theme.palette.selected.selectionText ?
<nik90> this is very confusing
<timp> nik90: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15487927/
<timp> hmm
<timp> so it is using backgroundTertiaryText
<nik90> I mean I understand the use of backgroundText there...but then what's the use of selectionText if we already have a selected mode?
<nik90> aren't they redundant?
<timp> let me see if I can find the specifications for that
<timp> nik90: good question
<timp> nik90: where did you see selectionText?
<timp> it is backgroundTertiaryText
<nik90> timp, in the blog post at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette/
<nik90> timp, I section a section called "Selected" in which the palette values listed are "selection" and "selectionText"
<nik90> which imo contradicts with the theme.palette.selected mode.
<timp> nik90: you think we could have called it theme.palette.selected.text instead?
<timp> hmm
<faenil> timp: he's asking the reason for selected.selectedText and selected.backgroundText etc I believe
<faenil> raeshambrook: ^
<faenil> (I'm not even sure they both exist, I guess they do)
<nik90> faenil, yup, spot on :)
<nik90> well its selected.selectionText and selected.backgroundText that confuses me
<faenil> yeah
<timp> faenil: yes they both exist
<timp> you could have theme.palette.backgroundText too
<nik90> when I noticed the page section headers, I understand they're using some part of the selected mode since they're blue by default. But couldn't figure if they used selected.backgroundText or selected.selectionText.
<nik90> really?
<nik90> I thought you needed to specify whether it is normal, disabled, selected or highlighted?
<faenil> timp: without any set specified?
<timp> so, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-palette/ says "These are the colors applied to components that have selected content. This should not be confused with the entire component’s selected state. For example text in an editable text field." for Selection
<timp> faenil: err.. I meant theme.palette.normal.backgroundText, and theme.palette.normal.selectedText
<faenil> ah ok
<timp> so I guess you can have selected text anywhere, even in an non-selected component
<nik90> but that isn't logical though using selected text in a non-selected component
<timp> or, in a selected textfield you have both foregroundText and selectedText
<timp> nik90: maybe not, but in the selected component you can have both
<nik90> yeah I suppose so
<timp> I don't know if there is a use case for selected text in an unselected component
<nik90> ok so timp, coming back to the page sections, since they are selected & also part of a selected cdomponent, shouldn't they be using theme.palette.selected.selection? instead of theme.palette.selected.backgroundTertiaryText?
<nik90> I mean why even Tertiary in the first place?
<timp> but you need selectedText and foregroundText for the selected textfield
<nik90>  Why not secondary or just plain backgroundText
<nik90> timp, I am only referring to the page head section which do not have textfield...the one that accepts models and show labels.
<timp> I don't know
<timp> we need to ask raeshambrook / jaimey / zsombi
<timp> nik90: Page.head.sections is deprecated by the way, use something like header: PageHeader { extension: Sections { } } now
<timp> nik90: but your questions about the colors are still valid
<nik90> because the current scenario will force app devs to look into the SectionsStyle.qml file to figure out what its using rather than thinking logical to assign them.
<nik90> timp, I'm using PageHeader { extension: Sections {}}
<nik90> I have transitioned all apps to that :)
<nik90> all apps that I contribute to*
<timp> great :)
<timp> I wasn't sure because you called it the page head sections :)
<nik90> ah yes...my bad
<ahayzen> timp, hang on PageHeader { extension: Sections {}} ? not ... PageHeader { sections.model: [...] } ?
<ahayzen> should i not be using that?
<timp> right, it seems like the backgroundTertiaryText is only used in the SectionsStyle
 * ahayzen wonders if that is causing a bug he is stuck on
<timp> ahayzen: that sections property is also deprecated. It uses Sections internally, but we replaced it by the more flexible extension property which can contain any Item
<ahayzen> timp, ok, so i should use the  extension: Sections {} ?
<timp> ahayzen: it is better if you switch to extension: Sections { model: ... }, but if you have a bug that probably won't be fixed.
<timp> yes
<ahayzen> ok
<ahayzen> my bug is a bit weird, when i change section... the header sometimes disappears, i think it is related to the flickable property also changing at the same time
<ahayzen> still investigating
<timp> ahayzen: there is an example here https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeader/
<ahayzen> timp, there isn't a header.show() method anymore ? that i could use ?
<timp> ahayzen: you can say header.exposed = true
<ahayzen> timp, ok thanks, i'll have a play when i get a moment, see if i can figure out what is going on
<ahayzen> it is the last thing stopping our convergence landing :-/
<timp> oh, looking forward to see the results :)
<ahayzen> haha
<timp> let me know if you get stuck with this bug
<ahayzen> yeah it'll probably be next week that i get back onto it unfortunately, we'll see
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<timp> changing contentY of the header's flickable might hide the header (in the same way the header hides when you scroll the flickable contents)
<nik90> timp, hey if you still have the page open, can you paste the url to the style? I am having trouble finding it.
<timp> nik90: which style?
<nik90> timp, the SectionStyle.qml
<nik90> that we were discussing above
<nik90> I looked under http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/Styles/ but couldn't find it
<timp> that's a file on my harddisk ;)
<nik90> ah :P
<timp> right, we didn't expose the API in styles yet
<nik90> so I look at the theme's selected palette values.
<timp> nik90: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/1.3/SectionsStyle.qml
<nik90> ah yes..that's it..thnx
<timp> so it is only in the theme, not in the Style. That means the API is not guaranteed to be stable.
 * nik90 cries :/
<nik90> I don't want to be overriding the page section style on every page..I just want to override the palette color and get over it.
<timp> nik90: what do you want to accomplish? Different colors for the sections?
<nik90> timp, yes..I want the section colors to be green to match podbird's color palette.
<nik90> I don't want blue
<nik90> and right now I'm overriding the style by StyleHints { selectedSectionColor: podbird.appTheme.focusText }
<nik90> which isn't ideal since I need to do it in every page that has page sections.
<timp> nik90: so that would be backgroundTertiaryText
<timp> selected.backgroundTertiaryText
<nik90> timp, I know it now after looking at the docs. But you just said it is not set in stone, so a potential UITK update could break podbird.
<timp> ah. The API for the SectionsStyle is not set in stone, right. That means it is not 100% guaranteed that the sections style will have a selectedSectionColor
<timp> but I think the reason we don't have it yet is that I didn't have time yet to add the SectionsStyle to Styles/
<nik90> well more like in the future you could change that selected.backgroundTertiaryText and then boom podbird reverts backs to using the blue color.
<nik90> but I understand. I think for now, I will be in the safe side, and use hardcoded colors.
<timp> right
<timp> I don't think we'll just start changing the colors used in the styles, but the new palette landed only recently so maybe we will discover issues with it that makes us change it
<nik90> indeed
<timp> nik90: are you still enjoying the Netherlands? :)
<nik90> timp, yeah..tbh weather is not bad...no strong winds or constant rain...can't complain :P
<timp> nik90: oh that's not too bad. I escaped because of the wind and rain ;)
<timp> but I'll pass by the country for a few weeks in May :)
<nik90> haha...yeah you said so.
<nik90> I'm going back to India hopefully by end of april..not sure yet.
<timp> I have never been to India. The closest I have been is probably Thailand or Malaysia
<timp> I remember in Malaysia (Penang) they had awesome Indian food :)
<timp> that was when I discovered that vegetarian food doesn't have to be disgusting ;)
<timp> ok disgusting is the wrong word. But the Indian food was the first vegetarian food that I really liked.
<timp> nik90: you go back for holidays or to live?
<nik90> timp, to live :) ..hopefully I can build a app developer community there
<nik90> timp, yeah you can truly be happy being vegetarian in India...too many varieties.:)
<jamiey> timp you still around?
<timp> jamiey: hi
<jamiey> timp Hey! – Just checking that the comment on that bug was resolved?
<timp> jamiey: do you have the link to the bug?
<jamiey> timp https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1393485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393485 in Ubuntu UX "[SDK] Need a standard way to make an Icon look disabled" [High,Fix committed]
<jamiey> timp it was the bit about hiding / disabled actions in the header
<jamiey> timp comment 10
<jamiey> timp :-)
<timp> jamiey: right. Something else came up, nik90 was asking why we have a backgroundTertiaryText for the sections
<jamiey> timp instead of what? (Sorry, not sure what the question is?)
<timp> jamiey: about the hiding/disabling actions in the header, that is not something to fix in the UITK, because both are possible. As I understood from ahayzen, apps should hide inactive actions, but he thought it would be more clear in his case to only disable them
<jamiey> timp cool, I thought so
<jamiey> timp about the bug
<jamiey> timp nik90 Can I check what the question was about "backgroundTertiaryText"?
<nik90> jamiey, sure...let me explain that.
<timp> jamiey: I'm reading back myself now
<timp> <nik90> timp, Hey, does the page section headers follow the palette? I would expect them to be using theme.palette.selected.selectionText or theme.palette.selected.selection color. But changing either of them does not do anything.
<timp> ah, better if nik90 asks since he is here now :)
<jamiey> nik90 cool, thanks :-)
<jamiey> timp :-)
<nik90> jamiey, I see that we have a selected set which provides way to set the color selected components. For the page sections, I would expect the color to be set as theme.palette.selected.selectionText
<nik90> but instead it is implemented as theme.palette.selected.backgroundTertiaryText which is not logical for app devs.
<jamiey> nik90 okay, I think I understand :-)
<nik90> I mean why tertiary in the first place? Why not just use backgroundText or selectionText
<nik90> jamiey, also, it gets confusing when you do theme.palette.selected.selection...isn't it a bit redundant? When I use selected, it is already implemented I am going to only target selected components. I don't get the need for selection and selectionText there.
<nik90> something like theme.palette.selected.backgroundText should suffice.
<jamiey> nik90 So we introduced 'secondary' and 'tertiary' into the palette to allow us a hierarchy of colours for the text. So that all the text isn't simply the black. It's a lighter grey.
<nik90> maybe I'm missing to see a use case
<nik90> s/missing/failing
<jamiey> nik90 the "selected.selectionText" and "selected.selection" are used for when a user 'selects' some text (highlights it before cutting / copying etc)
<nik90> that's why I thought..and makes sense. But in the page section, there is *only* 1 label..so there defining its color as tertiary is a bit strange.
<jamiey> nik90 that's the usage at the moment anyway. Interesting to hear it doesn't really make sense to you. I'll check in with Zsombi on this
<jamiey> nik90 I see what you mean
<jamiey> nik90 let me speak to zsombi about this, maybe file a bug? (did you already?)
<nik90> jamiey, I haven't filed a bug yet..I will do so now.
<nik90> I only talked to timp and rae about this.
<jamiey> nik90 cool, I get where you're coming from. If you file a bug we'll look at it :-)
<nik90> jamiey, awesome. thnx
<jamiey> nik90 np. Have a good holiday! :-)
<nik90> :)
<timp> nik90: keep in mind that the palette is "global", for the whole app. So even if the section has only one label, if the color has to be different from other labels, it needs a separate entry in the palette
<nik90> timp, understandable which is why I acknowledged the need for secondary and tertiary variables. But I don't see the need for it to be used in page sections color definition.
<nik90> timp, infact I did use secondary and tertiary for the listitemlayout where you have 3 potential labels.
<timp> nik90: right. But you don't have a special palette for the sections only, so if it uses the same color as the tertiary in listitemlayout, you use the tertiary color from the palette
<nik90> timp, true..it is getting difficult..but I was just explaining it from app devs perspective.
<timp> nik90: if you use backgroundText, the sections would use the same color as the title in the header
<nik90> timp, no they won't ...or rather they shouldnt since the header should be using theme.palette.normal.backgroundText rather than theme.palette.selected.backgroundText.
<timp> but report the bug anyway, we can have a look at how to explain it better
<timp> nik90: the sections use normal.backgroundTertiaryText for the unselected sections, and selected.backgroundTertiaryText for the selected section
<nik90> I did notice that and I think that's wrong imo :P
<nik90> hmm actually what you're saying is starting too make sense.
<nik90> you're using tertiary to differentiate between the main header text and the section header text
<timp> nik90: I had the same confusion at first, but now that I'm reading the code and trying to answer your questions I start to understand it myself :)
<nik90> but app devs can't be expected to think like that.
<timp> the palette is for the whole app,
<timp> I think we can explain it better if there was a mockup of an app with all the components, showing all the colors in the mockup
<timp> jamiey: didn't we have something like that?
<nik90> yeah +1000
<nik90> that might help app devs who want to override the default palette colours
<timp> yes
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1561668
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1561668 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "SectionStyle shouldn't use backgroundTertiaryText to set the color of selected section" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> jamiey, ^^
<jamiey> timp nik90 Thanks! (got it) ;-) I think an app mockup would be useful too, especially with all the different states / colour labeled… 
<timp> jamiey: I added ubuntu-ux to the bug, but you need to assign yourself to the bug in the project because I don't have rights to do that
<timp> and I commented
<jamiey> timp nik90 Got the bug, thanks guys! I'll get onto that visual… :-)
<timp> I assigned the UITK part of the bug to myself.
<nik90> jamiey, awesome!!!
<timp> I think there is nothing to do from the UITK side, but I'll think more about it after easter
<timp> and as long as the bug is in my list, I won't forget to bug jamiey about it ;)
<nik90> timp: Just a tiny reminder that the field color is missing from the blog post. I believe field is used in textfield (told by rae).
<timp> zsombi: ^
<jamiey> timp har har ;-)
<jamiey> timp probably my fault on that 'field' thing
<jamiey> timp will need to add it in.
<timp> okay
<nik90> jamiey, timp: Enjoy your easter hols :)
<timp> nik90: you too
<timp> thanks
<jamiey> nik90 thanks! you too :-)
<Aliasbody> Hello everyone, I have a problem with my first ubuntu touch app, and I don't know if this is the right place to ask those questions. My qt app has c++, qml and js code, and it has multiple qrc for the images, the js, qml and other content. My app builds and runs on an Ubuntu Touch, but when I create the click application to make it to the ubuntu st
<Aliasbody> ore the application only has 700kb (which is impossible since the whole application has at least 5mb), what is missing?
<nik90> Aliasbody, WHy don't you open the click package and check what's missing?
<nik90> Aliasbody, You can open the click using ArchiveManager
<nik90> Elleo, hey, when does SingleDownload{} assign downloadId? When I call download() or only when the actual download starts
<Aliasbody> @nik90 I see that the cpp and qrc files seems to be missing but I don't understand why. Why does the "run on device" copies everything to the mobile but the doesn't make it to the click file? What is sent to the mobile? Is it only the click or is it something else?
<nik90> Aliasbody, run on device creates a click and then installs on the device.
<nik90> How are you creating the click?
<nik90> Aliasbody, Infact you should find the click package created by run_on_device in the build folder
<Aliasbody> I'm creating the click by running the "Build and validate" from the Ubuntu SDK, that Click has the same size has the click file on the build-XXXX package from the release compiled version
<nik90> ok, check if that clicks installs and runs on device as expected.
<nik90> the cpp files are missing because a binary was built
<nik90> after all its a c++ app
<Aliasbody> I can only test on one device, I never managed to get the emulators running (neither the armhf or the i386, they simply don't load no mather what), so I can't be sure if everything is okay, the only way would be to fully format the phone and install the click file with the pkcon package.
<nik90> Aliasbody, nah...if you install on device and then are able to run from the dash, you are set.
<Aliasbody> nik90 So, if I uninstall the app, then install it again via pkcon with the built click from the publish (using --allow-untrusted) and it runs, it means that it will work everywhere?
<nik90> Aliasbody, I would assume so since when you install a click package it basically overwrites the install directory.
<nik90> if you're still unsure, you could ask others to test it for you in this channel.
<Aliasbody> nik90 I mean, I've already published it on the store because I have to other way to test it, 5 people already download it but since I have no feedback I be sure. This is a borrowed Nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch OTA 9.1 (build #28), and I only had a few hours to make it work on the Ubuntu Touch since the app is already made for Android and iOS.
<nik90> Aliasbody, what's the app name? I can test right now
<Aliasbody> nik90 Well maybe I'm only stressing about a non existing problem.
<nik90> :)
<Aliasbody> nik90 The app is called Heebo
<Aliasbody> nik90 Thank you for taking your time to help
<nik90> Aliasbody, works beautifully!
<nik90> nice game
<Aliasbody> nik90 Wonderful :) Thank you once again for everything, I feel stupid for being so stressed about something like that but since I don't own a Ubuntu Touch phone myself it was a "one-try" for this to be built for Ubuntu and published :) Once again thank you for everything
<zsombi> nik90: timp: about the field color... the post was laying there for quite some time and Jamie thought we are not using that palette anymore... I'll fix it
<nik90> Aliasbody, yw :) ..Congrats on your app..great first app for UT.
<Aliasbody> nik90 Just one last question, I'm not in front of my Ubuntu machine right now but, any questions related with the emulator could be asked here or is there any specific chanel?
<nik90> Aliasbody, this channel is for all app-development related questions..so yes you can ask about the emulator as well.
<Aliasbody> nik90 Perfect then, tomorrow when I'm in front of my Ubuntu machine at the office I'll connect here again in order to try to solve my emulator problem. Once again, thank you for everything, have a rest of a nice day :)
<nik90> Aliasbody, sure, although tomorrow is good friday..so activity might be low/non-existent.
<nik90> Aliasbody, enjoy ur day as well
<Aliasbody> You might be right :)
<Aliasbody> Thank you
<zsombi> nik90: so, is now everything OK with the palette values? :)
<nik90> zsombi, it is a bit confusing to use..I have reported a bug about it. jaimie will create a visual to better explain it to app devs.
<nik90> zsombi, without looking at the uitk code, it is difficult to know which palette value to override to customize a sdk component.
<zsombi> nik90: as said, the next is to document components to reflect which palette values they use...
<nik90> yes indeed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-25
<sethj> I'm not quite sure if this is the right place to ask, but is it normal for xgettext and/or msgmerge to get a few things wrong? It decided there was already a translation for a string I just added to the program, which is obviously wrong..
<dobey> sethj: what do you mean it decided there was already a translation?
<sethj> dobey, probably not the best wording, but when I updated the template file and merged the po files, when I opened one it had put a translated string under some of the strings I had *just* added. I translated them in Google Translate and they (of course) didn't come out to what the original was (how could they..)
<sethj> Does that make more sense?
<dobey> not really. that sounds like you pulled in po files that already had a translation for that string
<dobey> xgettext/msgmerge don't magically translate strings, so if a translation exists in the po file, for a specific msgid, then it was already there in your po files, or in some po files you merged in
<sethj> well that couldn't have happened because this string hasn't been in the template until today..
<sethj> Weird.
<dobey> well, did you find the translation in the po file, or when you ran the program?
<dobey> if the latter, the string could also be used in a library that your program is using, and thus the translation is being loaded from that library's translation domain
<sethj> I found it in the updated po file. I was examining it to make sure everything had worked ok. (first time dealing with internationalization, still figuring it out)
<dobey> ok, i don't know how you updated the po file, but if it's there, then something you did added it. xgettext/msgmerge are fairly simple applications, and they don't go around translating strings for you
<dobey> :)
<dobey> anyway, must go. good luck
<sethj> yeah, I knew it couldn't have translated it for me.. Thanks anyway dobey!
<om26er> appdevs how can I use a custom bottom edge hint ? I don't want an icon/text I want a draggable Triangle{} to reveal the bottom edge.
<maxvanceffer_> Hi to all
<maxvanceffer_> i have a question according online account
<maxvanceffer_> can somebody help me
<maxvanceffer_> ??? pleaseeee
<zezu_> What's the best way to enumerate block devices for userland apps?   Is there an api or does one simple use *dev ie /dev/disks/by-uuid or w.e ?
<dobey> udisks? unless your app is a confined phone app or such
<zezu_> yea i'm looking at udisks now, i see how it's used from udisksctl and i'm guessing from code it's used through dbus?
<MaxEd> Hello. I have a question about chroots, CMake and Ubuntu IDE. I want to use libpng (and other libs) in my application. First, is it proper to install needed packages inside chroot and link to them, or is there some other way?
<dobey> i don't know all the API. there might be a libudisks or something
<zezu_> yes, there is a -dev package,  so i'm hoping that provides a direct api to it...   If not I may just parse /dev/disks after all.
<zezu_> MaxEd, uhm does your application have something to do with chroots  or are you using a chroot for testing your app?
<MaxEd> I'm using chroot for building my app for Ubuntu Touch.
<zezu_> If I understand you correctly and you just need use of the libs,  you would just have the lib marked as a dependency
<zezu_> so  that way if your app is installed from a package manager,  your dependency will automatically get installed as well.
<zezu_> Well generally the chroot still won't have much to do with things like that,  and the best way is deff. though dependencies and the package manager...   you need the  lib -dev packages (to build) and the user will just need the lib packages
<MaxEd> I'm not so sure, because libpng is not in standard installation of chroot, and I read somewhere that "anything not installed in chroot by default can disappear at any moment", but OK, this I'll have to try. Now, to my second question.
<MaxEd> I've installed libpng-dev into source chroot via "click ... install". Now, when I run cmake via "click ... run cmake", cmake can find libpng and everything is OK. However, when I run CMake from Ubuntu IDE, it can't find libpng. I wonder what can cause this differency in beaviour?
<zezu_> Well I don't know what ubuntu ide you're speaking of myself,  but a likely scenario is environment variables ...
<zezu_> a lot of IDE's will read them when they load
<zezu_> if you change something ( by installing the package or setting it up somehow ) while the IDE is open,  then it won't have those variables loaded
<zezu_> try closing your IDE completely and reopening it and see if that changes anything
<MaxEd> Ubuntu IDE is a part of Ubuntu SDK and it's a fork of Qt Creator. I tried closing it, of course, but it did not help.
<zezu_> or,  if you're working inside a chroot, even if the IDE knows to operate inside of that chroot'ed environment,  if the IDE is opened outside of the environment it won't have the same environment variables
<zezu_> so you may have to feed it some preprocessor deffs manually,  its difficult to say,  your best bet would be a full log of the build and see why it fails and you should get some answers
<dobey> MaxEd: anything not installed in the development chroot is not an official part of the SDK
<dobey> MaxEd: which means, there are no api/abi guarantees for it
<zezu_> It's usually easier to develop apps outside of the chroot and then add it to your chroot setup once you know it already builds properly
<dobey> zezu_: no; the chroot is how apps for the phone are compiled
<MaxEd> dobey, OK, but that does not answer the question - how do I use other libraries? Do I static-link them, do I supply dynamic libraries inside Click package (is it even possible?), or maybe I should not use them at all?
<dobey> MaxEd: either of those is doable
<dobey> as for the "difference in behavior" perhaps you installed in a different chroot than the sdk is using
<zezu_> dobey,  that's the nice thing about using Qt and having a cross platform api though,  you can still handle most of your development outside depending on the application
<MaxEd> dobey, OK, thanks. Hm, schroot -l only gives me two chroots (soruce: and chroot: for the same arch/SDK). Should I look anywhere else?
<zezu_> I don't know the details of course so it may not be applicable here,  but i know I develop plenty of apps for an ARM board on x64/linux and even on windows
<dobey> MaxEd: i don't know. you are trying to build allegro right?
<MaxEd> dobey, right
<dobey> zezu_: it has nothing to do with the architecture
<dobey> zezu_: it's about the supported SDK of the target platform
<zezu_> dobey,  I know I was just pointing out for pure app development it's possible to do outside if he doesn't need platform specific code.
<dobey> the ubuntu phone doesn't use Xorg, or gtk+ for example, and things that are "easy to do" outside of the chroot may not be supported or valid when building for the ubuntu phone
<MaxEd> dobey, actually, I already built it and added support for Mir, but only the bare-bones version, without PNG or TTF support, which is what I'm trying to add now.
<MaxEd> I wish I could at least get the command Ubuntu IDE runs, so I could reproduce it from console and see how it differs from what I'm doing when I run CMake myself...
<MaxEd> I guess I can use strace to find it :)
<dobey> MaxEd: not sure what would be the best option here, exactly. since you're not just building an application but trying to create a version of allegro that developers can use on the phone, it makes some choices a little more difficult, since they'll have to pull in allegro and its dependencies both
<dobey> MaxEd: it should print it in one of the output tabs at the bottom of qtcreator
<dobey> MaxEd: or you can just go into the build dir and examine the cmake cache i guess
<MaxEd> dobey, should it? I think it only prints commands it runs when you build app, but "Run CMake" is a separate taks, and does not get logged. But I'll check it!
<dobey> good luck
<MaxEd> Thanks. Going to reboot to Ubuntu now :)
<MaxEd> Oh, one more question.
<MaxEd> When I run SDK, it always asks me to update my chroot
<MaxEd> Then it fails to install 2 packages (they are "held back"), and so the process repeats every time I start it.
<dobey> what packages?
<MaxEd> I've seen it reported as a bug, but it seems to be fixed now
<MaxEd> libpay2 and pay-service
<dobey> yes probably. sometimes apt doesn't quite behave as we expect it should and that will happen, but usually is fixed fairly quickly when it does
<dobey> yeah that should be fixed now. new version landed today
<MaxEd> Ah, yes I see it now.
<MaxEd> OK, thanks everyone!
<zezu_> https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/03/11/udisks2-another-loss-for-linux/  << wow,  i'm hoping this is just rant but seems kindof relevant...  perhaps only because I know little of linux development internals
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-26
<justCarakas> Hello, I've got a question
<justCarakas> I got a freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 and I'm trying to create a html5 app
<justCarakas> I created one in the sdk targetting 15.04 (couldn't see 15.10) but when I try to start it I get errors
<justCarakas> Starting /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher...
<justCarakas> This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".
<justCarakas> Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.
<justCarakas> The program has unexpectedly finished.
<justCarakas> /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher crashed
<justCarakas> that is for the desktop one
<justCarakas> when I target one of my kits I get the following errors
<justCarakas> :-1: warning: desktop:Exec:MobileVikings: found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py
<justCarakas> :-1: warning: security:policy_groups_safe:MobileVikings:debug: (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use
<justCarakas> The debug policy group is automatically injected and should only be used for development.
<justCarakas> Please use the publish mode to create a package for the store!
<justCarakas> :-1: warning: security:policy_groups_webapp:MobileVikings.apparmor: found unusual policy groups: debug
<justCarakas> Does anyone got an idea how to get past these ?
<justCarakas> I looked on google but couldn't find a solution
<justCarakas> anyone ?
<maxed> Hi again! I managed to get my chroots sorted, and build by project for Ubuntu Touch. However, now I can't run it on device. The error is "Selected architecture arm is not compatible with reported target architecture i386:x86-64". I don't quite understand what is "target" arch, and what is "selected" arch here, but anyway, I'm buidling app using armhf Kit and running on real device, not...
<maxed> ...emulator (it is selected for kit). Why doesn't it work?
<omar_> hi
<maxed> Also, I'm a bit nervous about "WARNING:root:Ignoring missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04"" during install step. I wonder if any of appdevs could help me?
<nik90> maxed, don't worry about the WARNING..I get it as well for some reason, but the app still works fine.
<nik90> maxed, I will inform the SDK devs on Tuesday (hols due to Easter)
<maxed> nik90, OK. Heh, we have Easter of 1st of May this year in Russia, so I didn't know of holidays :)
<nik90> maxed, Can you take a screenshot of Qtcreator and paste here? That would help me check if your run configuration is good.
<maxed> nik90, which pages?
<nik90> maxed, just the overall qtc would do...in the bottom left corner there should be a indication of which device you're targetting and if everything is good
<nik90> there should be a green circle.
<nik90> if it isn't green, either you're using the wrong kit or the phone isn't detectd
<maxed> nik90, it is green, and reporting the right kit and that it will deploy to device
<nik90> hmmm strange..and you still get the arch issue.
<nik90> target arch is the arch of the device you're deploying to
<nik90> while selected arch is the arch of the chroot you're using
<maxed> A-ha. So the chroot is correct, but it is trying to run on desktop instead of device.
<maxed> Is there any way to make Creatro cough up command lines it uses during deployment?
<maxed> All I get in Compile Output is "12:13:52: Uploading file "/home/maxed/lextre/drdestructo2-build/org.zxstudio.drdestructo2_0.9_armhf.click"..."
<maxed> And "All files successfully deployed"
<nik90> maxed, Check in Tools->Options->Build&Run->Kit
<nik90> it should show which device a specific set is configured to use
<maxed> nik90, it shows my devices's ID, but its status is "Disconnected". Usually, when I got that before, during deployment Creator asked me to connect my device, but currently it does not do that and proceeds to run on desktop. If I unlock device, it changes to "Ready to use", but app still runs on desktop.
<maxed> Maybe I just should try re-creating project. Also, does it make any difference that I use CMake?
<nik90> well both qmake .pro and CMake are supported. Infact the official core apps use CMake
<nik90> check in the Projects tab if the right kit&device are selected then
<nik90> it shouldn't just revert like that to the desktop
<nik90> I always run on the phone (since I run 14.04), and if the phone is not available, it just shows an error/ dialog asking me to reconnect phone
<maxed> Yes, in Projects tab UbuntuSDK for armhf (GCC ubuntu-sdk-15.04-vivid) is selected
<nik90> I'm out of ideas
<maxed> OK, thank you anyway, I'll continue my struggle :) I tried stracing ubundt-sdk to find out wht is it doing exactly, but it fails to run commands in chroot when running under strace.
<nik90> maxed, Until tuesday, I suppose you could install the click package on your phone manually and test stuff out.
<nik90> QtC creates the armhf click package in the build directory
<maxed> nik90, I've tried it already, and it kind of works, but I'd like to have convenience of a working IDE at my disposal
<nik90> maxed, indeed..I understand.
<maxed> I'm porting a big project that depends on a big library, debugging that stuff with command-line gdb... Is not how I'd like to spend a weekend :)
<maxed> I feel I have something wrong with some configuration. A freshly created test project (either with cmake or qmake) works just right on device.
<nik90> Hmm ok..any chance you could then migrate your code to the sample template project and continue from there on
<maxed> Maybe. I'm not sure. My CMake script is complex because of multi-platform support, but I can trim it down just for Ubuntu Touch for testing maybe... I'll think about it.
<maxed> Hm! How does Ubuntu knows which executable file to start when running a package?
<maxed> I deleted Exec field from my .desktop file, and it still finds something to run.
<maxed> Found debugger logs. I now have confirmation that QtCreator tries to run my app on desktop (not that I didn't know it before)
<maxed> Actually, "Run" page for my app and a test app are subtly different. My app has "Command line arguments" field and "Working directory", while test app has "Override if already installed" checkbox and another one.
<maxed> So, QtCreatory certainly THINKS that my app is for Desktop - even though it uses armhf Kit
<maxed> But I can't find what brings on this differenct :(
<maxed> appdevelopers, is there a guide to porting CMake-based C++ project to Ubuntu Touch? However I try, I simply can't import my project so Ubuntu IDE would agree to run it on device. It always try to run it on desktop, and on Run tab options are all wrong.
<maxed> When creating a new project, for pure C++ there is only option to create a qmake project (QtQuick App with QML)
<maxed> QML apps are not a good template for porting, because they don't event have add_executable, but instead use custom target to run qmlscene.
<maxed> So, I can't see what am I doing wrong.
<maxed> (Or maybe it is impossible to have CMake-based project with C++ only?)
<maxed> Hm, actually I HAVE created a working C++-only CMake project befroe.
<maxed> Or not. No, I create a qmake project then.
<maxed> qmake-based project definitely work. I now build my app as a library with CMake-based project, then link it and build click package via qmake project.
<maxed> This unholy combination actually resulted in my game running on device!
<maxed> But it's not very convenient, I have troubles with debugging
<maxed> Oh, how I wish Ubuntu Touch had more documentation... Time to go to sleep now.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-27
<sethj> so I've got this program that has some scalable images/icons in /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/apps. The app found the icons it needed by calling Gtk.IconTheme.get_default().lookup_icon(). This worked until about 15.04 when that stopped finding the icons. If I set the Unity theme to Adwaita, then it finds the icons. Is there a spec or similar somewhere that outlines where apps should put this stuff?
<sethj> beacuse it's obviously not the right place anymore..
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> I started to get this: 'module "Ubuntu.Content" is not installed' in SDK
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-20
<kalikiana_> TheReaperKing1: I'd recommend to use the snap store for any new software.
<daker> kalikiana_: hi, do you have a simple working example to create a model with two prop from sqlite entries using c++ ?
<kalikiana_> daker: Using the QSqlDatabase API? Or U1DB? Can you perhaps give me some more details?
<daker> kalikiana_: using QSqlDatabase
<daker> i already i have the sql part, i just need how to create the model using c++
<kalikiana_> daker: QSqlDatabase db(QSqlDatabase::addDatabase("QSQLITE", "mydb")); if (db.isValid()) { db.setDatabaseName("mydb.db");if (db.open()) { ... } }
<kalikiana_> You'll want to check db.lastError() in the else paths
<kalikiana_> for the actual query: QSqlQuery query(db.exec()); query.prepare("SELECT FOO FROM BAR BLABLA"); if (query.exec()) { ... } else db.lastError()
<daker> kalikiana_: i mean i already have this setup, I queried the records, i need to create a qml model with, insert objects of those records and make the model available in qml
<kalikiana_> daker: In that case sql has nothing to do with it, you'll want to learn how qml models work
<kalikiana_> Lemme see what's a good example
<daker> kalikiana_: a working example would really help, thanks!
<kalikiana_> daker: Perhaps src/UbuntuToolkit/sortfiltermodel.cpp it's a really slim wrapper around an existing model that doesn't support C++
<kalikiana_> in lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<daker> kalikiana_: ok i'll check it
<kalikiana_> daker: Most importantly get and roleNames. The count() method is optional but usually nice to have in QML
<TheReaperKing1> Thank you kalikiana_  It is has been on there a few years now, is the snap store still applicable for it? I'll have to look into it
<TheReaperKing1> ohh that seems super interesting
<TheReaperKing1> I'd love to just even edit the description in the app store to lead people to the working file
<kalikiana_> TheReaperKing1: it's much simpler indeed. and no review required (for most apps)
<TheReaperKing1> Do you know if there is a way I can change the description in the app store?
<TheReaperKing1> I've sent messages to the guy who posted it for us but I haven't gotten a response
<TheReaperKing1> I hate having something posted so publicly that isn't working properly
<kalikiana_> I can't really help much with the old one I'm afraid
<kalikiana_> Of course the low-tech solution is to just post a comment/review with the new details
<TheReaperKing1> I haven't figured out how to comment, I did try though
<TheReaperKing1> if I do it from the ubuntu app store it times out
<TheReaperKing1> aka the login prompt that pops up times out
<TheReaperKing1> I didn't see a way to do it from the webpage
<TheReaperKing1> and thank you for your help with all of this
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-22
<bzoltan> kalikiana: ping
<oSoMoN> hey UITK folks, can someone please confirm bug #1671121 (see comment #1)
<ubot5> bug 1671121 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Deleting something from the history view breaks scrolling and the ability to click on some things" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671121
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-23
<eightbitbubsy> hi. I'm making a windowed program with SDL2, and I need to use the binding ALT+F4, but it's reserved and generates a sigterm. Is there any way in C that I can talk to the API (probably GTK or something?) and prevent ALT+F4 from triggering any event?
<eightbitbubsy> I know SDL2 has a hint setting for this, but it's for Windows only.
<eightbitbubsy> (don't ask why I need to use ALT+F4, I have a legit reason)
<kalikiana> eightbitbubsy: It's technically a binding in the window manager, not the application. So you'd have to prevent the window from being closed and special-case closing it with hotkey that you implement.
<eightbitbubsy> yeah, I figured it out earlier
<kalikiana> zsombi: Wanna review these? https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/uitk2/pull/4
<zsombi> kalikiana: sure :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: hmm, travis failed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-24
<kalikiana> zsombi: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/uitk2/pull/4 All passing. Hail docker :-D
<zsombi> hail :D
<cannaman> I'm having trouble installing Android Studio on Ubuntu Mate on a RPI2
<cannaman> Any advice?
<cannaman> Unable to run mksdcard SDK tool.
<cannaman> One common reason for this failure is missing required libraries
<cannaman> Please fix the underlying issue and retry.
<cannaman> I posted my issue on the Ubuntu Mate forum https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/installing-android-studio-on-ubuntu-mate/12189
